# Insight's "The Isle of Dread" - Chapter One



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

*WELCOME TO

THE ISLE OF DREAD*

***​
This is the "in-character" (IC) thread for my "Isle of Dread" adventure.  Please keep all "out-of-character" (OOC) discussions for the appropriate thread - although short OOC discussions may be OK from time to time for better comprehension of what's going on.

OOC Thread | RG Thread

***​
*Specularum* is the largest city in the Grand Duchy of Karameikos, with a population of around 50,000 people (and yes, this includes half-orcs).  Built just west of the point where the Highreach River meets the sea, Specularum is a trade center with a deep harbor, ample accomodations for tradesmen and other visitors, and most of the normal comforts of civilized cities.  Surrounding the city are the farmlands of the Estate of Marilenev and the lands of Baron Vorloi to the southeast.  Specularum is ruled, through subordinates, by *Duke Stefan Karamaeikos III*.  The Merchants' Guild, the Church, and the wealthy families of the Radu, Torenescu, and Vorloi clans also hold political power within Specularum.

The most common access to the city of Specularum is, of course, by port.  The port is protected on the seaward side by two long breakwaters.  The Highreach River, east of the city, allows ships to carry cargo inland to other towns of the Grand Duchy.  There are also overland routes from Specularum to other parts of the continent, but these are infrequently used, as bandits and evil humanoids are rife in the areas around Specularum.

The Duke has erected a wall around the city.  The wall is dotted with 24 stout towers, from which the guards overlook the lands north, east, and west of Specularum.  The Duke's castle sits on a craggy hill overlooking the harbor.  In the city, Duke Stefan keeps 500 soldiers ready for any emergency.  The Elvenguard, the Duke's elite cadre of elven warriors, goes on special missions and sometimes acts as the Duke's personal bodyguard.  The Elvenguard also patrols the most commonly traveled road heading north out of Specularum.  Just south of the castle is the Duke's private estate.

Specularum is a crowded, noisy, and unsanitary place.  The roads are narrow and buildings are in various states of disrepair.  Except for trenches in the centers of streets, there is no sewage system.  Pigs, chicken, geese, and goats are not uncommon sights in the poorer sections of the city.  Most buildings stand one or two stories and are made of clay or brick, constructed on a wooden frame.  Most businesses are on the ground floor, with the owners living upstairs.  Water is drawn from public wells or from the river when the tide is flowing out.  Crime is fairly rampant and gangs tend to rule Specularum's streets after dark.  The city watch patrols only the wealthier sections of the city, leaving the poorer sections to the gangs.

***​
Our heroes have just arrived in Specularum from adventuring elsewhere in the Known World.  The heroes have, at one time or another, been to this city, but have not been all that anxious to return.  For whatever reason, however, the most important port in the Known World has its draws and you all find yourselves in Specularum once again.

On your prior adventure, among the many treasures you discovered was an urn containing several apparently blank sheets of fine vellum.  One of you decided that it would be wise to take this vellum and see if it can be used for some purpose, perhaps to pen scrollls or perhaps make a map.  

During the trip to Specularum, however, your group ran afoul of a sudden and violent rainstorm.  During this event, the vellum pages got wet.  An enterprising hero used magical fire to dry out the vellum.  When the pages were dry, words began to appear on the pages.

Here is what you found once the pages were arranged in proper order:

*THE JOURNAL OF RORY BARBAROSSA (PARTIAL)*
This journal consists of several pages of vellum that you came upon in your last adventure.  The writing on these pages was only revealed after the vellum pages were exposed to a peculiar mix of rain water and the heat of Delver's Fire (to dry the pages).  Only once dried did the pages reveal this seemingly lost writing...

*978 Svift 6*: The vicious gale finally ended.  The Luss. happened upon an unknown island.  I have named this place "Haven".  Capt. Roundbottom declared that we were a week due south of mainland.  The maps are a total loss.  I tried to get our last known coordinates to agree with our likely current position.  I explained to Roundbottom that the Luss. was at least two weeks out of Spec.  He refuses to listen.  Typical.

What we can agree on is that the Luss. is in the Thanegioth Arch.  Following the storm, we are to spend several days patching the rigging and sails.  Men are sent ashore to forage for supplies.

*978 Svift 8*: We sailed from Haven towards more unknown islands.  The lookouts have seen no inhabitants but parrots and monkeys.  Capt. Roundbottom has declared that we should map these islands.  His uncle is something of a collector of maritime maps and will pay us a fine sum when we get back to Spec.  Of course, given my predilection for maps and navigation, this task has fallen into my capable hands.

*978 Svift 10*: The Luss. sailed two more unknown islands.  We have spent the last few days mapping and charting "North Farshore Island" and "South Farshore Island".  Nothing remarkable about these places.  Capt. Roundbottom wishes us to search for rare woods, spices, and fruits to take back to the mainland.  I told Roundbottom that we could cage some of the parrots and monkeys, but he does not like the idea.

*978 Svift 11*: We came upon a large natural harbor on a larger island I have named "Lussitania", after our ship.  We are to spend the night on this island and forage for further supplies.  Everything the Luss. brought with her from Spec. has run out.  I advised against eating monkey meat.  The sailors found some star-shaped fruit.  It seems edible.  We will need to find something more sustaining and soon.

Markos brought back to the ship a strange, wooden idol.  He says he found it in what appeared to be a very old camp of some kind on the south shore of the island.  None of us could identify its origin.  It appears reptillian in nature.  Roundbottom has taken it to his cabin for "safe-keeping".

*978 Svift 14*: Lussitania is mapped and charted and so off we sail further west.  The men are hungry and in dire need of fresh water.  They have tried boiling the ocean water, but this is only drying them out.  The fruit is also running out.  Rum is running out.  Capt. Roundbottom has been holed up in his cabin and refuses to come out.  There is talk of mutiny.

*978 Svift 15*: The Luss. has come upon another large island, which I have named, "Desperation".  The island is covered in jungle foliage and may bear game for hunting or perhaps fresh water of some kind.  Capt. Roundbottom is still absent.  I have taken de facto control of the Luss.  I sent men into the jungle to hunt for any sort of sustenance.  The men returned, minus a few, with fully slaughtered and dressed venison of some kind.  We resolved to stay here for a few days to stockpile this meat before continuing.

*978 Svift 16*: Another day of exploration has brought us fresh water from a stream.  I have ordered the men to collect sixteen gallons of this water and return to the ship.  The larders are stocked with salted venison.  This should keep us going for another week, at best.  We do not have enough supplies to return to Spec. or even Thyatis.

I managed to capture a parrot.  He is a large fellow of remarkable red and green plumage.  I have decided to call him, "Mr. Feathers".

*978 Svift 19*: We sailed west from Desperation.  Roundbottom finally emerged from his cabin.  He looks crazed.  The men still whisper of mutiny.  At night, the Luss. came upon a large island.  This one was dotted with villages.  The natives set after us in canoes and did not seem at all friendly.  Having heard tales of cannibals in these islands, I have named this place, "Cannibal Island".  Roundbottom resolved that we should map this island from the sea, rather than travel inland.

*978 Svift 21*: Supplies are again running low.  Capt. Roundbottom has hidden in his cabin.  The first mate wants me to lead a mutiny.  I am unsure.  

At mid-day, lookouts spotted a very large island.  As we got closer, we realized that this was a truly massive land.  As the majority of what we could see were very high and steep cliffs, we sailed for a low-lying peninsula.  We found natives here as well, but these were far more friendly than those on Cannibal Island.  The Luss. set anchor and we traveled to the shore on rowboats.  The natives offered us supplies, which we heartily took.  We traded them bills and hooks from the ship's armory.  The natives entertained us with dancing and a feast.  We noted a huge wall cutting off the peninsula from  the rest of the island.  I have resolved to find out more about this massive wall.

*978 Svift 22*: I have named this peninsula, "Tano Roa", which seems to be the natives' name for this place.  Communicating has been difficult.  Capt. Roundbottom emerged from his cabin with a magical scroll.  Reading the scroll allowed us to speak with the natives for about an hour.  The villagers told us that they guard this wall, for great danger lurks within the inner plateau beyond that wall.  The villagers call this island, "The Isle of Dread", and I am keen to believe it.

The villagers told us of an ancient city in the central highlands.  It was built by the same people who built the wall, people that the natives call "The Gods".  I noted that the names of these "gods" matched the family names of these savages.  I suspect that these "gods" are the forebears of these natives.  Who knows what caused the downfall of a great people, leaving only primitives in their wake?

The inland city is rumored to be filled with treasure beyond imagining.  In particular, I heard tales concerning a great black pearl created by "the gods".  The island waters are rife with clams and, thus, pearls, so this tale of a black pearl may be true!

We have taken note of the many strange, metal statues populating the native village.  These people have neither the skill nor materials to craft such things.  They don't even have mines!  Upon questioning the natives as to the origin of these statues, they claim them as further works of "the gods" and will say nothing more.

Our resident gnome, a fiend with languages, has spent time learning the native tongue is now suited to work as a translator.  This is especially important as we have no more magic scrolls.  At least none that Capt. Roundbottom is willing to part with.

*978 Svift 23*: Great calamity has befallen the crew of the Luss.  The men have come down with a violent scarlet fever.  Our cleric died in the storm, so we have no way to cure these men or any idea how to treat them.  The native witch doctors will not allow these sick men into the village.  Myself and a few men were ashore and did not contract the disease.  We remain ashore and await word from the Luss.

*978 Svift 30*: I have returned to the Luss.  The striken crew are all dead.  Capt. Roundbottom is nowhere to be found.  The wooden idol we found on Lussitania is also gone.  I suspect that Roundbottom has gone mad or died from this sickness.  We have only five crewmen left, plus myself.  The crew has elected me captain and we have all decided to try to return to Spec.  There was talk of recruiting natives to help crew the ship, but no one believes they are capable of grasping advanced sailing concepts.

We sailed around the Isle of Dread, mapping what we could from the sea.  Once we were satisfied with our rough map, we set sail for Spec.

*978 Eir 1*: We are a few days out of the Isle of Dread and already encountering fierce storms.  The crew is not enough.  They fight bravely, but the Luss. is taking on too much water.  We will never make the mainland at this rate.

*978 Eir 3*: With a stroke of luck, the Luss. happened upon strong northerly winds.  Our feeble sails were able to take advantage.  We caught sight of the continent just before nightfall.  We will be home soon.

*978 Eir 5*: This is my last entry as interim captain of the Luss.  The crew and I have scuttled her and split what goods we could sell to brokers in Spec.  For my part, my maps earned a tidy sum.  I will one day return to that "Isle of Dread".  With strong, brave explorers at our side, Mr. Feathers and I will breach that inner island and find that ancient city.  That black pearl of the gods shall be mine!

*Capt. Rory Barbarossa*

***​
The scholarly and observant among you realize that this is part of some sort of journal and the dates about 30 years old.

What do you with to do with this providence?


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

*OUR HEROES*
*Cassi Ashonson*, Human Artificer (drothgery)
*Nafije an-Noor Mahbooba *, Human Enchanter Wizard (JustKim)
*Skaros*, Human (Tiefling) Hexblade Warlock (stonegod)
*Adam of Brightcastle*, Human Cavalier Paladin (Walking Dad)
*Keharn*, Half-Elf Sentinel Druid (renau1g)
*Barook*, Half-Orc Brawler Fighter (AlmightyFoon)
*Astra Startide*, Elf Hunter Ranger (Shayuri)
*Questor*, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer (Leif)
*Vrashek*, Half-Orc Rogue (Rhun)
*Geirgrim*, Human Seeker (Scotley)


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

Having taken it upon herself to read the entire journal aloud, Nafije passes around each page as she finishes. The mention of Mr. Feathers in the text makes her smile, and the end of the tale leaves her in a bright mood, despite the overall tone of desperation and loss.

*"It's an interesting story, well told. Do you think it's true?"*

She checks the pages again as they flow from one person to another. *"The story mentions a map. Have you found it?"*


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2011)

"I don't know." Cassi said, as she read the papers herself. "We ought to be able to discover if this Captain Barbarossa was real, at the very least."


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

*THE HOG'S BREATH INN*
Located on Vainglory Lane in Specularum's Upswallow District, the Hog's Breath is the favored watering hole of the middle to upper class gentleman (and possibly lady) who wants a quiet place to meet, have a drink or two, and not get into too much trouble.

Owned and operated by Abel Allard, a native Karameikan and former tenant farmer for Baron Vorloi, the Hog's Breath is a welcome destination for adventurers, messengers, go-betweens, and skilled tradesmen.  Allard has made a deal with the Elvenguard to skip the Hog's Breath on their nightly patrols, so the place is also a favorite of those who wish to avoid legal entanglements.

The regulars are all here:

Johnnus Vor, a priest in the Church of Karameikos and former adventurer
"Lord Albert", an old rake who claims direct descent from Duke Stefan's father
"The Man in the Brown Hat", who refuses to give his name
Flora Oakenshield, a female dwarf warrior who can drink any man under the table
Raef Boloum, the half-elf proprietor of Boloum's Books, located next-door
Captain Rex, an old sea dog who spins many incoherent tales of his checkered past
Berrias Amer, retired captain of the city watch who left the guard in shame
Flerrian Kagel, gnomish minstrel and annoyer of many

Per usual, our heroes have been escorted to a side room.  Allard makes sure that no one bothers them.  Or tries to, anyway...


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle stays a bit aside from the others in the room. A tall man with long blond hair and stern blue eyes, he is easily able to look over Nafije's shoulder.
The others around him may not meet exactly his high moral standards, but he knows they can be trusted in a pinch. And they know he would sacrifice happily his life for them.

As always wearing the heavy plate, he moves closer and says:
"This is maybe a worthwhile quest. But we should also learn from this men's mishap. We have to take enough water and rations with us and means to speak to the natives. And of course, we need a ship."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

"Now, now, let's not be too hasty Adam, we shouldn't waste any time chasing a fools errand before we know what's what. Now, _if_, and hear I'm only saying if, we were to go out on such a foolhardy quest, know that between Cassi and me we could probably keep that fever from getting too bad at least. With food and water, we'd want to bring some for sure. I'm pretty good at foraging so that might help too, as long as you don't mind roots, berries, and nuts." The large, red-headed druid states. Keharn rests easily in the chair, the small white-furred bear curled up at his side, head resting in the man's lap as he pets it casually. The bear was rescued at a young age from a hunter's trap and Keharn nursed the creature back to health. They've been together ever since, Bjarn, as he's called, has proven himself invaluable in the various adventures the group has gone on. 

[sblock=Bear Pic]





[/sblock]

At Cassi's words, "Yeah, someone could probably find out that just by asking around or maybe in some books in those, what were they called again Nafije, oh yeah, library. Maybe one of those would have something." Keharn adds, then looks around at the group. "Where's Questor at? He's usually able to dig up stuff from people" 

You recall in the most recent excursion, the newly found staff of Keharn's in the shape of a serpent. 

[sblock=Staff]





[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Do we have a social-type? I think Questor is probably the best, maybe Adam?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

Flerrian Kagel, a gnome best known for vomiting on the shoes of Duke Stefan in a public square, dashes into the side room.  The gnome wears a bright pink and orange pointy hat, a white vest with tiny bells on the seams, orange tights, and oversized, floppy shoes.

*"EVENIN', GENTS!  Ooh, I should say AFTERNOON, GENTS!"*  He laughs riotously at his stupid attempt at humor.  *"What's going on?  What are you looking at?  What's that paper?"*  The gnome turns to the paladin.  *"Hey, how do you get your armor to stay so nice and shiny?  Do you use a polish?  My nephew, Jollum, he makes a fine armor polish!"*

Flerrian looks at the bear.  *"Hey, who brought a BEAR in here??? Bears don't drink.  Not ALE, anyway! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"*

The gnome continues to dart around the room, seemingly ignoring any attempt to extricate him.

At this time, Abel Allard, dressed in a workman's apron and wearing a slight frown beneath his white mustache, brandishes a broom at the noisy gnome.  "Look here, Kagel!  Leave these fine people alone!"

Allard chases the gnome around the room.  At one point, he stops to catch his breath.  "Terribly sorry about all this, gents."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Do we have a social-type? I think Questor is probably the best, maybe Adam?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]It'll be a race between Questor and Skaros. Both Cha-based strikers.[/sblock]In the corner near the fire, the finely dressed Skaros relaxed in his chair. His dark but handsome looks had earned in a few looks in his months in Specularum, especially after the necromantic plague had been put down. But he held himself aloof from such inquiries. 

People who got close could get hurt.

He ignored the gnome's antics, and focused on the group's discussion. This map was sold. A collector likely has it. The library may know, but those that deal with items for the rich may also.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=ooc/social skills]Nafije is almost certainly the best at Bluff and Diplomacy. Cassi and Adam are also trained in Diplomacy (he's a little better), and Barook in Intimidate. I'll put together a skill matrix chart when everyone's characters are up.[/sblock]
How Cassi had pulled off clothes that managed to look elegant, but were practical for working enchantments all day or wearing under her armor was something of a mystery. The others likely suspected a bit of magic was involved. She was tall for a human woman, though not as slender as she had been when she'd first started adventuring -- thirteen years and two children did have their effects on her, and fair-skinned for a Darokin native. Her staff was leaning against her chair, the only magic item she carried that she did not craft herself.
"I think I could point you in the right direction for that. Mikel and I used to do a fair amount of business in Specularum." After almost a year, references to her late husband didn't obviously pain her. They had, not too long ago.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Do we have a social-type? I think Questor is probably the best, maybe Adam?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Yep, Nafije too, with a +17[/sblock]

The gnome made Nafije laugh, thus encouraging his antics. She was looking around at the other patrons, and began to mention them by name.

*"There's a little book store just next door. The owner comes in here, Raef- there he is,"* she said without pointing. *"And Captain Rex, he was a sailor, yes? Maybe he's heard this story before."*

Nafije knew them both because the Hog's Breath was a familiar place to the party, and Nafije did not imbibe, so instead she socialized. *"I'm going to speak to Raef. I've been in his shop before and seen rolls of parchment. Maybe he can put me in touch with a map trader."* Nafije whistled to her macaw, Goldie, and the parrot hopped off onto the back of a chair. Through Goldie, Nafije would be able to hear what the party said even while she talked to Raef. She made no secret of this connection, and often used Goldie to communicate remotely with the party, and to take discrete suggestions.

Nafije politely excused herself and went to join Raef. She sat down and flagged Abel for coffee, her drink of choice. *"Hello, Raef,"* she said, *"can I get you a coffee?"*


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije politely excused herself and went to join Raef. She sat down and flagged Abel for coffee, her drink of choice. *"Hello, Raef,"* she said, *"can I get you a coffee?"*




"Caffey, you say?" the half-elf merchant says, perking up.  "Ahhh, that old treasure from Ylaruam.  I knew it well, during my traveling days.  Now, I am content to work in my bookshop, rub elbows with doughty adventurers such as yourselves, and wonder what might have been..." 

He stares off into space for a moment and then his gaze returns to the comely enchantress.  "Well, few offers of gifts come without something in return.  What can I do for you?"


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

Nafije remained composed. Although she had often noted that this direct and rushed way of doing business was alien to her Ylari sensibilities, she was getting used to it. She didn't even dance around the subject this time. *"I hope to spur your curiosity. My fellows and I are looking for a map that may be hard to come by. It may be only the coastline of an island, put to parchment thirty years ago."*

She leaned in conspiratorially. *"The Isle of Dread,"* she said, with just the right emphasis to rouse the sense of adventure that seemed to dwell under Raef's surface.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije remained composed. Although she had often noted that this direct and rushed way of doing business was alien to her Ylari sensibilities, she was getting used to it. She didn't even dance around the subject this time. *"I hope to spur your curiosity. My fellows and I are looking for a map that may be hard to come by. It may be only the coastline of an island, put to parchment thirty years ago."*
> 
> She leaned in conspiratorially. *"The Isle of Dread,"* she said, with just the right emphasis to rouse the sense of adventure that seemed to dwell under Raef's surface.




Raef smiles like a child, unbridled with joy and optimism.  "To be perfectly honest, child, I thought adventurers had given up on that place."  The half-elf takes a sip of his coffee and nods to Allard.  He turns back to Nafije.  "A map of the _Isle of Dread_ would be something of a collector's item.  If any such map existed.  What makes you think I know of such a map?"  The bookseller chuckled.  "Oh, listen to me.  I'm not much for keeping secrets.  Perhaps in my younger days...  Anyway,"  The merchant takes another sip of coffee.  "A map of that island did pass through my shop.  I'm afraid I shouldn't let slip the name of the customer lest they hear of my impropriety and refuse to do business with me again.  That would be most unfortunate."

Raef takes another sip of coffee and looks expectantly at Nafije.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

Captain Rex, seated not too far away, SLAMS down his flagon.  "The ISLE OF DREAD, ye says???"  The erstwhile sea captain stumbles to get to his feet.  "Aye, tales o' the Sea a' Dread are too numerous to count on them fingers n' toes!"  He takes a few steps, steadies himself against the monstrous oaken bar, and belches.  "Now, me lads n' I took a trip down south, an' this woulda been thirty year ago if'n 'twas a day.  Me first mate, a sassy lass o' some elf descent, aye, she was quite the purty lass, I must declare."

Rex leans against the bar and sets eyes upon Nafije.  "Ye might be the spittin' image of that lass.  The other men didna like me takin' on a lass as me first mate.  All sorts a' talk of bad luck and misfortune.  Rubbish, I say!  Nell, aye, 'twas her name, methinks.  The lass was useful, as they say.  Warmed the bed at night.  Ne'er was the captain's quarters quite as warm!"  Rex looks at Allard.  "Don' jus' stand there, guv'ner.  I'm dry!"  Rex bangs his metal flagon on the bar for emphasis.

He turns back to Nafije.  "Now, this Isle of Blue Pigeons, is it?"


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

*"I respect your discretion,"* she said to Raef. *"You run a reputable business. Just the other day I was in your shop admiring one volume in particular. I went back and forth on the price, but-"*

The rest of what Nafije had to say was drowned out by Rex's bellowing. *"You have very good ears, Captain,"* she said by way of compliment. She looked briefly concerned for this Nell, if indeed she were not a figment of the Captain's imagination, and then answered. *"The Isle of Dread, as you say. Such a place must be familiar to stalwart sailors, but it's new and exciting to me. I do enjoy stories of adventure."*


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

JustKim said:


> *"I respect your discretion,"* she said to Raef. *"You run a reputable business. Just the other day I was in your shop admiring one volume in particular. I went back and forth on the price, but-"*












*OOC:*


Feel free to make a Diplomacy check using the fancy EN World Die Roller.  Maybe you can convince him to be more forthcoming...









> The rest of what Nafije had to say was drowned out by Rex's bellowing. *"You have very good ears, Captain,"* she said by way of compliment. She looked briefly concerned for this Nell, if indeed she were not a figment of the Captain's imagination, and then answered. *"The Isle of Dread, as you say. Such a place must be familiar to stalwart sailors, but it's new and exciting to me. I do enjoy stories of adventure."*




"Aye, 'twas what I said, lass.  The Isle of Dread.  Thar be strange happenins in that place. I'd steer clear if'n I was you.  No fair critter such as yerself oughta be within ten leagues of the place!" 

He turns to the barkeep.  "Me flagon's not gonna fill itself, ye daft son of a monkey!"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we in the side room close enough to overhear?


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

*"Yes, of course. Thank you for looking out for me, Captain,"* Nafije said. She let Rex bang around without intervention and turned back to Raef, restating the obvious: *"Who would have guessed? Captain Rex has been to the Isle of Dread."*

There was a delay of half a second before Goldie squawked in the side room and repeated those words for the benefit of Nafije's friends. _"Captain Rex has been to the Isle of Dread. Isle of Dread, awk!"_

*"I'll be sure to stop by the store when you're open,"* Nafije said to Raef. *"Something to read would be most welcome if we end up out to sea."*


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are we in the side room close enough to overhear?












*OOC:*


Yeah.  You guys are probably 30ft from where the conversation is happening at the bar.  It's not all that noisy in the Hog's Breath right now.


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

JustKim said:


> *"I'll be sure to stop by the store when you're open,"* Nafije said to Raef. *"Something to read would be most welcome if we end up out to sea."*












*OOC:*


Diplomacy check is good!  This counts towards the first success of the skill challenge!







The half-elf demures.  "If you find yourself at sea, I'm sure that my fine selection of books would keep you company... if the brawny sailors do not!"  The merchant chuckles to himself at that last remark.  "Please make sure to stop by my shop later this afternoon or tomorrow morning.  I may have something _special_ for you."

Raef watches Captain Rex stumble back to his seat.  "Honestly, if that drunken lout wasn't my uncle, I'm not sure anyone around here would tolerate his bluster."


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Excuse the continuity breaking while I catch up.









JustKim said:


> *"It's an interesting story, well told. Do you think it's true?"*




Barook hands the papers to the next member of the group, he crosses his arms. "Interestin' yeah. True? Maybe. I know once this rich bloke brought this thing from the suthern sea, called it a gor... ger... hell if I remember! But take the biggest damn half-giant you ever saw, cover it in fur, and hunch th' bastard over and you got one of these things. Saw it rip a man's arms off. Wanted my own crack at it, but the thing ended up dyin' on its own." Barook took a drink from his flagon. "Think maybe that it was a baby 'un? They might have bigger ones on that island."



JustKim said:


> The gnome made Nafije laugh, thus encouraging his antics. She was looking around at the other patrons, and began to mention them by name.
> 
> *"There's a little book store just next door. The owner comes in here, Raef- there he is,"* she said without pointing. *"And Captain Rex, he was a sailor, yes? Maybe he's heard this story before."*
> 
> Nafije knew them both because the Hog's Breath was a familiar place to the party, and Nafije did not imbibe, so instead she socialized. *"I'm going to speak to Raef. I've been in his shop before and seen rolls of parchment. Maybe he can put me in touch with a map trader."* Nafije whistled to her macaw, Goldie, and the parrot hopped off onto the back of a chair. Through Goldie, Nafije would be able to hear what the party said even while she talked to Raef. She made no secret of this connection, and often used Goldie to communicate remotely with the party, and to take discrete suggestions.




"Aye, I've seen a few map collections in my time. People who collect 'em tend to have more money than brains. Perfect people fer people like us to associate with!" Barook said laughing.

"Oi, wait up Naf, I'll come with ya. Gettin' dry anyways." Barook said following the mage.



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Feel free to make a Diplomacy check using the fancy EN World Die Roller.  Maybe you can convince him to be more forthcoming...
> ...




"This ones on me." Barook said laying some coins on the bar. "So capp'n, I'm hearin' you right when you say you went to th' island 30 years ago? Which way'd ya head? Find anythin' interestin?" Barook said leading the old drunk with a full flagon.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2011)

Leaning back in his chair, Keharn does his best to listen to the captain's words to determine if the man is a drunk and making up stories or if he's drinking _because_ those stories are real. Unfortunately, the man is deep in drink and the druid has a difficult time discerning truth from fiction.









*OOC:*


Using Insight to hear if the Captain is speaking true (attempting to aid another on either Barook or Nafije, depending on who speaks to him about it)

insight into the captains words (1d20+9=14)

Nope, IIRC that now provides a -2 penalty to the next roll instead of a +2... hopefully I get all these crappy rolls out of the way now


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> "This ones on me." Barook said laying some coins on the bar. "So capp'n, I'm hearin' you right when you say you went to th' island 30 years ago? Which way'd ya head? Find anythin' interestin?" Barook said leading the old drunk with a full flagon.




"Good tidins to ya then, sir," Captain Rex replies.  He sits at a table not far from the bar and invites Barook to join him.  "Any man who'll pick up the tab is a fine man, indeed."  Rex drinks from the flagon, taking a truly manly draw from the metal container.  He wipes off his reddish beard.  "Now, where was we?  Oh, the Isle of Dread.  I heard tell that the Lussiter made landfall on that accurs'd place.  Made nice with the locals.  I heard them be _cannibals_.  Ya dinna wants to run 'foul o' those who're likely to eat their own kin!"  Rex takes another stiff drink.  "But the Dastard, no, we steered rightly clear o' the filthy place.  Sailed 'round the behemoth once.  Tryin' to stay ahead o' Thyatians.  Pirates, I tell ye." 

Captain Rex leans in.  "Now, I can tell ye of a prison island thereabouts.  Broke a man outta there, I did.  Me old first mate, afore Nell."  He sits back and looks into his flagon.  "Ahh, Nell.  Lost her in a bet, of course."


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Leaning back in his chair, Keharn does his best to listen to the captain's words to determine if the man is a drunk and making up stories or if he's drinking _because_ those stories are real. Unfortunately, the man is deep in drink and the druid has a difficult time discerning truth from fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


It's very hard to tell anything substantive about old Captain Rex.  Maybe when he's sober.  Good luck on figuring out when _that_ is.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

Candles near the front of the inn waver and dance merrily as the door opens and a young woman with red-brown hair comes in. She pauses just inside with an expression of mild distaste frozen on her lips as she waits for her eyes to adjust to the dim orange-tinted light inside the common room.

After a moment she catches the bartender's eyes, and he nods and jerks a thumb back towards the side room that Keharn and the others have gathered in. The woman pulls her forest-green hood back, revealing a single long braid and two delicately pointed ears.

Her almond-shaped, emerald eyes flick to cover the bombastic antics of Captain Rex, and the slinky sorceress plying a merchant with her ample charms; noting them as she passes but not commenting.

"I'm late," she says peremptorily as she enters the side room...as if it were something she was accusing the others of having caused, "I apologize."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 2, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> "Aye, I've seen a few map collections in my time. People who collect 'em tend to have more money than brains. Perfect people fer people like us to associate with!" Barook said laughing.




"Not really, at least not in my old business." Cassi said. Barook was a great guy to have around in a fight, but his business sense was a bit... lacking in her experience. "If someone bought an expensive item that did not do what he thought it did, even after it was explained to him that his preconceptions were incorrect, and then he suffered a mischance because of his incorrect preconceptions, then someone with more money than brains -- and also more skill with a blade than brains -- might think to take it out on the people who sold it to them. And that kind of thing can get messy."

A bit later, she mentioned something else...

"I suppose I'll want to try and make sense of whatever Nafije brings back from our friend at the bookstore, but I'm a bit concerned about the enchantment used on the scrolls we found. It seems a bit odd, and I don't think I've seen that used anywhere else before."


----------



## JustKim (Apr 2, 2011)

*"Your uncle is no trouble,"* Nafije said of Captain Rex. *"His enthusiasm overflows the cup of modesty."*

When the coffee was drank, Nafije said goodbye to Raef and rejoined those who still remained in the side room. She welcomed her macaw, Goldie, back to her arm with a pampering coo. She loved that bird.

*"I may have a lead on the map,"* she said, *"we will find out tomorrow."* Nafije noticed Astra suddenly, and looked ashamed for it. Nafije had shared, at times, that she could not distinguish the color green. It was drab, she explained, very dark, and visually there was no difference between a healthy forest and a withering one. *"Astra, I didn't see you come in. You look well. Has Cassi told you what we found?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> ...
> 
> "I'm late," she says peremptorily as she enters the side room...as if it were something she was accusing the others of having caused, "I apologize."




"No need to apologize. We barely started to discuss things. But Nafije is maybe better able to fill you in." Adam says with a swarm smile as he sees Astra.


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

drothgery said:


> "I suppose I'll want to try and make sense of whatever Nafije brings back from our friend at the bookstore, but I'm a bit concerned about the enchantment used on the scrolls we found. It seems a bit odd, and I don't think I've seen that used anywhere else before."












*OOC:*


Cassi seems to this this bit of legerdemain is not magical in nature, but perhaps the old "invisible ink" trick.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2011)

"I just arrived," the elf replies to Nafije. "Adam was suggesting you might give me a brief summary of what I've missed."


----------



## JustKim (Apr 3, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "I just arrived," the elf replies to Nafije. "Adam was suggesting you might give me a brief summary of what I've missed."



*"Yes, of course."* Nafije started to organize the pages of the journal, at least what she could find of it. *"Holding on to that vellum brought an unexpected boon. When we dried the pages by the fire, they revealed the journal of a sailor, describing a voyage to a hidden island. The Isle of Dread."*

Nafije passed the pages neatly to Astra so that she could inspect them for herself. *"I've never heard of such a place, but Captain Rex has been there. Barook is speaking to him now,"* she said. She stood in the doorway and observed Rex and Barook for a moment, as through their camaraderie was something strange and wonderful. *"Just now, I spoke to Raef, the owner of Boloum's Books next door. He may be able to help us locate a copy of the map mentioned in the journal. A map of the coast of the Isle and its islets."*

She turned and paced back into the room, smiling to Astra. *"Isn't this exciting?"*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "I'm late," she says peremptorily as she enters the side room...as if it were something she was accusing the others of having caused, "I apologize."




Keharn stops listening into the conversations in the bar at the elf's arrival, a smile crosses his face and even the bear looks happy at her arrival. 

"Ah, I was beginning to get worried that some bandit had waylaid you and was about to send Bjarn to find you." the druid jokes, laughing merrily at his comments. 

***** after Nafije's comments *****

"If it is true then yes I would find it exciting, but I am more than a little skeptical that this is real. However, I will go along for the ride, it's more fun than sitting around contemplating things." the half-elf says.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2011)

"It's hard to 'hide' an island," Astra points out with a smile. "But I'm sure there's some grain of truth to stories of one... The real queston is not whether to believe in this 'isle of dread,' it is why we should care about it."

"Tales of fantastic treasures, seen but lost, spill from sailor's lips like water from a drowning man's. Each tries to best the tales of the one who spoke before. Whatever truth may lurk in the heart of it all is quickly left behind."

"So tell me, what cities paved with gold does this journal promise those who brave the Isle of Dread?"


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 4, 2011)

"Some other time about the prison island cap'n, you wouldn't happen to still have yer charts for headed that way eh? Or maybe your navigator would 'ave em." Barook says waving the barkeeper to refill the captains drink.

Barook racked his brain trying to remember if he had heard who the Captains navigator was.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> Captain Rex leans in.  "Now, I can tell ye of a prison island thereabouts.  Broke a man outta there, I did.  Me old first mate, afore Nell."  He sits back and looks into his flagon.  "Ahh, Nell.  Lost her in a bet, of course."




Rex looks into his flagon and frowns slightly.  "Ahh, that Nell.  She was a keeper.  Handy at the sails, fair to look upon, of course, n' quite skilled with the blade.  I shoulda bet that son of a dog Roundbottom.  Lord knows _what_ that barnacled sea monkey did with her.  Probably sold her into slavery.  We all know Roundbottom had his gilded eye on the lads!"  The last remark sends Captain Rex into quite the laugh riot.  A few of the nearby patrons, possibly as drunk as Rex, joined in.

"But just so ye know," Captain Rex said quietly.  "The Isle of Dread is a _real thing_.  My ship ne'er set anchor at the place, but I seen it.  My men seen it.  I think Roundbottom n' his crew o' naughty boys set upon the beach.  Per'aps more'n the beach.  You'd have to ask him, if he yet draws breath."



Almightyfoon said:


> "Some other time about the prison island cap'n, you wouldn't happen to still have yer charts for headed that way eh? Or maybe your navigator would 'ave em." Barook says waving the barkeeper to refill the captains drink.
> 
> Barook racked his brain trying to remember if he had heard who the Captains navigator was.












*OOC:*


Barook has no idea who the Dastard's navigator might have been.  Keep in mind that Captain Rex has probably had several navigators during his sailing days.







"Aye, probably," Rex replies.  "Me old mate, Trundy, he stabbed me in the back - LITERALLY!  Can't says I blame him, though.  I was a right heel to take his sister to sea n' have my way with her.  I mean, she asked fer it, dontcha know.  But ole Trundy wouldna hear of it."  Rex watches as Abel Allard brings over fresh ale.  He takes a long draw from the new flagon.  "Good navigators are too hard to find.  After Trundy left me, I tried to hire Roundbottom's navigator, but the lad retired from sailing.  Apparently, this Barbarossa had been to the Isle of Dread n' was too scared to return.  Too scared to even return to the sea.  Bah.  I tried telling the old goat that I had no intention of going to the Isle of Dread, but he wouldna listen."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2011)

In the other room, Skaros listened, his hands templed. If there was such an isle with dark past, other tales of it... and thus other leads... may have hit the streets. The secret noble had ventured streets both high and low during his time here...


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

stonegod said:


> In the other room, Skaros listened, his hands templed. If there was such an isle with dark past, other tales of it... and thus other leads... may have hit the streets. The secret noble had ventured streets both high and low during his time here...




Skaros has indeed heard of the Isle of Dread during his journeys around Specularum and elsewhere in the known world.  Many sailors are familiar with the Isle of Dread, especially since its "discovery" some thirty years ago.  Sailors who have actually set foot upon the place and lived to tell about it, well, that's hard to say.  Many have _claimed_ to have been there, but offer no real evidence.

In terms of a map, yes, there are tales of such a map existing, and in many forms.  In most tales, said map is on a secret page or magically hidden in a sailing man's journal.  One tale describes the map as having been tattooed on a man's bald head!  But none of these, of course, are in any way verifiable.

That's about all Skaros has heard about the place.









*OOC:*


That's another success towards the first stage of the skill challenge!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2011)

Cassi tries to fit everything they've gathered so far from asking questions and reading the journal in with what she knows of the history of expeditions the islands well south of mainland. Perhaps there was a clue there. She thought there would be, at any rate.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> "Aye, probably," Rex replies.  "Me old mate, Trundy, he stabbed me in the back - LITERALLY!  Can't says I blame him, though.  I was a right heel to take his sister to sea n' have my way with her.  I mean, she asked fer it, dontcha know.  But ole Trundy wouldna hear of it."  Rex watches as Abel Allard brings over fresh ale.  He takes a long draw from the new flagon.  "Good navigators are too hard to find.  After Trundy left me, I tried to hire Roundbottom's navigator, but the lad retired from sailing.  Apparently, this Barbarossa had been to the Isle of Dread n' was too scared to return.  Too scared to even return to the sea.  Bah.  I tried telling the old goat that I had no intention of going to the Isle of Dread, but he wouldna listen."




Barook laughed with the Captain "Ha! Be glad it wasn't my sister ya old rake, you'd be in much worse shape after tha' then a stab in the back." Barook took a drink from his flagon to break the flow of the conversation. "I suppose the stories must be true if that Barbossa feller wouldn't even set sail wit' ya? S'interesting name though, where'd ya find him at?" Barook said refilling both his and the captains drink.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Cassi tries to fit everything they've gathered so far from asking questions and reading the journal in with what she knows of the history of expeditions the islands well south of mainland. Perhaps there was a clue there. She thought there would be, at any rate.




To the best of Cassi's recollection (and apparently, her recollection is quite GOOD!), the events in the journal roughly reflect what would have been the first "discovery" of the Isle of Dread in modern times.  Cassi seems to recall that Thyatian merchants and other sailors probably sailed in that direction at one time, but they do not refer to any place as "The Isle of Dread".

What Cassi knows for _certain_ is that Rory Barbarossa was/is a real person and was the navigator aboard a ship known as the _Lussiter_ that sailed for many years under Captain Max Roundbottom.  Cassi also knows that Roundbottom's first mate was a half-orc named Grunder the Axe.  Cassi does not know the fate of any of these people and whether they're still alive or not.

Many ships and sailors claim to have visited the Isle of Dread and many claim to have been there first.  Almost any credible account of the Isle of Dread generally matches the physical description and location given in the journal you found.

Without a map, or someone with navigation skills who's actually _BEEN_ to the island, finding it will be a steep challenge.  "South" is a pretty large area to cover.









*OOC:*


Add another success towards this stage of the skill challenge!  This stage is almost complete!


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Barook laughed with the Captain "Ha! Be glad it wasn't my sister ya old rake, you'd be in much worse shape after tha' then a stab in the back."




Captain Rex had a laugh at the suggestion.  "Twas only me navigator's heart a' gold that kept me out of the Locker!"



> Barook took a drink from his flagon to break the flow of the conversation. "I suppose the stories must be true if that Barbossa feller wouldn't even set sail wit' ya? S'interesting name though, where'd ya find him at?" Barook said refilling both his and the captains drink.




"Who?  Rory Barbarossa?  Ye must be daft!  'E was the finest man with a compass n' quill that one ever hoped ta meet!  Well, 'e was cheap.  Fairly skilled n' cheap.  Canna go wrong there!  And with an outstanding sense of fashion.  That's what the ladies were on about."

Captain Rex drank more from his ale.  "Now, when I say skilled, ya know I mean halfway from a drunkard.  Barbarossa was keen on the rum, dontcha know.  An' 'e was also keen on his parrot, a bird wot he called Mr. Feathers!  'E was everywhere with this feather'd critter."

"Did I tell you 'bout the time me and the lads broke me first mate outta a prison island?  Twas near that accurs'd Isle of Dread.  None dared set foot nor peg leg on the Isle of Dread.  Anyway, me first mate, now, this was afore I came upon Nell, you see.  The lad had run afoul of some Thyatians.  Dirty rat worshippers if'n ya asked me."  Rex looked down at his flagon.  "I... I think I must be takin' me leave of ya, guvner."  With that, Rex was face down on the table.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2011)

Cassi looks up from her notes to tell the others what she's put together.

"Here's a name worth checking into. A half-orc named Grunder the Axe was Roundbottom's first mate when they shipped out." She added at the end of explaining.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "It's hard to 'hide' an island," Astra points out with a smile. "But I'm sure there's some grain of truth to stories of one... The real queston is not whether to believe in this 'isle of dread,' it is why we should care about it."
> 
> "Tales of fantastic treasures, seen but lost, spill from sailor's lips like water from a drowning man's. Each tries to best the tales of the one who spoke before. Whatever truth may lurk in the heart of it all is quickly left behind."
> 
> "So tell me, what cities paved with gold does this journal promise those who brave the Isle of Dread?"



Nafije considered Astra's skepticism and found wisdom in it. *"True,"* she said, *"All true. I will tell you why I care about this island. Have you ever heard the story of the opening of Ust-Urt?"*

Nafije told the story of when the prairie of Ust-Urt was a forbidding, rocky crag. A young man was fleeing for his life and rode deep into the crag. There he found a hidden, fertile valley sheltered by tall rocks, completely cut off from the desert. The young man broke apart the rocks and marveled at the strange creatures and plants that he found. But when he left, jackals and scorpions and the jealous desert wind came in through the broken rocks, and the fertile valley was never the same.

*"It's a story with a lesson, but it could also be true. Remote places have diverse life not found elsewhere. Life that could not exist without the protection of isolation. Something strange and beautiful."*

*"But, I did not answer your question. The journal says of the natives that they are pearl divers. There was one pearl in partiular Rory Barbarossa coveted, a great black pearl created by the gods. That tale resonates with me, but I cannot say how."*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2011)

Astra leans forward, her bright green eyes boring intently into Nafije's. "When the gods make a thing, and place it in the world, most often it is because they wish it to be in that place," she points out. "Stealing it away, for greed of gold, or innocent curiosity, can be dangerous indeed."

She sits back in her chair then, a laughing smile dimpling her cheeks and making her seem like a maid of twenty summers or less. "On the other hand, a new land to explore...new beasts to find and track and hunt...I do appreciate a challenge."


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2011)

*Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

With a tremendous hiccup, a familiar halfling rolls out from beneath a nearby table and wallows in the floor.  "It's about time all of you lot showed up!  I was just have a teeny-weeny drinky whilst waiting for you, and I must have become so bored that I dozed off."  Questor is quite obviously drunk off his tiny little butt.  It's probably quite a blessing that he is already prone.

OOC:  Is this color taken yet?  If so, my apologies are extended to its claimant, as well as my assurance that I'll find a replacement quickly!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

A darkly cloaked half-orc moves out from the concealment of a shadowed corner where he had been listening unseen, and lifts Questor up by the cloak. Vrashek shakes his head at his companion's condition, and sets the halfling down on a nearby bench with a thump. 

He smiles, showing his over-sized canines. "You must forgive Questor. We've had a rough couple of days, and he doesn't respond so well to the stress."





*Vrashek the half-orc*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle



JustKim said:


> ...
> 
> *"It's a story with a lesson, but it could also be true. Remote places  have diverse life not found elsewhere. Life that could not exist  without the protection of isolation. Something strange and beautiful."*
> *...*




"This time I think it could be more dangerous, what leaves this island. Something strange and dreadful." Adam comments the wizards words.



Rhun said:


> "You must forgive Questor. We've had a rough couple of days, and he doesn't respond so well to the stress."




"I'm glad you both made it. What happened?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

The half-orc wraps his dark mottled cloak closer around him as he answers Adam's question. "Agents of the Veiled Society observed our return to Specularum. We escaped their clutches...for now." Vrashek shrugs. "But in the interest of staying alive, I think it best that neither Questor or I remain in town for very long."


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

Rhun said:


> The half-orc wraps his dark mottled cloak closer around him as he answers Adam's question. "Agents of the *Veiled Society* observed our return to Specularum. We escaped their clutches...for now." Vrashek shrugs. "But in the interest of staying alive, I think it best that neither Questor or I remain in town for very long."




At this (bolded above) comment, Cassi, Keharn, and Astra notice:
[sblock=Passive Perception 20+]The "Man in the Brown Hat" looks directly at Vrashek, looks over at a skinny half-elf in the opposite corner, and nods.[/sblock]


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 5, 2011)

"Good sailing Cap'n." Barook says raising his flagon and moving back to the group to report his findings. He saw the others have showed up. He nodded to each of them in turn "Astra, Vrashek, Runt." He sits down, and looks to Casi 'Parrently our mutual friend Cap'n Rex out there had some contact with a one Mister Rory Barbossa and his companion Mr. Feathers. He apparently worked for Captain Roundbottom as a navigator aboard the Lussitania. If nuthin' else, we have some confirmation on the truth behin' the story. Where the blasted thing is? Apparently near some prison island." Barook said shrugging and draining his drink. "Any luck with the merchant? I couldn't hear over the cap'n."


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


BTW, after talking to Nafije, the merchant has left the Hog's Breath Inn.  Most likely, he went back to his shop.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 5, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Astra leans forward, her bright green eyes boring intently into Nafije's. "When the gods make a thing, and place it in the world, most often it is because they wish it to be in that place," she points out. "Stealing it away, for greed of gold, or innocent curiosity, can be dangerous indeed."



Astra's intensity had been enough to silence Nafije, and she offered no argument. In fact, she seemed pleased.



Walking Dad said:


> "This time I think it could be more dangerous, what leaves this island. Something strange and dreadful." Adam comments the wizards words.



*"Even one with an adorable name like Mr. Feathers?"* Nafije sighed. *"Yes, I suppose you're right. We'll keep it in mind, and take home nothing that would anger the gods or rampage across the countryside."*



Almightyfoon said:


> "Any luck with the merchant? I couldn't hear over the cap'n."



*"Most certainly. He's asked me to stop by the store later, and it may lead to a map. Would you care to go with me? There might be room for a few of us in the shop, if we stand very close and imitate a sliding block puzzle."*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2011)

"Mr. Feathers... heh... almost as silly a name as calling you Pooh bear or something like that" Keharn says to his companion.

"I suspect the 'gods' have more going on than to watch over some tiny totem on some forgotten island" he adds


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Vrashek nods his agreement with Keharn's words. "I've seen the gods neglect their temples and worshipers alike when enemies came to enslave them. Surely they care little about abandoned temples and tiny statuary on an island far removed from civilization."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

*Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, none too happy about being treated like a discarded ragdoll by his ever-so-gentle Half-Orcish friend, straightens his garments, clears his throat, and calmly says, "Ahem!  Shall we be off at once then?  No point in tarrying here when there are accomplishments to be ...... accomplished."  It becomes instantly apparent that the halfling is not as inebriated as he was acting.  As usual, the self-absorbed halfling takes little note of goings on around the group.

AS DROTHGERY POINTS OUT IN THE NEXT POST, THIS CHECK SHOULD BE A 9 RATHER THAN A 6.  WHOOPEE!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]Remember to add 1/2 level to all skill checks, not just trained skills; it probably doesn't matter here, but you're +2 to perception, not -1[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=drothgery]
See?  I TOLD you guys that I always forget the half-level thing!  Thanks for the sharp eye and the help, but you're right about it probably not making much difference -- 9 and 6 both kinda suck don't they?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - want to make sure you saw this post


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

Keharn leans in close to the half-orc. 

"Not sure you and Questor here are out of the woods yet. That guy with the brown hat was listening when you mentioned the Veiled Society. Half-elf in the other corner seems with him. " the druid whispers.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2011)

Astra nods and never losing her relaxed expression, says in a quiet voice, "I saw it too. Keeping an eye on them. I expect one to go get help...or at least send a messege to spread the word you're here."

She glances at Vrashek wryly.

"You need to speak more quietly of your enemies, when they have ears in every tavern."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

The half-orc smiles grimly as he whispers a reply to his companions. "I'm afraid our presence here may have unknowingly made them your enemies as well. Keep an eye on them...if they go for help, we may do well to vacate the premises rather quickly."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

"Should we go and introduce ourselves then?" the druid replies, a glimmer of mischievousness in his green eyes, the bear's head lifts up as it feels Keharn's mood shifting from relaxtion to more active.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2011)

Cassi had noticed "the Man in the Brown Hat" with the eyes in the back of her head that all mothers developed; she had been paying more attention to the papers in front of her -- a collection of notes that made sense to her, if not to the others -- than to most of the conversation. Still, she looked up when the others mentioned it.

"Just don't cause Master Allard any problems. I'd like to be able to come back here." She said.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 7, 2011)

"Eh? Got som' unsavory types eh?" Barook said smiling, cracking his knuckles. "Allard knew the risks when he let me in. I'll try and keep the damage to a minimum."









*OOC:*


Just curious, would a table used as an improvised weapon still be 1d4? Not that I'm thinking about doing that or anything. Nooo....


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"I for one dislike bar brawls. Should they attack I will draw my blade and use the flat surface. But I will not start aggressions here." Adam says looking around, searching for the ones the others spoke of.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2011)

*Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



renau1g said:


> "Should we go and introduce ourselves then?" the druid replies, a glimmer of mischievousness in his green eyes, the bear's head lifts up as it feels Keharn's mood shifting from relaxtion to more active.



"Yes, let's go right over and introduce ourselves!  We might just be able to turn an potential enemy into a good ally.  Tavern Keeper, another pitcher of ale for that table and put it on my tab!"  Questor indicates the appropriate table as he says this.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let me know how you would like to proceed, _IF_ you would like to proceed.  Never mind that, Leif is on the job!

And yes, this DOES have a bearing on the current skill challenge.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Yes, let's go right over and introduce ourselves!  We might just be able to turn an potential enemy into a good ally.  Tavern Keeper, another pitcher of ale for that table and put it on my tab!"  Questor indicates the appropriate table as he says this.




The Man in the Brown Hat looks up from his metal flagon of ale.  He wears a fairly unkempt, light brown beard.  The hair beneath his broad hat is likewise unkempt, a mass of light brown curls.  His eyes are steely, like a rattlesnake.  They watch the halfling's every move.  The man's face twitches.  He seems ready to strike at any moment.  He moves a hand... to his flagon.  Eyes dart towards Questor.  The tight-lipped mouth peeks open, revealing greenish teeth.  He raises the flagon and drinks his ale.  He puts the flagon down on the table with a light thud.

"Much obliged, bub," he says.  "But I'm not done drinking _this_ one."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2011)

Satisfied that Brown Hat is suitably watched, Astra lets her head droop to one side so she can see the half-elf he'd nodded at from the corner of her eye.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Satisfied that Brown Hat is suitably watched, Astra lets her head droop to one side so she can see the half-elf he'd nodded at from the corner of her eye.




As soon as Astra lays eyes on the skinny half-elf in a blue vest, no shirt, and light brown trousers, the half-elf notices this and quietly but quickly exits the Hog's Breath Inn.

The Man in the Brown Hat seems to note this, but makes no sudden moves.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2011)

"It seems our short friend has the brown hatted fella taken care of, the weather is nice, shall we go for a walk dear sister? I would certainly like to stretch my legs" Keharn says with a wry smile, standing up and patting Bjarn on the shoulders, gesturing towards the door. 









*OOC:*


I figure the ranger/druid head outside and see if we can catch the half-elf


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2011)

"Agreed," Astra replied as she got up and scooped up her bow and quiver. "I could use some fresh air, and the stars will be bright tonight."

She nods at the others at the table. "Excuse us."

Once out of the tavern she looks around to see if their quarry can be spotted...or for signs of his passage if he cannot be.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

Vrashek casually moves closer to the door of the place, just in case Brown Hat decides to try and leave.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 7, 2011)

renau1g said:


> "It seems our short friend has the brown hatted fella taken care of, the weather is nice, shall we go for a walk dear sister? I would certainly like to stretch my legs" Keharn says with a wry smile, standing up and patting Bjarn on the shoulders, gesturing towards the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Wait up pointy ears, I could use some fresh air. I'll come wit' ya, gotta a question or two for ya on a mutual friend." Barook stood up and looked at Nafje "And yeh Naf, I'll come with to the shop when you go."









*OOC:*


I might be of some use for that.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

To the man in the brown hat with the longish unkempt locks, Questor winks, smiles, and says, "I would wait for you to finish your current beverage, but it seems that my presence is being requested outside just now.  Cheers!"  And with that, Questor joins his friends at the door.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

Leif said:


> To the man in the brown hat with the longish unkempt locks, Questor winks, smiles, and says, "I would wait for you to finish your current beverage, but it seems that my presence is being requested outside just now.  Cheers!"  And with that, Questor joins his friends at the door.




The Man in the Brown Hat finishes his flagon of ale and watches as the adventurers file out of the Hog's Breath Inn.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

*OUTSIDE*
Keharn, Barook, Astra, and Questor emerge from the Hog's Breath Inn and are now on the front stoop overlooking the Upswallow District's main thoroughfare, Vainglory Lane.  The street is fairly busy with people running errands and traveling about.

The adventurers look around for the skinny half-elf, but do not immediately see him.  What they do see, curiously, or perhaps not, is the figure of Boroum the bookseller outside his shop, speaking with a portly dwarf*.

* Questor recognizes this fellow! 
[sblock=Leif]Questor knows this dwarf as Kordin the Overbearded, a member of the Veiled Society.  Kordin is an information broker and has ties to some rather nasty folks keen on torture and grevious bodily harm.[/sblock]

Just then, emerging from the Hog's Breath, is the familiar and sigh-inducing sight of one gnomish minstrel known as Flerrian Kagel.  *"What's going on out here, GUYS??? Are you going on a new ADVENTURE??? You're not thinking of going without FLERRIAN KAGEL, are you???"*  The gnome dances around the front stoop, looking generally in the same directions the adventurers are looking for the half-elf.  *"Every adventure needs a GNOME!  It's written down somewhere!  Maybe it's in my pack!"*  The gnome starts rummaging through his rucksack, dumping out all manner of strange deritris: a leather-bound codpiece, a tiny mallet, a preserved ear in a small jar, coins of various kingdoms, a silver bracelet, a book which appears to be written in the goblin language, a pair of oversized shoes, a dead chicken, a powdered wig, another tiny mallet, a crumpled piece of parchment, an empty vial, a small green gemstone, and a lit torch.  

*"There it is!  My JOURNAL!"*  The gnome produces a small journal wrapped in some sort of brightly-colored animal skin.  He opens it.  *"PAGE ONE.  Here I am in SPECULARUM, at the HOG'S BREATH INN.  I see a beautiful human female enter the place.  She is from YLARUAM."*

The gnome continues to read, but the adventurers are able to mostly ignore him.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

[dagnabbed double post]


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor looks ruefully at the Gnome's antics.  "Oh, please spare me.  I never did understand you Gnomes -- always wishing that you were halflings.  It's pitiful, really.  But see yon Dwarf having a word with Boroum?  Look not at him all at once you dolts! This is Kordin the Overbearded, one of the Veiled Society.  It is said that he is privy to some of the most closely guarded secrets that the Society possesses, and that he even has some say regarding which members learn which secrets.  I know that some of his closest associates are cutthroats and knee breakers.  What could he be wanting with Boroum?   And at this specific time, too?  Methinks this bodes unwell."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2011)

Astra glances down at the gnome, but leaves him to Questor at first.

Then she realizes, _That means he's describing Nafje going in. I wonder..._

"Sir gnome," the elf says, hunkering down to his level. "Did you note in your journal the hasty and furtive exit of a half-elf just before we came out? Perhaps you even took note of where he went?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

Vrashek ignores the voices from outside the tavern, and leans back against the doorjamb. He was confident that the others could take care of the half-elf. He keen eyes look about the place for other entrances or exits, should the Veiled Society decide to send their agents to deal with him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam stays at the tavern. They got two suspects. No sense that everyone should follow just one...


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Astra glances down at the gnome, but leaves him to Questor at first.
> 
> Then she realizes, _That means he's describing Nafje going in. I wonder..._
> 
> "Sir gnome," the elf says, hunkering down to his level. "Did you note in your journal the hasty and furtive exit of a half-elf just before we came out? Perhaps you even took note of where he went?"




*"Oh, NO, milady!  You see, I was reading from PAGE ONE!  But that was from WEEKS and maybe MONTHS ago! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"*  Flerrian furiously flips through his fabulous journal.  *"Maybe it was... oh you mean HAGANZIS the WELL-ENDOWED!  Or... what was that bloke's name...?  URSAL BROKENSPEAR!!!  Or, do you mean just NOW?  Oh, that wasn't... lemme see..."*  He continues flipping pages.  *"You mean GORYS!  Oh, he's harmless.  I hear he works at the docks... or he's an escort... or a scribe.  I can't remember!"*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor looks ruefully at the Gnome's antics.  "Oh, please spare me.  I never did understand you Gnomes -- always wishing that you were halflings.  It's pitiful, really.  But see yon Dwarf having a word with Boroum?  Look not at him all at once you dolts! This is Kordin the Overbearded, one of the Veiled Society.  It is said that he is privy to some of the most closely guarded secrets that the Society possesses, and that he even has some say regarding which members learn which secrets.  I know that some of his closest associates are cutthroats and knee breakers.  What could he be wanting with Boroum?   And at this specific time, too?  Methinks this bodes unwell."




Keharn is ready to sic Bjarn on the gnome, but holds back, last thing he needs is city guards trying to kill his companion...again. 

"Why don't we go and talk to Kordin? That half-elf seems to have disappeared, this guy's a good lead" Keharn suggests









*OOC:*


Keharn will aid Astra on a Perception check to find any recent tracks/evidence from the half-elf's departure first though.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 8, 2011)

Nafije stayed in the inn with Adam, Vrashek, and perhaps Cassi and Skaros. She fed Goldie a mix of seeds, nuts, and dried fruit from a pouch, but any astute observer could see that Nafije snuck a bite here and there herself.

*"Adam,"* she said, *"how is your tiger? Did you try any of those herbs for his tummy problem?"*


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

Captain Rex, apparently roused from his slumber, staggers to the side room where the adventurers had been holding court.  "Mr. Feathers?" he says upon seeing Nafjie's bird.  The sea captain approaches, bleary-eyed and smelling of a distillery and perhaps an outhouse.  "Oi, I know a certain Rory Barbarossa who'll be very glad to see you!"


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Keharn will aid Astra on a Perception check to find any recent tracks/evidence from the half-elf's departure first though.












*OOC:*


Roll 'em!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2011)

At the gnome's response, Astra frowned for a moment, then seemed to lose interest. She stood up and studied the ground with a sharp elf eye and the experience of nearly a century of hunting...


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 8, 2011)

Barook chooses to ignore the urge to strangle the gnome. He decides to simply grab the annoying creature by the scruff of the neck and bring it up to his eye level. "Gnome, be useful, or be gone. Did you see the person my companion asked about?"


----------



## JustKim (Apr 8, 2011)

Goldie let out a squawk of alarm and raised his wings in a threat display. Nafije put herself between Goldie and Captain Rex, like a mediator breaking up a fight, but she was not strong enough to repel the Captain with a mere outstretched arm. *"Captain, this is Goldie. You remember Goldie, don't you?"*

Nafije appealed to her friends. *"I don't think he's listening to me.."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle



JustKim said:


> ...
> 
> *"Adam,"* she said, *"how is your tiger? Did you try any of those herbs for his tummy problem?"*




"Turned out that Tygro just needed to spent more time on his homeplane. That's why I don't have with me, currently. The movement and the hunt in the celestial forests is what he really needed. But I kept some herbs of yours ready in the case I needed him longer on the material plane."



Insight said:


> Captain Rex, apparently roused from his slumber,  staggers to the side room where the adventurers had been holding court.   "Mr. Feathers?" he says upon seeing Nafjie's  bird.  The sea captain approaches, bleary-eyed and smelling of a  distillery and perhaps an outhouse.  "Oi, I know a certain Rory Barbarossa who'll be very glad to see you!"




"There is maybe a misunderstanding, good sir", Adam says intervening, "but perhaps we should ask the captain himself. Do you know where we can find him?"

As he speaks his eyes dart quickly o the suspect in case he uses the distraction to leave,


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor's lip curls in response to the Gnome's carryings-on. He looks as if he might just hurl, but he restrains himself and just covers his mouth and burps lightly.  "Pardon me, please. I think I must be nearing my daily quota of Gnome."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2011)

Skaros keeps an eye on what is going on inside.


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "There is maybe a misunderstanding, good sir", Adam says intervening, "but perhaps we should ask the captain himself. Do you know where we can find him?"
> 
> As he speaks his eyes dart quickly o the suspect in case he uses the distraction to leave,




"CAPTAIN?" Rex exclaims.  "Rory Barbarossa may have been a navigator, an adventurer, a scamp, a womanizer, a right old sod, and perhaps the best card player in the Sea o' Dread, but never in his godsforsaken LIFE was he ever a sea captain!"

"But as for his particular whereabouts, my lad, ain't that just the question of the day?" Captain Rex says, breathing a distillery into Adam's face and causing Goldie's feathers to ruffle.  "Rory Barbarossa's a careful man and I dinna blame him.  You see, there are others far more insidious than you lot who want to do terrible things to the poor ole sod.  'E's gone into hidin', hasn't he?  'E shure hasn't bothered to tell ole Rex where he went.  'E knows I'd sell his landlubbin' arse out the moment I got the chance!"  The sea captain bellows quite the belly laugh at that comment.

Rex leans in, letting everyone present enjoy his rather unique scent.  "You see ole Rory's run afoul of some rather _unsavory_ types since he quit the seagoing life.  And that's sayin' somethin' considerin' his choice of friends when he took to sail!  You know, I may be riskin' me own neck tellin' you anything!"

The sea captain takes a seat.  "Now, I might be convinced to help ya, but you gotta make it worth ole Captain Rex's while.  And I dinna mean a flagon o' rum.  Sell it to me, lads."


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Barook chooses to ignore the urge to strangle the gnome. He decides to simply grab the annoying creature by the scruff of the neck and bring it up to his eye level. "Gnome, be useful, or be gone. Did you see the person my companion asked about?"




The gnome gulps.  "You see, it is, as it were, obviously, I mean, OBVIOUSLY!"  He looks straight at Barook.  "How could anyone NOT see the gloriously effervescent Gorys the One-Armed... or was it One-Eyed?.... One-Legged?  Anyway, YES, I saw him.  What of it?"









*OOC:*


Neither of the Perception checks bring to light any additional information.  The foot traffic here is VERY busy and it would be nearly IMPOSSIBLE to track someone through it.  Not without magical means to do so.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Since nothing seems to be happening outside, Questor re-enters the tavern and re-joins his other comrades.  "So what did I miss?" he asks loudly, looking at Cap'n Rex.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 14, 2011)

Insight said:


> "CAPTAIN?" Rex exclaims.  "Rory Barbarossa may have been a navigator, an adventurer, a scamp, a womanizer, a right old sod, and perhaps the best card player in the Sea o' Dread, but never in his godsforsaken LIFE was he ever a sea captain!"



*"The journal did say he only became captain briefly,"* Nafije said to Adam, to collaborate the story. *"For only about five days."*



Insight said:


> The sea captain takes a seat.  "Now, I might be convinced to help ya, but you gotta make it worth ole Captain Rex's while.  And I dinna mean a flagon o' rum.  Sell it to me, lads."



Nafije's eyes lit up. *"Captain, you must have some idea of where Rory Barbarossa has gone, if you were to bring his bird to him."* In Ylaruam, Nafije used to barter in the markets, and engage in extensive games of verbal spar all for a better deal. Here, the merchants did not accept barter; nothing was open to negotiation. But there were hidden opportunities like this, and she reveled in them.

*"You were close to Rory Barbarossa, yes? You looked out for him. You know how he thinks. If we can find Rory, our voyage will be a success, and I don't need to speculate on the treasure and fame that will follow. This could be your chance."*

*"You can help us to help Rory, make yourself a part of the voyage, and prove your tales to these people who doubt you,"* Nafije said of the largely oblivious taproom crowd. *"Even your own nephew,"* she added very softly, as though it pained her.

*"All we ask is for your help locating him. What do you say?"*


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor smiles at Nafije's words and silently _THINKS_ to himself, _"Oh yes indeed, things are much more interesting in here."_


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Why don't we have Nafije attempt a Diplomacy check to see if she can sway the captain?  But first...

Be warned that offering him basically nothing up front is going to cause your check to be against a higher DC.  If you guys can think of something to add before she rolls, be my guest.  If you're not sure what might interest Captain Rex, you can attempt Insight checks - no penalty if you fail, but you learn nothing useful.  I would allow History or Streetwise checks as well if you can justify it.

You can also Aid Another on Nafije's Diplomacy check.  To do so, you will need to roll Diplomacy (I would accept Bluff as well, depending on how you word it) against a DC of 13.  If you succeed, add a +2 bonus to her roll.  If you fail, her roll takes a -1 penalty.

I need to know your plan of action before Nafije makes the Diplomacy check.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Good thing Questor came back inside!   He'll try both the Insight and the Diplomacy, but be warned, his Insight is not that great!

"Now hold on just a moment, Nafije!  That's no way to talk to a well-traveled, respected man of the sea like our Captain Rex here!"  Questor then turns to the Captain, "Beggin' your pardon, Captain Rex Sar, but we're just landlubbers.  We have no proper knowledge of what the thing we ask of ye is going to require.  P'r'aps ye could enlighten us and tell us what it would take to secure your sarvices?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2011)

Cassi seems more interested in arranging and adding to the collection of notes she's keeping in front of her than in anything else, but she looks up when Nafije begins 'negotiating' with Captain Rex. Mikel had usually taken the lead in their business dealings with customers, but she had done quite a bit as well; he had often been out of the city seeking new markets, after all.

She drew a dotted line from Captain Rex to Roy Barbossa on one of those scraps of parchment, and tried to puzzle out where that would lead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"Captain Rex, why we are not much knowledgeable in nautical matters or what is really important for a man of the sea, you can trust us in the regard that we will compensate you nicely for your help." Adam says.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

Outside, the elf ranger peered at the ground for a moment, then shook her head with a disgusted snort. 

"Like looking for one particular horse's tracks at a stable," she muttered.

"So you say his name is Gorys and he works at the docks," Astra muses, glancing at the gnome. "But then again, you also called him 'gloriously effervescent' and claimed he was missing an appendage."

She sighed and gestured to the druid. "Come on, lets see how the others are doing. We should leave this place soon."


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2011)

drothgery said:


> She drew a dotted line from Captain Rex to Roy Barbossa on one of those scraps of parchment, and tried to puzzle out where that would lead.




[sblock=Cassi]It occurs to Cassi that Captain Rex seems awfully fixated on his former first mate, Nell.  Based on conversations Rex has had with the party, and information she has pieced together, Cassi knows that Rex lost Cassi to Captain Roundbottom in some sort of bet.  Cassi further knows that Captain Roundbottom was once Rory Barbarossa's captain (also captain of the same Lussiter that allegedly sailed to the Isle of Dread).

Offering to find and/or return Nell to Captain Rex might be a good place to start.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2011)

"It seems likely that if we go ahead with this expedition, we might be able to determine the fates of certain individuals last seen with Captain Roundbottom." Cassi mentions. "Perhaps even this Nell of yours."


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2011)

drothgery said:


> "It seems likely that if we go ahead with this expedition, we might be able to determine the fates of certain individuals last seen with Captain Roundbottom." Cassi mentions. "Perhaps even this Nell of yours."




"You would do that... fer me?" Captain Rex asks, wide-eyed.  "Well, I s'pose that's gotta be worth somethin'."

He looks across the assembled heroes.  "Wait a tic.  How do I know yer not from the Veiled Society, tryin' ta turn me out for what I might know of ole Barbarossa?"









*OOC:*


This offer does lower the DC for the Diplomacy check, but now another complication has emerged.

If anyone else wants to try to Aid Another, now would be the time.  Or offer some explanation vis his Veiled Society question.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

"I am an enemy of the Veiled Society," says Vrashek to the captain, his voice low. "They have marked me for torture and death. I can assure you, we are in no way affiliated with the society." The half-orc steps closer to the captain and smiles his toothy grin. "Perhaps you noticed the way their agent fled the tavern when he noted my presence. If we stay much longer, you will indeed have proof, as we will have to fight their forces to escape."

*OOC: While the first part of this is the truth, Vrashek really doesn't know if the VS will be sending their men to kill them...so I'm going to roll a bluff check for that portion.*


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "I am an enemy of the Veiled Society," says Vrashek to the captain, his voice low. "They have marked me for torture and death. I can assure you, we are in no way affiliated with the society." The half-orc steps closer to the captain and smiles his toothy grin. "Perhaps you noticed the way their agent fled the tavern when he noted my presence. If we stay much longer, you will indeed have proof, as we will have to fight their forces to escape."




Rex looks carefully across at the Man in the Brown Hat.  "Aye, that feller is most curious," he says.  "And I know wot that half-elf nutter he does keep time with.  I says he and the lad are little too friendly, if ya catch the drift of me anchor!"  Rex has a good laugh at this.  "You know, when at sea, 'tis not normally done ta have a female thrashin' about the ship.  So, some keen felllers'll make do.  Now *I* ne'er been one to dally, but rare is the truthful sailor who dinna admit he done thought about... well... you know!"

Rex sighs.  "That's why I treasured me Nell so," he adds.  "She was ne'er too prideful ta give the ole sea captain a roll around the captain's quarters!  Laugh if ye must, but those trips across the sea can take its toll on a man."

"All right, so let's talk about Rory Barbarossa," Rex says.  "But FIRST, I need to know the exact terms of yer proposal."









*OOC:*


It looks like we have enough "in the pot" to reduce the Diplomacy check DC.  And a good +6 from Aid Another checks.  Whenever Nafije is ready, make the roll.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2011)

Keharn nods at his half-sister's suggestion and returns to the interior of the tavern, seeing the large group of their allies talking to the sea captain, the druid figures too many people could make him harder to deal with and quietly returns to their table.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 15, 2011)

Nafije opened negotiations with the most basic goals: that Captain Rex would help them to find Rory, and in exchange, they would search for Nell. Now it was a matter of convincing the Captain to put forth his best, and most sober effort.

The idea of fetching Nell for the Captain's appetites frankly made Nafije ill. But she stifled her reaction, and did what she must.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

Vrashek returns to his former position near the door while Nafije negotiates with the captain. He keeps his eyes, and ears, open for any signs of trouble.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Cassi only suggested that we locate Nell. And possibly if she's alive and being held against her will, to free her. What she does after that is up to her.


----------



## Insight (Apr 15, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije opened negotiations with the most basic goals: that Captain Rex would help them to find Rory, and in exchange, they would search for Nell. Now it was a matter of convincing the Captain to put forth his best, and most sober effort.
> 
> The idea of fetching Nell for the Captain's appetites frankly made Nafije ill. But she stifled her reaction, and did what she must.




"Tis a wondrous thing that ye would offer ta do that fer ole Captain Rex,", the sea captain says.  "An' I canna lie.  I do not deserve such entreatments.  But, if it will 'elp ye in yer quest ta find that barnacle-bitin' Rory Barbarossa, then I guess we can 'elp one another."

"Now, I must warn ye," the captain continues.  "Barbarossa has thrown in with a rotten crowd the last few seasons.  And by rotten, I mean, the low downest, dirtiest, scummiest, lyin'-est, stealin'-est, downright stab-ye-in-the-back sort a folk ye've e'er laid eyes upon.  And he owes them money.  Now, what I knows is that Rory Barbarossa was wont to play cards.  As I said, 'e was the best card shark on the Sea 'o Dread.  But I hear tell that the ole navigator met his match... and then some!"

"So, ta stay outta the Locker, Barbarossa went to hidin'.  And I dinna blame him one cent.  Those folk'll rip yer nostrils out as soon as lookit ya.  But, as I says, 'e be in hidin' and 'e forgot to tell ole Rex where he done hid."

"Now, I've my share of ears on the street," Rex continues.  "I'll work them over good ta see where Barbarossa got to.  I dearly hope none o' those desperadoes are wont to turn me over, cause ole Rex ain't as spry as he used to be.  I'm not much fer runnin'.  Not no more."

"Meet me on the morrow at *Shanty's End*.  It's a fair bit south a' this place on the water.  Also a fair bit south a' this place in terms of its reputation.  Pay no mind to the stares and the looks, though.  You tell them scalawags that yer with Captain Rex and they'll leave ye be."

Captain Rex gets to his feet, unsteadily.  "I've a man ta see about a boat, so I'll be off.  See yas on the morrow."

"Oh, as for findin' Nell," Rex adds.  "I've been searchin' fer the lass fer years and I canna give ya much direction.  I have come to wonder whether she's gone elsewhere with that rapscallion Roundbottom.  Or maybe she's hidin' from me.  I dinnae.  Good fortune to you on that accord."

With that, the retired sea captain makes his way out of the Hog's Breath Inn.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"A most distasteful business we find ourselve embroiled in now..... _most_ distasteful indeed.  I shan't wonder if I'm unable to keep a good meal down for several days after we're finished with it."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2011)

"Well, I'm glad you got somewhere," Astra notes wryly. "We came up with nothing. Therefore, it seems prudent to leave this establishment...now, if possible."


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


You now have 3 successes towards the skill challenge.  There is still time for Rhun and Scotley to earn xp for this challenge, but they need to post their characters to the RG.

You guys decide how to proceed from here.  We can skip to the next day if you want.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Hey, Nafije, I like books!  Before I came back in I heard that insufferable Gnome say something about a map that might even be for sale over at the bookshop.  Wanna check it out?  Hey, Cassi, want to tag along?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Vrashek (Rhun) is officially added to the roster.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You now have 3 successes towards the skill challenge.  There is still time for Rhun and Scotley to earn xp for this challenge, but they need to post their characters to the RG.
> ...












*OOC:*


I posted him in the ooc for approval. I'll get him over to the RG now.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 18, 2011)

Nafije smiled over at Questor as she readied her things. *"Of course, your company would be most welcome. It sounds as though we should make haste, though,"* she said with a look to Astrid and then to Vrashek, who seemed to anticipate danger.

*"I will leave Goldie with you,"* she said softly to Astrid and Vrashek, as though her familiar were a gift, *"so if anything happens, you can call on us."* Nafije made a comforting sound to Goldie and relinquished her familiar. She rejoined Questor, Cassi, and perhaps Barook when all were ready for the book shop.









*OOC:*


Goldie can be up to 20 squares away from me, I'm assuming that's enough to go next door.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Let us be off, then!"  Questor looks down and suddenly feels a slight pang of jeaousy toward Nafije, that she has a familiar and he doesn't.   He recovers quickly, though, and is all smiles as he heads next door with his new buddies!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"Good luck in the bookshop. If Goldie acts strange, I will come immediately." Adam says as he waves a good-bye.


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Geigrim, Scotley's Human Seeker, is now added to the game.  The cast is finally complete!


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is anyone else going next door to the book shop?  If not, we will proceed shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

Vrashek moves to accompany the others to the bookship. "It is probably not a good idea for me to stay here," he says quietly Nafije and Questor. "So I will accompany you."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2011)

"I'll just keep an eye on things outside," Astra says placidly. "You won't find me of much help in a human library anyway."

She emerges from the inn and picks a tree growing on the opposite side of the road from the library. With a few languid motions of arms and legs, she scales the trunk up to a thick lower branch where she perches and watches for any signs of trouble.


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm skipping ahead to the book shop.  If anyone else wants to come along, just say that your character is there.







Raef Boloum welcomes the heroes into his quaint (and very small and cramped) book shop.  Racks fill every available space, floor to ceiling, with all manner of books, scrolls, maps, and artwork.

"Welcome, welcome," Boloum says, stepping aside to allow all entry into his shop.  "This is, of course, my book shop.  You are asked to look, but not touch, unless you are interested in buying something."

Raef leads the heroes to a small side-room fashioned like an ornate parlor, with a couch, two side chairs, and a chaise lounge on the other side of the room.  Boloum stands in the middle, welcoming Cassi, Nafije, Questor, and Vrashek.  The half-elf looks oddly at Vrashek.  "Not sure I've ever seen a half-orc in my shop," he says politely.

"Now, Nafije," Boloum says.  "I understand you're interested in a map most rare.  A map... of the Isle of Dread!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

Vrashek merely smiles and nods at Raef. He remains quiet for now, letting Nafije do the talking.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor loudly (perhaps too loudly) says, "Isle of Dread?  Where did you hear such a preposterous notion?  Vrashek, have you been fibbing again?   Questor's face takes on a more conspiratorial aspect, and his eyes twinkle wickedly as he softly mutters,  "Well, since you seem to already be prepared for such an unlikely eventuality, perhaps you could let us see the map you mentioned, eh?"


----------



## JustKim (Apr 20, 2011)

Nafije played along with Raef's flair for the dramatic. *"Indeed,"* she said breathily. *"Have I come to the right place? I know you're a man of the world, Mr. Boloum. A man with contacts, or so they say."* That was probably not what people said about Raef Boloum, but she supposed he would like to hear it.


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor loudly (perhaps too loudly) says, "Isle of Dread?  Where did you hear such a preposterous notion?  Vrashek, have you been fibbing again?   Questor's face takes on a more conspiratorial aspect, and his eyes twinkle wickedly as he softly mutters,  "Well, since you seem to already be prepared for such an unlikely eventuality, perhaps you could let us see the map you mentioned, eh?"




Raef Boloum looks askance at the halfling.  "And who might you be?  You seem rather... _eager_... to lay eyes on this map, now, aren't you?"



JustKim said:


> Nafije played along with Raef's flair for the dramatic. *"Indeed,"* she said breathily. *"Have I come to the right place? I know you're a man of the world, Mr. Boloum. A man with contacts, or so they say."* That was probably not what people said about Raef Boloum, but she supposed he would like to hear it.




Boloum smiles at the comment.  "I suppose at one time, I might have been known as such.  This is a young man's... and lady's... game now, though, isn't it?  There is no more adventure for me, alas, I have but my bookshop and all of the things in it to keep me company any more."

He sits down on an easy chair at the short end of the small room.  "I have to admit that I was not expecting so many customers.  I'm afraid that my shop normally accomodates one or two at a time.  Books, you see, are not all that popular among the unwashed masses of the great city of Specularum.  It warms the heart to see so many young adventurers interested in my wares."

"As for contacts, yes, a man of my many years has made a fair share of them," the half-elf adds.  "Some more useful than others.  And some I'd rather not discuss, to be honest.  We all make mistakes, don't we?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Who remains at the Hog's Breath Inn?  What do you wish to do?  Wait there until something interesting happens?  Go investigate something else?  Talk to the gnome?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2011)

Vrashek finds a shadowy corner of the shop where he can lean against the wall, leaving the chairs for others. He keeps a wary eye on the entrance to the place, so as not to be surprised by any unforeseen trouble.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Who remains at the Hog's Breath Inn?  What do you wish to do?  Wait there until something interesting happens?  Go investigate something else?  Talk to the gnome?











*OOC:*


Adam stays at the tavern and eats, looking at Nafje's familiar to follow the others to the book store as soon as he senses trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Geirgrim just show up? Does he already know everyone else?


----------



## JustKim (Apr 20, 2011)

*"Perhaps it wasn't a mistake, but the hand of fate,"* Nafije replied to Raef. *"Adventure can find a man in his autumn years, if fate wills it. Perhaps that's what led us to you."*

*"A voyage is almost certainly in our future. Already I am excited,"* Nafije said, her eyes full of life. Full of youthful enthusiasm. She adopted the role that she felt Raef would respond best to. *"But there is much we can learn from the mistakes of that voyage thirty years past. Lest we repeat those mistakes, we must arm ourselves with knowledge. Tell me, what would you recommend?"*


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, taken aback by the comment of the shop owner towards him, decides that, nonetheless, discretion being the better part of valor, he will stifle his wee little voice and allow Nafije to proceed and build upon her early success.


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2011)

Scotley said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Geirgrim just show up? Does he already know everyone else?












*OOC:*


Yes!  It's magical!


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2011)

JustKim said:


> *"Perhaps it wasn't a mistake, but the hand of fate,"* Nafije replied to Raef. *"Adventure can find a man in his autumn years, if fate wills it. Perhaps that's what led us to you."*
> 
> *"A voyage is almost certainly in our future. Already I am excited,"* Nafije said, her eyes full of life. Full of youthful enthusiasm. She adopted the role that she felt Raef would respond best to. *"But there is much we can learn from the mistakes of that voyage thirty years past. Lest we repeat those mistakes, we must arm ourselves with knowledge. Tell me, what would you recommend?"*




A frown crosses the shop owner's face.  "I wish things were that easy, friend.  You see, that map you were interested in.  You're not the _only_ ones with an interest in finding it.  Or, more correctly, finding its creator."

"A rather rough gentleman from the Veiled Society paid me a visit not too long ago.  I didn't appreciate his tone.  Or his threats against anyone looking for said map or a Mr. Rory Barbarossa.  I've no idea who that is.  Well... I suppose I shouldn't be so _coy_.  Of course, I know that he voyaged to the Isle of Dread and sketched the map in question.  I have to play dumb or... that foul man would drip candle wax on me or worse!"

A nervous look appears on Boloum's face and he shifts in place.  "Nevertheless, it's been made quite clear to me that seeking that map is going to run someone afoul of the Veiled Society and I have no wish to cause myself any further trouble."  He looks at the assembled heroes.  "There's no doubt in my mind that this information does little to deter your effort.  That courage should be applauded.  Unfortunately, applause does little to protect you against the three dozen Veiled Society thugs headed here RIGHT NOW!"

Boloum turns to a bookshelf and pulls out a book.  One of the walls swivels slightly in place, revealing an opening.  "Go.  Quickly.  And if you can warn your cohorts in some way, I would suggest doing so.  You will be well protected if you use my safe passage, but they must not know where you've gone.  Hurry!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

Geirgrim sits in the Hog's Breath tavern eating a large breakfast. His Winged spear leans on the wall within easy reach. He keeps his chair turned where he can see the street outside. "You know Adam I had a thought as I was drifting off to sleep last night. That Gnome who seems so interested in what we are doing. Could he be the same Gnome linguist mentioned in the journal? Perhaps we've been searching so hard when the clue we need has been right in front of us? I think we should seek him out when the others have finished with the bookseller."


----------



## JustKim (Apr 21, 2011)

*"Veiled Society thugs are headed here now? We should regroup,"* Nafije said. She had a way of restating the obvious, but there was a reason for it.

Back in the Hog's Breath, Goldie squawked to relay Nafije's message. _"Veiled Society thugs are headed here now. Regroup,"_ Goldie whistled, _"Regroup."_

*"Thank you for the warning, Mr. Boloum,"* Nafije said as she stood. *"I hope that man doesn't drip wax on you,"* she said slowly, as someone who recognized the sensuous nature of the hot wax drip, but who had no intention of discussing it with Raef Boloum.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for delay, had the flu, Keharn would hang out in the tavern, eating with his allies


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

Vrashek moves to the secret passage, his mottled cloak swirling about his form, dagger suddenly in hand. He looks down the passage, trying to get an idea of its course.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

Upon hearing Goldie's message, Geirgrim wraps a last slice of bacon around a bit of bread and pops it in his mouth before grabbing his spear. He drops some coins on the table and makes for the door. "I guess we should head for the bookshop since she didn't suggest a place to regroup. Come on Keharn, Adam, let's see if we can't spoil these Veiled Society boys mornin'."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam quickly pays and leaves the inn, making sure no one of his allies is left behind. Not running but moving quickly, he enters the bookstore.
"Everyone else here? Where we go next?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2011)

The druid stretches after the meal, patting Geirgrim on the shoulder "I was worried a cat got your tongue friend, you have quiet for a long while" he says merrily despite the situation.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

"I find the noise of the city makes me quiet. The wilderness is more to my liking."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 22, 2011)

Disappointed that trouble is interrupting her chance to flip through books, Cassi picks up her staff and looks around.

"There are more of us together right now than is usually, but three dozne is a bit much, don't you think?" She asked.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2011)

As he goes to the bookstore, Adam spies Astra sitting on a tree branch across the street and gestures for her to follow him. She tilts her head quizzically, but nods and drops down from the branch to follow him in.

Once inside she takes in the hustle and bustle and gets caught up on what's going on.

Peering at the secret passage, she asks the bookseller, "Why didn't you use this to escape the moment you discovered they were sending men after you? You couldn't have known about us then."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor is right on Vrashek's heels as the passage is revealed to them, but pauses for a moment to hear the bookseller's response to Astra.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Peering at the secret passage, she asks the bookseller, "Why didn't you use this to escape the moment you discovered they were sending men after you? You couldn't have known about us then."




Boloum pauses for a moment.  "Well, I suppose I don't want to arouse suspicion.  It's not _ME_ they're after, anyway.  Besides, someone has to close this secret passage once you've gone through.  Now, hurry!"









*OOC:*


If anyone wants to make Insight checks, please feel free.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

*Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, and anyone else who just went from the Hog's Breath to the Book Shop*:

As you exit the Hog's Breath Inn, you notice the familiar pitter-patter of gnomish feet behind you.

*"Where are you guys going, huh?  I bet you're off on a new ADVENTURE!"*  Flerrian Kagel laughs and laughs as you try to distance yourselves from him.  

*"I know a bit about adventure, you know!  I was once a performer!  I danced and made merry in front of KINGS!  Well, people who thought they were kings, anyway!"*  He laughs again at his own joke.  *"I've traveled the known world and every sea we have mapped.  And even some we don't!  Ahh, the life of an adventurer.  Going from place to place without a care in the world."*

Kagel stops as you approach the book shop.  *"Looks like you have quite the welcoming committee!"*

Indeed.  Surrounding Boloum's Books are two or three dozen armed men.  They are looking through the windows and approaching the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2011)

Astra watches the bookseller intently as he speaks, weighing what he says, and how he says it...

(OOC - Argh! I'm confused! Does this mean that Astra is NOT in the bookstore, or IS in the bookstore? I was assuming she got inside without incident, and your response with the bookseller seemed to confirm that...but now you're saying that Adam and everyone is OUTSIDE the bookstore, cut off by the Veiled guys. Parallel realities are colliding! Help! )


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Astra watches the bookseller intently as he speaks, weighing what he says, and how he says it...
> 
> (OOC - Argh! I'm confused! Does this mean that Astra is NOT in the bookstore, or IS in the bookstore? I was assuming she got inside without incident, and your response with the bookseller seemed to confirm that...but now you're saying that Adam and everyone is OUTSIDE the bookstore, cut off by the Veiled guys. Parallel realities are colliding! Help! )












*OOC:*


This is why I wanted people to state whether they went into the book shop or not.  I'm assuming that Astra was _inside_ the book shop at the time she asked Boloum.  Otherwise, your prior post makes no sense.  Everyone ELSE was at the Hog's Breath and went outside to go TO the book shop.  THAT is when they saw the thugs outside.  The PCs inside the book shop have not yet seen the thugs (but will if they don't go through the passage).

To my understanding, there are two groups of PCs right now.  At/in Boloum's Books are: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek.  At the Hog's Breath (and just left) are: Adam, Keharn, and Geirgrim.  The players for Skaros and Barook have not stated where they are, so I am throwing them in with the "outside" group (Adam, et al).

I've edited my prior post to hopefully make it more clear.







Astra detects nothing unusual about Boloum, other than his obvious nervousness at his shop being surrounded by Veiled Society thugs.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 22, 2011)

Skaros slowly sips his wine as everyone rushes put of the bar. As he languorously follows, a little behind the group and not pestered by the gnome, he sees the others around the bookstore.  Trouble. 

OOC: How much traffic is on the street now.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Skaros slowly sips his wine as everyone rushes put of the bar. As he languorously follows, a little behind the group and not pestered by the gnome, he sees the others around the bookstore.  Trouble.
> 
> OOC: How much traffic is on the street now.




It's the afternoon, so probably a bit less than usual.  There are between 40 and 50 people bustling around the general area of the Hog's Breath Inn and Boloum's Books and thereabouts.  This does not include the heroes or the newly arrived "visitors" to Boloum's Books.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

Vrashek stands at the entrance of the secret passage, ready to lead the way. He cocks his head, and listens to Boloum's words.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 22, 2011)

Nafije was not typically the one to ferret out suspicions. Once she had an impression of someone like Raef Boloum, she felt that she had them all figured out. But at the same time, she did have a head for people and their idiosyncrasies.

She thanked Raef profusely as they funneled into the secret tunnel. Sometimes, that had a way of bringing out a person's guilt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will we get a map? How big are the doors to the book store? Where is Nafje's familiar? Can/will it report the outside situation?


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor the clueless keeps on following Vrashek.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will we get a map? How big are the doors to the book store? Where is Nafje's familiar? Can/will it report the outside situation?












*OOC:*


1. I wasn't planning on creating a map.  You won't need one unless you guys decide you want to fight 30+ Veiled Society thugs.  There's the Hog's Breath Inn, a 2-story building, next to the smaller Boloum's Books.  They're on one side of a busy street.
2. Boloum's Books has one entrance that you can see.  It is a single door of normal size.  There a number of windows at the front and side of the shop.
3. I believe the parrot is with Adam et al.
4. That is up to Nafije.  I'm not going to NPC her familiar.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you say something to Goldie, Nafije will hear it. She'll be happy to converse through her familiar. But Goldie isn't capable of gathering or reporting information independently.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 1. I wasn't planning on creating a map.  You won't need one unless you guys decide you want to fight 30+ Veiled Society thugs.  There's the Hog's Breath Inn, a 2-story building, next to the smaller Boloum's Books.  They're on one side of a busy street.
> ...











*OOC:*



Sorry, maybe I misunderstood you, but it sounded like the half of us is going through a secret passage to a location unknown to the others and the others (the Adam-group) isn't able to enter the book store because of the minions (and don't know of the secret escape tunnel).
Also the distance that can be between the wizard and her familiar isn't infinite.

Any clue how we can get the group together without having to fight?
The entrance size was important for the possibility to enter the building mounted.

Any possibility for the bookstore-group to contact the others later?

It would be a bit uncharacteristic for Adam to just leave the others behind in a 'sieged building'.







"Shall I try to come in or just leave and we regroup later?" Adam asks through the familiar.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 24, 2011)

Apropos of nothing, Nafije began to summarize the situation to Cassi, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek. Elsewhere, Goldie relayed the message to Adam. *"Raef has shown us an escape tunnel. We're passing behind the book store. If you can get Mr. Allard to open the back of the Hog's Breath, we can meet there."*

Nafije is silent for a moment, but her train of thought continues. *"I've never seen the Elvenguard near the Hog's Breath. I don't think we'll be safe there."*

Back in the tavern, Goldie began to preen a brightly colored wing, signifying that Nafije had relinquished control.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

To Nafije, Questor says, "Agreed!  It's looks decidedly _un-_safe just at the moment.  And, umm, Elvengard?  I'm not familiar with that particular bunch.  Who pulls their leash?"


----------



## JustKim (Apr 24, 2011)

*"The elite guards of the city,"* Nafije reported. *"Duke Stefan commands them."* She spoke of them with a reverence and naivete reserved for incorruptible authority.









*OOC:*


Assuming I know this- here's a Streetwise check if necessary!


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Well, umm, begging your pardon and all that, but _we_ haven't done anything wrong!  If they're constable- or watch-types then they should be pursuing _real_ villains not harrassing upstanding folk in Specularum.  Oh, heh, you're not on the lam, are you, Nafije?  If you are that's ok by me, as long as you keep us informed when your 'ememies' approach, so we can be prepared for it."


----------



## JustKim (Apr 24, 2011)

*"Certainly not,"* Nafije smiled with just the corner of her mouth, *"I mean we cannot rely on the Elvenguard to diffuse a bad situation at the Hog's Breath. Only a veneer of civility would hold back the hand of this Veiled Alliance."*

*"We'll have to decide where to go. And unfortunately, my knowledge of Specularum leaves much to be desired."*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2011)

"As does mine," Astra agrees. "While we're in the city we're on the hunting ground of this 'veiled society.' We should leave as quickly as we can. Use this tunnel, meet the others, and depart immediately. We can return for any loose ends tomorrow, during daylight, when large bands of armed men cannot travel so freely."


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Let me see now...."  Questor cups his hand around his chin and his brow furrows deeply as he thinks as hard as he can about the problem.

OOC:  Questor has been living here for a couple of years now.  Does he have an idea about a good safe place to go?  Perhaps a (Good) Wizard's Guild, or a big library, or maybe even someplace better than either of those?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2011)

"Let's slip away. That's too many for a frontal assault. Maybe we can get them to break up into smaller groups to look for us. Sir Gnome, I would hear more of your travels, but the streets are not safe just now. Did you learn anything of stealth?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

"No place in the city is safe from the Veiled Society," says Vrashek. "They have operatives everywhere. We may be able to evade them temporarily, but out best chance to to get out of the city as quickly as possible."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2011)

The mage suggests we leave from the back of the Mead. Return there; I shall see what I can do here.

Skaros then goes to a nearby clutch of passerby's while pulling something from his cloak. He 'accidently' bumps into on of the.

Oh! Sorry! Those that new Skaros would hardly recognize he tone of voice, less slick and refined and more common. Almost dropped my free potion. Some healers from the Temples are given them away, must be a holy day of something. Can't believe it! Luckily I was at the bookstore today! Seemingly beaming at his prize, he pushes his way through, making for the Mead (and hopefully a rear exit) before he can see if his handiwork bore fruit.

OOC: Use Bluff to cause a distraction in front of the store. Bluff: 26


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Right.  All the "outside group" knows (now, see JustKim's post) is that there is a secret passage within the book shop.









> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Any clue how we can get the group together without having to fight?
> The entrance size was important for the possibility to enter the building mounted.












*OOC:*


OK I LOL'd at this a bit.  No, Adam cannot get his giant tiger through the door to the book shop.

In terms of getting both groups together again, getting through 30-40 Veiled Society thugs is probably NOT the best way to handle this.  It's probably best to try something else first.









> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Any possibility for the bookstore-group to contact the others later?
> ...












*OOC:*


See above.  It is _possible_ to reunite everyone without fighting all those guys.  It's up to the players to figure out how.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Let me see now...."  Questor cups his hand around his chin and his brow furrows deeply as he thinks as hard as he can about the problem.
> 
> OOC:  Questor has been living here for a couple of years now.  Does he have an idea about a good safe place to go?  Perhaps a (Good) Wizard's Guild, or a big library, or maybe even someplace better than either of those?












*OOC:*


Have Questor make a Streetwise check with a +2 circumstance bonus (for having lived in Specularum for a while).


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

stonegod said:


> The mage suggests we leave from the back of the Mead. Return there; I shall see what I can do here.
> 
> Skaros then goes to a nearby clutch of passerby's while pulling something from his cloak. He 'accidently' bumps into on of the.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I am pretty confused by this.  Where is Skaros?  What is this Mead place?  Are you talking about the Hog's Breath Inn?  Is this just another place you made up (which is fine, I just want to clarify)?

I am going to assume that Skaros is trying to bluff the men in front of Boloum's Books.







The man Skaros bumps, a surly half-orc with an eyepatch, barely notices the mage.  "Begone!  I've work to do!"

The half-orc brandishes a halberd and points it generally at Skaros.  The mage gets the sense that continuing towards Boloum's Books would be a bad idea.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I confused the Breath w/ the Mead.

The goal of the check was to get some of those passerby's I asked about to try to horde around the bookshop for "Free Potion Day" in an effort to provide a distraction for the rest of us to slip away unnoticed (and delay them entering the bookstore). This does not seem to happening due to the confusion, so Skaros will just reenter to Tavern to ask about a back exit.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=OOC]Yes, I confused the Breath w/ the Mead.
> 
> The goal of the check was to get some of those passerby's I asked about to try to horde around the bookshop for "Free Potion Day" in an effort to provide a distraction for the rest of us to slip away unnoticed (and delay them entering the bookstore). This does not seem to happening due to the confusion, so Skaros will just reenter to Tavern to ask about a back exit.[/sblock]




[sblock=stonegod]That seems the wiser course of action [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

*Inside Boloum's Books: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*

The secret door closed behind you, you hear swift footsteps entering the bookstore.

After some muffled shouting, Raef Boloum's voice is heard above the din.  "Gentlemen, gentlemen.  As I told your master earlier, the people you seek are simply not here.  There's no sense tearing up my shop.  You won't find them here.  I heard one of them say they were headed for Alban's Park.  Perhaps you should try there!"

More muffled shouting.

A high-pitched voice says, "How do we know you haven't been paid off?  How do we know you're not lying?"

More shouting.

"I'm sure you can plainly see that I am a fairly well-to-do merchant.  I have no need for payoffs and skullduggery."

There is more shouting.  It seems that the situation may be close to getting out of hand.

The secret passage leads down into darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> The secret passage leads down into darkness.




Vrashek draws an _everburning torch_ from his pack, holding it high to illuminate the passage. With a nod to the others, and his dagger held ready in his free hand, the half-orc takes the lead in moving down the secret passage.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 -- Questor's memory*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Have Questor make a Streetwise check with a +2 circumstance bonus (for having lived in Specularum for a while).



OOC: Insight check [made for Insight, ahem!] will be 1d20+4(cha)+2(circumstance)=24.  Pretty fair check!  Wonder if it'll help much?


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: Insight check [made for Insight, ahem!] will be 1d20+4(cha)+2(circumstance)=24.  Pretty fair check!  Wonder if it'll help much?












*OOC:*


Not really.  Unless Questor is trying to determine if Specularum is lying to him.  Insight is used like Sense Motive was in prior editions (for the most part).  The name seems to confuse a lot of people, so don't feel bad.  It's not a "luck" skill or "guessing".  It's about interpreting mood and body language.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC:  Ooops, sorry I said "Insight" when I meant "Streetwise."  Since they're both untrained and are both Charisma-based skills, can we apply the roll to Streetwise, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE Mr. Gracious DM?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: Ooops, sorry I said "Insight" when I meant "Streetwise." Since they're both untrained and are both Charisma-based skills, can we apply the roll to Streetwise, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE Mr. Gracious DM? :d



Insight is a Wisdom-based skill, actually.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam quickly moves back into the Hog's Breath, looking for Mr Allard to convince him to keep the back door open for the others.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ooops, sorry I said "Insight" when I meant "Streetwise."  Since they're both untrained and are both Charisma-based skills, can we apply the roll to Streetwise, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE Mr. Gracious DM?





drothgery said:


> Insight is a Wisdom-based skill, actually.



OOC: Well, there you go then, I modified the roll with Charisma, so I rolled Streetwise and just called it after our noble DM.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: Well, there you go then, I modified the roll with Charisma, so I rolled Streetwise and just called it after our noble DM.












*OOC:*


OK.  Glad we got that sorted out.







Questor knows a few places where the Veiled Society would probably not want to go looking.  

Chiefly, the Duke's estate, where the thugs are to be arrested on site.  The Veiled Society are also not terribly welcome in the Temple District.  That's about a mile from Upswallow, where you are now.  Questor doesn't think the Veiled Society has ties to the Wizards' Guild, the Wizards' College, or the Wizards' Academy, but who knows?  Those places are about a mile away in the opposite direction from the Temple District.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Adam of Brightcastle
> 
> Adam quickly moves back into the Hog's Breath, looking for Mr Allard to convince him to keep the back door open for the others.




*At the Hog's Breath Inn (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
The few customers at the Hog's Breath Inn are quite interested to watch the goings-on next door at Boloum's Books.

"He musta sold the wrong book to the wrong customer!"

"I bet those thugs can't even read!"

"Where's my rum?"

Leading the others inside, Adam finds Allard at his normal spot, washing glasses behind the bar.

"Open the back door?" he asks.  "I dunno.  I don't want any of those thugs in my place."


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek draws an _everburning torch_ from his pack, holding it high to illuminate the passage. With a nod to the others, and his dagger held ready in his free hand, the half-orc takes the lead in moving down the secret passage.




*Inside Boloum's Books (and the Secret Passage): Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
Vrashek's torch illuminates a short, rough-hewn passage that leads to a set of stone stairs leading down.  Stepping to the edge of the stairs, Vrashek can see that the stairs lead about 40ft down to another passage that continues generally north.

Vrashek and all others present hear the sound of dripping water from somewhere beyond where they are now.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "Let's slip away. That's too many for a frontal assault. Maybe we can get them to break up into smaller groups to look for us. Sir Gnome, I would hear more of your travels, but the streets are not safe just now. Did you learn anything of stealth?"




Flerrian Kagel smiles broadly at Geirgrim.  *"Why, yes!  I am quite knowledgeable in the ways of subtlely and quiet-ness!"*

With that, the gnome vanishes from sight!

*CAN'T SEE ME NOW, CAN YA???"*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2011)

"In hindsight," Astra comments quietly, "Did anyone ask where this lets out? I was late to the discussion."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2011)

"That's quite a trick Flerrian." In the Hog's Breath he tries to look untroubled by the thugs outside, but his eyes are continually drawn to the windows. "So tell me Flerrian were you part of the crew that went to the so called Isle of Dread?" he asks in a low voice.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Vrashek shakes his head in response to Astra's question. "Only one way to find out," he answers, his voice barely a whisper. Moving quietly, the half-orc starts down the stairs.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "That's quite a trick Flerrian." In the Hog's Breath he tries to look untroubled by the thugs outside, but his eyes are continually drawn to the windows. "So tell me Flerrian were you part of the crew that went to the so called Isle of Dread?" he asks in a low voice.




*"I gotta be quiet!  Otherwise, they'll SEE me!"*  There is a great shuffling of tiny feet and intermittent giggling, but still no sign of a gnome.

*"Went TO the Isle of Dread??? Well, I suppose so.  'Twas a grand adventure, as they say.  But that was THIRTY years ago!  I have to admit that I did go TO the Isle of Dread, but never set foot on the place.  Filthy cannibals and strange lizards and whatnot.  I stayed in the ship.  Well, ON the ship.  Or was it IN the ship?  Who knows?"*

More pitter-patter of little feet.  A nearby window creaks open just three inches and stops.  *"I dearly hope they can't see me!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle



Insight said:


> ...
> 
> Leading the others inside, Adam finds Allard at his normal spot, washing glasses behind the bar.
> 
> "Open the back door?" he asks.  "I dunno.  I don't want any of those thugs in my place."




"Don't worry, I don't want them in here either. Be assured I will not let them pass. But my friends are still outside and maybe need a save haven." Adam says clearly and truthfully.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

Geirgrim works hard to conceal both his excitement at finding a survivor of the Isle and also his interest in the goings on outside. "I don't believe they can see you, but you do want to keep the noise down. That's really interesting, once we get away from from the these veiled trouble makers could you tell me the story? It sounds very exciting. Did you keep in touch with any of the others from the voyage?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"As I was saying, let me see now.....," the halfling continues to ponder studiously.  "I have it!  We should make for the Temple District at once!  When we get out of this hole, I mean.  It's just about a mile from Upswallow where we are now in _that_ direction."


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Adam of Brightcastle
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, I don't want them in here either. Be assured I will not let them pass. But my friends are still outside and maybe need a save haven." Adam says clearly and truthfully.




*At the Hog's Breath Inn (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
"Well, if you think it's wise..."  Allard takes a keyring from under the bar and leads Adam to a pair of large double doors in the back of the Hog's Breath Inn.  "I use these doors to receive the largers shipments.  Mostly ales and wines.  Occasionally some mead and whiskey."

Allard stops at the large doors.  "Now, if those Veiled Society thugs come barging in _HERE_, I can trust that you adventurers will clear them out.  Right?"

Allard winks at Adam and unlocks the back doors.



Scotley said:


> Geirgrim works hard to conceal both his excitement at finding a survivor of the Isle and also his interest in the goings on outside. "I don't believe they can see you, but you do want to keep the noise down. That's really interesting, once we get away from from the these veiled trouble makers could you tell me the story? It sounds very exciting. Did you keep in touch with any of the others from the voyage?"




Flerrian the gnome becomes visible again.  *"Oh, HORSEFEATHERS!"* he yells.  *"I hate when my little invisibility magic runs out!  Maybe I should run out!  Get it?  HAHAHAHAHAHA!"* 

The gnome scampers all over the interior of the Hog's Breath Inn.  He then runs out into the street and the space between the inn and Boloum's Books next door.

*"I know where they're hiding, you dolts!"*

The mercenaries and thugs turn to watch the very strange gnome get their attention.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2011)

*Inside Boloum's Books (and the Secret Passage): Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*


Rhun said:


> Vrashek shakes his head in response to Astra's question. "Only one way to find out," he answers, his voice barely a whisper. Moving quietly, the half-orc starts down the stairs.




Vrashek finds the stairs a little slippery, but nothing too dangerous.  As he descends, Vrashek notes the trails of liquid (water?) running down the walls.  When Vrashek arrives at the landing at the bottom of the stairs, he finds pools of liquid there at his feet.  Before him, a passage leads beyond the edge of his torch-light, heading vaguely north.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming the others are following along unless they state otherwise.









Leif said:


> "As I was saying, let me see now.....," the halfling continues to ponder studiously.  "I have it!  We should make for the Temple District at once!  When we get out of this hole, I mean.  It's just about a mile from Upswallow where we are now in _that_ direction."












*OOC:*


Questor thinks that the passage is generally leading in the direction of the Temple District, but it would have to be an awfully long passage to stretch a mile under Specularum.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

"Ware the liquid on the floor and walls," says the half-orc to his companions. "It is likely just water, but better safe than sorry." Vrashek continues on down the passage, moving slowly and quietly, keeping his eyes and ears open for any signs of possible danger.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

Geirgrim shakes his head at the Gnomes actions and moves to the side of the window to minimize his chances of being seen from outside.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

"Hey Geirgrim, what are you doing there?"  the oblivious Keharn asks as he stands near Adam.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 27, 2011)

*"Thank you, Vrashek."* Nafije stood to one side and let the others pass her as she produced the symbol of al-Kalim: a golden circle with slender, curving cuts to represent a palm tree in the desert, with the crescent moon behind. She recited a Ylari prayer, and caused the symbol to glow with a light like a lantern in a fog.








*OOC:*


Casting Light as a minor action, so I shed bright light out to 4 squares from the back of the group







Nafije took her place as last in line. If the Veiled Society thugs caught up to them down here, she had ways of slowing them down.

*"We're traveling underground now,"* Nafije began to narrate. *"We'll definitely exceed Goldie's range if we keep going. Questor says we should head toward the Temple District. Can you meet us there?"*

In the Hog's Breath, Goldie relayed Nafije's message to Adam and the others, through a squawking parody of human speech.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

"I don't like being split up," Astra said with a frown, glancing back. "We should have stayed together."

She didn't add that she wasn't thrilled about dank, drippy dark tunnels underground either. That kind of environment, even with the wizard's light, was terrible for an archer.

Even so, she reasoned that the others had it worse than she...her elf eyes adjusted quickly to the dark, and greedily gobbled what little light there was up. So she followed along, bow in hands and arrow nocked, listening to Nafije for updates from the others.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"I doubt whether this passage reaches as far as the temple district, so we'll most likely have to move a fair portion of the distance on the street,"  Questor says to Vrashek and the others with him in the tunnel.  "Hopefully, this tunnel will put us somewhere out of the sight of those Veiled Society thugs when we reach the end.  And, _hopefully_ it won't be too awfully much farther from there to our destination."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam is just able to overhear the new message from Goldie. He looks where the other members of the group that stayed in the tavern are, to make sure they also herd the message.
Then he speaks to Allard again.
"Sorry, change of plan. My friends and me will leave through the backdoor. Please bolt it behind us." Then he waits for the others to join him at the back door.


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
The group continues down the dark, dank passage.



Leif said:


> "I doubt whether this passage reaches as far as the temple district, so we'll most likely have to move a fair portion of the distance on the street,"  Questor says to Vrashek and the others with him in the tunnel.  "Hopefully, this tunnel will put us somewhere out of the sight of those Veiled Society thugs when we reach the end.  And, _hopefully_ it won't be too awfully much farther from there to our destination."




Just as Questor says that, Vrashek sees a t-intersection, with a passage leading to the right.  Our heroes can either take that turn or continue forward.

[sblock=Vrashek, Astra, and Cassi]The three of you hear faint sounds of singing.  This sound appears to be coming from the passage that splits off to the right.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2011)

"If I had wanted to chase around unpleasant parts of a city without knowing where I was going, I could have stayed home with the children." Cassi mentions. "I have to wonder where the passage off to the right leads, though; it doesn't seem likely anyone would be singing down here."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Vrashek shrugs. "No, not likely. And yet, I hear singing all the same."


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"For what it's worth, I say we should keep going the way we've been going.  Straight, anyone?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2011)

Leif said:


> "For what it's worth, I say we should keep going the way we've been going.  Straight, anyone?"












*OOC:*


If that isn't an invitation to a few off-color jokes, I don't know what is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is he asking the fey member of the group?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2011)

Keharn joins Adam.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

Vrashek merely shrugs again and begins to lead the way forward, bypassing the side corridor and the strange singing. Unless someone suggested otherwise, escape was the half-orc's first priority.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

"Hold on," Astra said with narrowed eyes as she stared down the side passage. "Singing in a place like this is unnatural. It's not wise to leave an enemy at our backs. With your leave, I could scout that way and see what creature is there without being seen myself."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

Vrashek stops and turns to face Astra. "If you think it is necessary, by all means..."


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor backs up to rejoin his comrades where the side passage branches off.  "I'm not sure I like Astra going off by herself like this," he mutters to his comrades.  "I guess she knows what she is doing.  Don't forget, though, that there is some urgency to our reuniting with the others.  We can't be spending too much tim down here while they may need us.  Or, even worse, they may leave us behind and leave for the Dreaded Isle without us."


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2011)

Skaros waits for the others to leave the tavern by the back way before closing it behind them.








*OOC:*


Do we have an idea where to meat Team Not-Us?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

ooc: only this

[sblock=OOC]


JustKim said:


> ...
> 
> *"We're traveling underground now,"* Nafije began to narrate. *"We'll definitely exceed Goldie's range if we keep going. Questor says we should head toward the Temple District. Can you meet us there?"*
> 
> In the Hog's Breath, Goldie relayed Nafije's message to Adam and the others, through a squawking parody of human speech.




Underlined by me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Vrashek smiles at Questor. "Nafije told them where to meet us. If they run into any trouble, we may still beat them to the rendezvous."


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2011)

After a last look across the street, Geirgrim exits the back of the Hog's Breath.


----------



## Insight (May 2, 2011)

*At the Hog's Breath Inn (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
As the last of the assembled heroes starts to exit the Hog's Breath Inn, you hear the unmistable shrill voice of Flerrian Kagel from out front.

*"GUYS! No, they LEFT the tavern already!"*

There is a great deal of murmuring outside

*"NO! Down the street!  I told you!  To the MARKET!  HURRY!"*

A great shuffling of feet as dozens of men take off, following the gnome.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

After everyone is out and the the door is closed behind, Adam calls his celestial battle mount to his side. He calls the big green and gold striped cat 'War-Cat' as it's real supernal name is very difficult to pronounce.
He swings himself into the saddle that is integrated in the crimson barding.


----------



## Insight (May 5, 2011)

*At the Hog's Breath Inn (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
As Adam (and I'm assuming the others) exit the back of the Hog's Breath Inn and swing around to get a view of the side, they can see that only a few of the Veiled Society thugs remain outside Boloum's Books.  It appears that the vast majority of them followed Flerrian Kagel away from the inn/bookshop.


----------



## Insight (May 5, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
Astra ventures down the side passage...



Shayuri said:


> "Hold on," Astra said with narrowed eyes as she stared down the side passage. "Singing in a place like this is unnatural. It's not wise to leave an enemy at our backs. With your leave, I could scout that way and see what creature is there without being seen myself."












*OOC:*


Astra should probably roll a Stealth check, if she's trying to be quiet about this.

The post below assumes that she _is_ trying to be sneaky.







Astra finds a long, dark passage.  At the distant end is a closed door.  She can easily see light coming from under the door (emanating from the room beyond).

As Astra gets closer, the singing gets louder.  It is not in a language that Astra comprehends.  It sounds as though perhaps 3 or 4 people are singing at once.  Whomever they are, they sound pretty intoxicated.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Vrashek waits quietly, his ears straining for any sounds of danger, or that anything untoward might have happened to Astra.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2011)

Insight said:


> *At the Hog's Breath Inn (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
> As Adam (and I'm assuming the others) exit the back of the Hog's Breath Inn and swing around to get a view of the side, they can see that only a few of the Veiled Society thugs remain outside Boloum's Books.  It appears that the vast majority of them followed Flerrian Kagel away from the inn/bookshop.




Geirgrim twirls the winged spear in his hands. "The numbers have turned in our favor. Do we dare remove a few of these Veiled Society thugs from the field while we have a chance? We would have to strike fast and depart even faster."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the market at the same direction as the temple district? I assume Adam knows this. He will react differently if most of the enemies went in the direction the others will emerge.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

Astra's ears twitch in irritation at the drunken discord within the notes of the song, as each voice tries to follow the lead of another, and wind up sliding all over the musical scale as a result.

Aesthetic nightmare as it was, she still wanted to see who these cretins were before writing them off as potential threats.

She crept closer, trying to keep her footsteps quiet in spite of their caterwauling.


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the market at the same direction as the temple district? I assume Adam knows this. He will react differently if most of the enemies went in the direction the others will emerge.












*OOC:*


It's _kinda_ in the same direction, but the way towards the market forks off about half a mile before you would head towards the temple district.  You should be able to avoid those guys pretty easily.


----------



## JustKim (May 6, 2011)

Nafije brought her hand up to cover a giddy, childish smile at the way Astra's ears twitched. Like a cat, she supposed. The sorts of ideas that came to mind with that comparison didn't help, and she squirmed to hold back laughter. Once Astra had disappeared around the corner, Nafije allowed herself a small giggle.

She let the emotion drain away with a sigh, and composed a report to Adam. *"There is someone down here,"* she said quietly, and let Goldie relay her message. *"Astra is going to investigate. Is everyone alright above?"*

Gods willing, Goldie would deliver the message, but Nafije didn't know if she would receive a response. They must be nearing the limits of Goldie's range, and if Adam's party was on the move, doubly so. At any moment she anticipated that Goldie would reappear here with her and deprive them this communication.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Mounted on his celestial tiger, Adam addresses the others:
"We should be able to avoid them on our way to the district. Let's hope we have the right destination and not them..."


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

Geirgrim reluctantly nods his agreement. "Okay, we'll avoid them and make our way to the temple district without making trouble."


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
Astra ventures further down the side passage...



Shayuri said:


> Astra's ears twitch in irritation at the drunken discord within the notes of the song, as each voice tries to follow the lead of another, and wind up sliding all over the musical scale as a result.
> 
> Aesthetic nightmare as it was, she still wanted to see who these cretins were before writing them off as potential threats.
> 
> She crept closer, trying to keep her footsteps quiet in spite of their caterwauling.




Astra reaches the door.  Light floods into the darkened corridor from beneath the door.  Astra believes there are perhaps three or four people singing beyond the door.  She now recognizes the accent as Dwarven in nature and perhaps the slurred singing as Dwarven as well.

Astra also hears the clinking of metal on metal or perhaps metal on stone.  This is also coming from beyond the door.









*OOC:*


What about the rest of you?  Waiting on Astra?  Want to do something else in the meantime?


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2011)

*Traveling through Specularum towards the Temple District (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
Our heroes spend the next twenty minutes in transit and then arrive at the opulent Temple District of Specularum.  Here, dozens of temples to a myriad of deities flank a great tiled square.  At the center of this square is a two-story marble fountain.

The heroes notice a significant presence of guards here.  It is obvious to all that this place is heavily watched and guarded.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Vrashek stands quietly, focusing his senses on any possible danger to himself or his companions.


----------



## JustKim (May 12, 2011)

Nafije hung back with Cassi, Questor, and Vrashek. She knew that Astra was their best chance at scouting ahead, and although she worried greatly, nothing would be helped by her tagging along.

*"Goldie is still within range,"* she said quietly. *"Strange. The others must be moving with us."* She took her glowing sigil of al-Kalim and gestured down the seam of the earth, where the tunnel continued. *"I'm going to go ahead a little bit. So that if Adam has any news, he can still reach me."*

*"Just up here,"* she said, and walked carefully. She would not go too far. For all her wizardly power, Nafije had been raised as a desert flower to never stray far from the side of a strong man who could protect her. Even now she felt vulnerable to be split up from friends like Barook, and Adam, and now Vrashek too.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor stands quietly near Vrashek and hopes for the best for Astra.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*


JustKim said:


> Nafije hung back with Cassi, Questor, and Vrashek. She knew that Astra was their best chance at scouting ahead, and although she worried greatly, nothing would be helped by her tagging along.
> 
> *"Goldie is still within range,"* she said quietly. *"Strange. The others must be moving with us."* She took her glowing sigil of al-Kalim and gestured down the seam of the earth, where the tunnel continued. *"I'm going to go ahead a little bit. So that if Adam has any news, he can still reach me."*
> 
> *"Just up here,"* she said, and walked carefully. She would not go too far. For all her wizardly power, Nafije had been raised as a desert flower to never stray far from the side of a strong man who could protect her. Even now she felt vulnerable to be split up from friends like Barook, and Adam, and now Vrashek too.




Nafije wanders ahead, stopping at what appears to be a narrower section of tunnel.  This corridor, through the barest of illumination, seems to connect to Specularum's sewer system.

Nafije notices chips broken out of the stone surrounding one section of the adjoining corridor.  She would have to get closer to determine the nature of the damage, which appears to be "man-made".


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2011)

Skaros looks unfriendly at the clear sky, preferring shade. Seeing the large fountain, he instead sought one of the side cafés that such open places inevitably attracted. He whispered to the flying construct as he did so. Find us there if you can find us. If you cannot, let us know.


----------



## JustKim (May 14, 2011)

Nafije had let her curiosity get the better of her and sank down with her light to inspect the man-made chips. But she took only a cursory glance before she became distracted by Skaros' message. *"Oh!"* she said, and only to herself this time. She rose, shook out the hem of her robe for fear of spiders and centipedes, and made to return and share her discoveries with Cassi, Questor, and Vrashek.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Listening to Nafije relay the message, the half-orc finds himself nodding. "We shall find them there, to be sure. If Astra ever returns to us."


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2011)

"Yes, let's find a quiet spot to wait," agrees Geirgrim. He keeps his eyes open for his companions or trouble, whichever arrives first.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

_Dwarves? In a human city's sewers?_ Astra wonders. She places her hand on the door, ready to open it...but then frowns and takes it back.

It didn't smell right, metaphorically. Three or four dwarves...well, she could outrun them, but she couldn't outrun crossbow bolts. No, she wanted backup to investigate this. Between their singing, and the door, it should be safe for the others to come this far.

And if this was nothing bad after all, then no harm done.

Otherwise...well, best not to speculate.

She turned and hurried back to make her report to the others.

On arriving, the elf said, "There's a small group of what sounds like dwarves digging and singing behind a door. I can't think of a legitimate reason dwarves would be digging in a human sewer by night...but I know little of the ways of cities."


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Vrashek shrugs. "Well, it isn't really our concern, unless we have to go through them to join with our companions."


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Agreed, let's leave them for now.  And they might just be contract sewer workers anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2011)

Astra frowned slightly, but nodded.

"So be it. They're making too much noise to overhear us, so it's not likely they're dangerous to us right now."

"Onward then."

She resumed moving towards the rendezvous...or towards what she hoped would be at least.


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2011)

"I certainly don't want to spend any more time in these sewers than we have to." Cassi adds, agreeing that they should head for the rendevous.


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
Everyone is gathered together once more, at the point where Nafije first spotted the strange cracks in the tunnel beyond.

As the group moves down the narrower, adjoining tunnel, each sees what Nafije spotted: cracks, scratches, and furrows in the stonework sides of the tunnel.  The cracking is more pronounced in some places, but it appears that whatever was damaging the tunnel walls was fairly persistent throughout this area.

The tunnel continues generally north and turns slightly northwest after about 45ft.

Before she exits the tunnel, Astra notices a small scrap of wadded paper near some of the larger cracks.

[sblock=Astra]The paper is a note written in rough Dwarven.  You'll probably need to find someone to read it (assuming Astra doesn't read Dwarven).[/sblock]

The narrow tunnel adjoins a large cistern in the chamber beyond.  Even before reaching the cistern, the noise of rushing water becomes quite loud.  The 15ft diameter cistern sits in the middle of a 40ft by 40ft square chamber.  There is an exit out of this room on the other side.


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, Skaros, and Barook)*
The heroes wait... and watch.  They notice a peculiar military-style procession emerge from the Grand Temple and proceed down the middle of the open plaza area, marching between the smaller temples.  The people in the vicinity watch the parade with little interest; this appears to be something of a regular event.

As the parade leaves the general area, the heroes notice grubby, armed and armored folk, many of them half-breeds (or worse!) come out from behind and between buildings.  There are probably two dozen of these grubby folks, all told, though they are all over the place and not bunched in one area.

Some of the grubby men and women slowly walk towards some of the temples, while others stand watch and look around rather nervously.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

Vrashek begins to lead the way around the cistern, sticking close by the wall of the chamber.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2011)

"What's this? A very strange collection of ragamuffins. What could it mean?" He grips his spear ready for trouble.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor follows Vrashek.  "He may be a sourpuss, but he acts like he knows where he's going," the Halfling says with a resigned shrug.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

"Watch your step little one," jibes Vrashek at the halfling. "I'll bet that water is well over your head. Though, the same could be said of a bath tub." The half-orc chuckles and continues on his way.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle



Scotley said:


> "What's this? A very strange collection of ragamuffins. What could it mean?" He grips his spear ready for trouble.




"I have no idea. Best we avoid them for now. But stay ready for trouble." Adam answers from above his cat.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*
As some of the "ruffians" get a little closer to you, the perceptive among you note that their weapons are little more than wooden replicas and probably not very effective in combat.  Likewise, the "armor" that they wear is made from cheap, paper-thin leather and wouldn't stop much in a fight.

The strange folk continue to spread around the temples, going in and out of the buildings, and sometimes bothering passersby.  They do not appear to be aggressive or threatening.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2011)

Geirgrim scratches the side of his head absently trying to understand what he's seeing._ Some odd religious rite?_


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Rhun said:


> "Watch your step little one," jibes Vrashek at the halfling. "I'll bet that water is well over your head. Though, the same could be said of a bath tub." The half-orc chuckles and continues on his way.



"Watch it, Tusker!  I take careful notes, and I don't forget a slight."


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
The heroes manage to avoid the giant cistern and make it to the other side of the large chamber.  There, the heroes find a large, metal door.  Much to Vrashek's chagrin, the door is LOCKED.

As the half-orc puzzles at the door, the rest of the heroes notice chalk marks at various places on the walls.  At each spot, some sort of damage has been done to the walls.  It looks like someone took a pickaxe to the walls.


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Geirgrim scratches the side of his head absently trying to understand what he's seeing._ Some odd religious rite?_












*OOC:*


Geirgrim has no clue - from a religious perspective - what's going on here.  Perhaps some other skill checks might be a way to go (History, Insight, Streetwise).


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Vrashek examines the door and locking mechanism, while withdrawing his tools from a pocket. 

*I assume the relevant skills here are: Perception +11, Thievery +13*


----------



## JustKim (May 19, 2011)

Nafije stood back and surveyed the marks along the wall while Vrashek worked. *"When I saw the first hole, I thought perhaps this old passage had been opened to another by smugglers. But look- there is damage everywhere along this wall."* Nafije shone her light from one end of the damage to the other. *"Is this sabotage? What lies above us now?"*









*OOC:*


What would be a relevant skill to identify the buildings above us? History or Streetwise maybe?


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2011)

Skaros eyes the riffraff with a bit of distaste.







*OOC:*


Streetwise: 11


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek examines the door and locking mechanism, while withdrawing his tools from a pocket.
> 
> *I assume the relevant skills here are: Perception +11, Thievery +13*












*OOC:*


Thievery to unlock the door.  Perception if you decide to look for traps first.  I would also allow Dungeoneering in place of Perception.  That's just a house rule of mine.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Vrashek checks the door for traps, and then sets to work on the lock.


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek checks the door for traps, and then sets to work on the lock.




Vrashek checks the door and handle for traps and does not find any.  Upon attempting to pick the lock, however, it appears that the half-orc's fingers are not quite nimble enough...









*OOC:*


If someone can aid Vrashek's attempt, or make their own, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

*OOC: Insight, does 4E allow a "try again?"*


----------



## JustKim (May 19, 2011)

Nafije took notice that Vrashek was having difficulty. With utmost discretion, she tried to help by conjuring an invisible hand to help hold the tiny tools steady on the damp lock.









*OOC:*


I'll give it a shot to aid Vrashek. I'm not very good, so I'll also use my speak with spirits daily power for an extra +1.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2011)

With no sign of his tunnel-exploring companions, Geirgrim is left with time to consider the mysterious figures around the temples with their fake armor and weapons.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2011)

As Vrashek plays with the door, Astra's attention is on the walls. Chipped away at, like the ones in the cistern room. She's almost certain she'd heard the culprits herself as they'd passed by. Singing drunkenly in a dark sewer, inexplicably vandalizing the walls.

She reached into her pouch and looked at the old Dwarven note she'd retrieved from the ground. Related maybe...

"Do any of you read the Dwarven language?" she asked.


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Do any of you read the Dwarven language?" she asked.



"I do." Cassi said.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2011)

Astra came over and offered Cassi the battered old piece of paper she'd found in the corridor.

"I think the ones hammering on the walls in here may have dropped this," she said. "What does it say?"


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"If you are not able to get the lock to budge, I do know a ritual of opening..."


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2011)

Cassi takes the paper and reads it.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Cassi takes the paper and reads it.




[sblock=Cassi]
_Rake and Grunder,

That shard has to be somewhere below the shopping district.  Barb. is too dumb to hide it somewhere clever.  Maybe in the sewers.  Check the places I marked.  Don't tell no one.  Get the guard involved again and it's your heads on the Master's platter tonight!  This time, go in through the grate behind the quill shop.  Near the corner of Halloway and Cord.  There will be a shiny, new pickaxe for both of you.  Don't lose them.

And no drinkin' on the job!

- Vas._
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> "If you are not able to get the lock to budge, I do know a ritual of opening..."




The orc-blood growls low in frustration. "It may be needed," he says to Questor. "This damnable dampness is certainly not helping."


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2011)

"It looks like whoever wrote this thought there was something of consequence hidden in the sewers." Cassi said.

After reading the message to the others, she added, "It wouldn't surprise me if 'Barb' is Barbarossa."


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Ok, so who here can tell me where the corner of Halloway and Cord is, and how we are supposed to get there from here?  Presumably the author of the cryptic message meant the _sewers_ beneath that corner."  As he says this, Questor is both looking near the ceiling of the sewers near a corner to see if street names are visible, and flipping through his Ritual Book to find _Knock_.  "Ahh, here it is!"  Questor now arranges 35gp worth of his ritual components in a semicircle before the door in question in the order in which they will be employed, and prepares to perform the _Knock_ ritual to gain egress/ingress (whichever is apprporiate) through the door.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

"Well, Questor," Astra said with a completely straight face, "I don't know this city's sewers well. Why don't we go back to where I saw _those two dwarves chopping at the wall with picks_ and ask them where that corner might be?"


----------



## JustKim (May 21, 2011)

Nafije took a deep breath and began to speak, and as she did her familiar Goldie echoed her words for the benefit of Adam, Keharn, Geirgrim, and Skaros. *"Adam, we've run afoul of some thieves in the sewers. They're after something that Barbarossa hid, some sort of shard. A skirmish may be inevitable, and so I will need Goldie by my side. May the light of al-Kalim guide you above and we below."*

With that, Nafije let the tenuous thread that connected her spirit to Goldie sever, and recalled the parrot to her side. In a bloom of blue and gold feathers her familiar reappeared on her shoulder, and cocked its head playfully at Questor.

Nafije nodded that she was ready to proceed.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Shayuri said:


> "Well, Questor," Astra said with a completely straight face, "I don't know this city's sewers well. Why don't we go back to where I saw _those two dwarves chopping at the wall with picks_ and ask them where that corner might be?"



Hey!  What a great idea!  I always look for help from unexpected quarters when I'm lost."


JustKim said:


> In a bloom of blue and gold feathers her familiar reappeared on her shoulder, and cocked its head playfully at Questor.



"Nafije, why is Goldie flirting with me?  What kind of halfling do you think I am?"  Questor forestalls the _Knock_ ritual until he gets an indication from the others that it is desired that the door be opened.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

"Very well...let us speak to these thieves." Vrashek puts his tools away, and again draws out his dagger.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Astra leads the group back through the sewer tunnel, to the turnoff where she'd heard the singing. There she pauses.

"It's up this way, to a door. Between their singing and pickaxing, I think we can probably get that far without them hearing us, if we're reasonably quiet," the elf says.

"I didn't test the door, so I don't know if it's locked. If you're ready then..."

She starts down that corridor, towards the door and the singing dwarves.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

Vrashek follows quietly along behind Astra.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor follows even more quietly than Vrashek.  He THINKS* TO HIMSELF, _"Cripes, I was only joking about asking strangers for help!   Jiminy Gnomeburgers, I hope we don't come to a bad end behaving thusly!"_

* Note for the Reading-Impaired -- Questor does NOT say any of this out loud where folks can hear him.


----------



## JustKim (May 21, 2011)

Nafije was last. She was not particularly quiet, as she was still tickled about Goldie and Questor. The bird did not know to be amused.

*"I'm ready, Astra,"* she whispered from the back, once she had aligned herself to see through the door when it opened. One hand clasped her desert moon symbol of al-Kalim, and the other fidgeted in the modest cloth of her robe.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"You heard Nafije's words. The others encountered thieves below. She seemed confident that they prevail on their own. So I suggest we stay outside and make sure nothing bad awaits them then they come up again." Adam says to his companions in a hushed tone.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*
Our heroes bravely turn around to confront possible drunken dwarves...

Vrashek and Astra are first towards the closed, heavy door.  From beyond this door, they hear the familiar sounds of metal clinking against stone and, between those sounds, dwarven work-songs and obvious shuffling of footsteps.  Those further behind, Cassi, Questor, and Nafije, can hear the faint sound of dwarves attempting to sing, but little else.

Astra is first to the door, with Vrashek closely behind.  The elf tries the heavy, brass door handle and finds that it turns - slightly.  The door is not locked, but appears to be stuck.  Astra will probably need assistance to get the door open.









*OOC:*


Strength check for Astra and/or Vrashek.  One person should be the main roller and the other roll Aid Another to assist (+2 on a successful Aid Another).  This attempt is LIKELY to get the attention of whomever is on the other side of the door.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*
The scene at the Temple District goes on for some time.  As the heroes wait, they notice some of the scruffy-looking types approach.  In particular, a short, emaciated man in shabby clothing, which might have been nice at one time, walks up to Adam.  The knight sees that this grubby little man has pale, white skin that is pockmarked as if he once had (or still has) a plague of some kind.

"Afternoon, guvna," the short man says.  "I'm called Shabby Ken.  S'pose that's not yer worry.  Don' s'pose ya gots any spare coppas?"  He looks the knight up and down.  "Arr, we gots us an adventurer, methinks.  Polish yer greaves for a silver?"  Shabby Ken sports a smile that evinces missing teeth and blackened gums.  Adam can tell that Shabby Ken hasn't seen proper hygiene in quite some time.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

Vrashek puts his shoulder into the door and gives it a push.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek puts his shoulder into the door and gives it a push.












*OOC:*


This is not _quite_ enough to push the door open.  Someone will need to help.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2011)

Cassi (with her 8 Str) looks apologetic. "I don't have the tools with me to build something to help you." She says.


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2011)

Skaros regards the apparent beggar from his shadowed chair. 







*OOC:*


insight to figure out what's what.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"I have maybe a gold coin for you, if you can explain me what's going on here." Adam says from the saddle, carefully examining the man.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor stays back out of the way of the big, burly door-openers.  "I'd try to help, but let's face it, I'd just be in the way and get stepped on!"


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*
None of the heroes present can see anything odd about the beggar.



Walking Dad said:


> Adam of Brightcastle
> 
> "I have maybe a gold coin for you, if you can explain me what's going on here." Adam says from the saddle, carefully examining the man.




"Oi!  A gold coin!  Must be a rich adventurer, indeed!"  Shabby Ken takes the gold coin from Adam and looks lovingly upon it.  "Don't knows that I e'er had a whole gold coin to me name!"

Shabby Ken looks out upon the others of his ilk, wandering through the Temple District begging from other good men and women.  "We're a sorry lot.  Aye, that much is divine truth.  We come here, to beg, to ask for what we can't earn no more.  We're cursed, you see.  We've got the plague.  No work for us plague-bearers.  Many of us were once proud merchants, soldiers, scribes, tradesmen, even priests and wizardfolk.  But the plague, oi, it changed all that.  Now, all we can do is beg for coin and hope ta keep away yon grim reaper for one more day.  One more day o' misery."

He looks to the closest temple.  "The priests tend to our sickness best as they can.  But there's only so much simple priests can do.  The Duke, he doesn't give a tinker's cuss about us.  He just wants to keep us plague-bearers out o' sight and away from his precious nobles."

Shabby Ken looks up at Adam.  "Um, shine yer greaves, then, guvna?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Has the many any obvious plague signs?

"Um, shine yer greaves, then, guvna?"
- Sorry, I don't understand the phrase 'shine yer greaves'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

(OOC - Walking Dad: Greaves are armored shinguards basically...they cover the lower legs to the ankles and the front part of the knees. He's offering to shine them in recompense for your payment. )

When Vrashek gets set at the door and starts to push with all his might, Astra pauses to see if it'll be enough, then scowls and aims a sharp, hard kick directly at the lock area...hoping a sudden shock might exploit a weakness that Vrashek's slow, steady pressure wasn't finding.

(I AM MIGHTY! I have a glow you cannot see!)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"No need for that, good Ken. But can you tell me a bit more about the condition you are suffering?" Adam asks friendly, wishing he would know prayers to ease the man's suffering.


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*




Shayuri said:


> When Vrashek gets set at the door and starts to push with all his might, Astra pauses to see if it'll be enough, then scowls and aims a sharp, hard kick directly at the lock area...hoping a sudden shock might exploit a weakness that Vrashek's slow, steady pressure wasn't finding.
> 
> (I AM MIGHTY! I have a glow you cannot see!)




Astra manages to hit the heavy door at a particular leverage point, allowing Vrashek's applied pressure to force the door all the way open!

Inside, through the doorway, the heroes see a large, somewhat darkened chamber and an adjoining corridor beyond.  Inside the chamber are three dirty dwarves, each wielding pickaxes.  Between them, on the floor, are several wooden and clag jugs.  Next to the jugs is a wooden cask (undoubtedly filled or partially filled with ale or whiskey).

The dwarves stop hacking at the walls and turn to look at Vrashek and Astra.

The one with the longest beard, also wearing an iron helm, stares at the half-orc.  "Looks like we gots us an intruder, boys!"*

As that dwarf starts to raise his axe, unsteadily, another dwarf, shorter, with slightly less of a beard, some sort of scar across his nose, grabs the taller one's arm.  "Wait, Rake.  We don't know who they are!"*

The third dwarf, this one without much of a beard at all, and wearing broken leg-irons, steps forward towards the heroes.  Speaking in the Common tongue, he says,"I apologize.  We're trying to get some work done.  I assume you are lost, or..."









*OOC:*


* This dialogue is actually in Dwarven, but those who can't understand Dwarven can easily tell by the dwarves' body language what's going on.  It's just easier this way.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

Vrashek lowers his dagger, so as not to be as threatening. "In a manner of speaking..."


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2011)

Geirgrim listens to the conversation with interest, but proffers no coins.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor eyes the Dwarves carefully and curiously.  Upon determining that they are not about to be attacked, probably, Questor *whispers* behind his hand to Astra, "Those leg irons, are those the sort  used by the Guard on prisoners in Specularum?"


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor eyes the Dwarves carefully and curiously.  Upon determining that they are not about to be attacked, probably, Questor *whispers* behind his hand to Astra, "Those leg irons, are those the sort  used by the Guard on prisoners in Specularum?"












*OOC:*


Unless one of you have been imprisoned in Specularum, you would not know without a History check or maybe a Streetwise check.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*
Adam and Geirgrim talk to Shabby Ken.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "No need for that, good Ken. But can you tell me a bit more about the condition you are suffering?" Adam asks friendly, wishing he would know prayers to ease the man's suffering.






Scotley said:


> Geirgrim listens to the conversation with interest, but proffers no coins.




Shabby Ken pulls open his filthy, thin leather tunic to reveal pockmarked, bone-white skin, devoid of normal body hair, and through which his veins are easily seen.  It is quite clear that Shabby Ken has some sort of affliction.  Neither Adam nor Geirgrim have likely seen this sort of thing before.









*OOC:*


Although you could attempt Heal checks if you want to learn more about the condition.

BTW, what is Skaros doing [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] ?







"I ain't been well since the spring," Shabby Ken says.  "Used to earn my keep at the docks, loadin' and unloadin' from the ships what come inna Specularum.  After a few weeks, I couldn't work no more.  Too tired.  Too weak.  Scratchin' and itchin' all the bleedin' time.  Started losin' me balance.  Had to sit for long stretches.  Couldn't lift nothing.  Now, all I can do is beg.  Same as those lot.  We all started feeling sick about the same time, I reckon."

"Would that the priests had a cure for this plague..."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2011)

Geirgrim examines the man, curious to know more about this affliction that has turned so many into beggars.


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


He tried an ok Insight check which I'm not sure you responded to.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He tried an ok Insight check which I'm not sure you responded to.












*OOC:*


The first sentence of this post was intended to apply to both Skaros and Geirgrim's attempts to size up the beggar.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Geirgrim examines the man, curious to know more about this affliction that has turned so many into beggars.




[sblock=Geirgrim]It seems to Geirgrim as though this may be a skin condition more than something respiratory or passed through liquid means.  Geirgrim thinks that skin contact may be required to pass along this plague, whatever it is.

Geirgrim can tell by Shabby Ken's complexion and the lesions and pockmarks on his body that he has had this skin condition / plague for some time.  His muscles do appear atrophied and he seems quite haggard.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2011)

Skaros keeps an eye out while the others focus on the beggar.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2011)

Geirgrim joins the conversation, but takes pains not to touch the men. "A very sad tale. Did all of you work the docks? It appears to be something that might be spread by contact. Can you remember anything unusual that you might have unloaded or a strange ship or crew you have contact with about the time the plague started or just before?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2011)

"This would go more smoothly if you spoke the Common tongue," Astra says to the dwarves, a bit stiffly. "As for what we're doing here, we're consulting in an investigation."

"Now what are you doing here? You made enough noise to draw anyone passing by. You're getting work done, but work for who? ho has you digging holes in the walls?"


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*




Shayuri said:


> "This would go more smoothly if you spoke the Common tongue," Astra says to the dwarves, a bit stiffly. "As for what we're doing here, we're consulting in an investigation."
> 
> "Now what are you doing here? You made enough noise to draw anyone passing by. You're getting work done, but work for who? ho has you digging holes in the walls?"




The dwarves seem reticent to answer Astra's inquiry into their action.

Finally, the one previously identified as Rake steps forward.  "Now, look here, elf.  Why don't you run along back to the forest and play with the faeries?  Us dwarves have real work to do."









*OOC:*


If Astra or anyone else wishes to try to get the dwarves to open up, a Bluff or Diplomacy check would come in handy.


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*


stonegod said:


> Skaros keeps an eye out while the others focus on the beggar.




Skaros sees nothing terribly unusual.  The other beggars are wandering in an out of temples and accosting passersby, asking for coin.  Nothing else is really going on at the moment.



Scotley said:


> Geirgrim joins the conversation, but takes pains not to touch the men. "A very sad tale. Did all of you work the docks? It appears to be something that might be spread by contact. Can you remember anything unusual that you might have unloaded or a strange ship or crew you have contact with about the time the plague started or just before?"




"Hmm," Shabby Ken says, thinking about his dockworker past.  "A lot o' ships did I unload.  I don't recall anything unusual.  There was that _one_ ship wot was filled with skeletons.  First mate says they encountered undeads or something.  I didn't touch the skeletons.  They brought in a priest to bless the ship or somethin'.  Dunno.  After that ceremony and whatnot was done, me an' the lads unloaded the cargo and went on about our business.  That had to be... lemme think... p'rhaps a week or two before I started feelin' ill.  Do you s'pose that's how I got sick?"  He looks around at all of the beggars.  "But, all those folk there.  They weren't in my dockworkin' crew!  Somma them 'r womenfolk.  How might they have gotten the plague, then?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"Ah, were some of the woman working as ... in a line of work that requires skin contact with others?" Adam asks unsure how to phrase his question.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

Vrashek steps forward, towering over the dwarves, but assuming a non-confrontational stance. "Look friends, our investigation is of the utmost importance. The fate of many depends upon our findings. And we would appreciate any assistance you could render..."


*Bluff

Edit: Why can I not seem to get a decent roll in this game so far?*


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, seeing that some charisma is called for in dealing with the Dwarves, steps to the front of the party.  "Gentlemen, gentlemen, gentlemen ... and gentledwarves, and ladies.... Let us not quibble amongst ourselves concerning such inconsequential details!  Both groups here have their own work to perform, so let us see whether any among us may have information or advice that will assist the other group in performing their chosen tasks, shall we?  Master Dwarves, you were here first so you have the honor of speaking in the first place:  Please tell us whether there is any assistance that we may render to you that will be of help to you?"


----------



## JustKim (May 28, 2011)

Nafije immediately had an idea of what manacles meant. She had not been imprisoned here, but in Thyatis she was yet a slave. It was only by the grace of her wizard master that she was allowed to travel, and see to the needs of the Swords of Darokin, the master's old cabal some thirty years back.

She shielded her eyes from a mild glare and discretely looked at the manacles, and looked for the sturdy construction and telltale gouges in the chain that distinguished an escaped prisoner from a bizarre fashion statement. City dwarves did have some bizarre fashions, she knew, as she shook her hijab-encoiffed head.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2011)

"A very good question. Do you know what sort of goods you unloaded from the ship of skeletons?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2011)

Completely out of her element, knowing very little of dwarves, cities, or dwarves IN cities, Astra holds her tongue, but rests her hand lightly near the hilt of her blade. Close quarter fighting wasn't her specialty, but she didn't think these dwarves looked to present much challenge.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*



JustKim said:


> Nafije immediately had an idea of what manacles meant. She had not been imprisoned here, but in Thyatis she was yet a slave. It was only by the grace of her wizard master that she was allowed to travel, and see to the needs of the Swords of Darokin, the master's old cabal some thirty years back.
> 
> She shielded her eyes from a mild glare and discretely looked at the manacles, and looked for the sturdy construction and telltale gouges in the chain that distinguished an escaped prisoner from a bizarre fashion statement. City dwarves did have some bizarre fashions, she knew, as she shook her hijab-encoiffed head.




[sblock=Nafije]Nafije notes the steel construction of the manacles and realizes that these shackles belong to someone of money and importance.  Nafije knows that dwarves are not often enslaved, at least not in _these_ parts, so she has to presume that someone in Specularum or the surrounding territory must have imprisoned this dwarf.  The manacles' chain is broken, but the manacles themselves are still firmly clamped around the dwarf's bare ankles.[/sblock]



Rhun said:


> Vrashek steps forward, towering over the dwarves, but assuming a non-confrontational stance. "Look friends, our investigation is of the utmost importance. The fate of many depends upon our findings. And we would appreciate any assistance you could render..."






Leif said:


> Questor, seeing that some charisma is called for in dealing with the Dwarves, steps to the front of the party.  "Gentlemen, gentlemen, gentlemen ... and gentledwarves, and ladies.... Let us not quibble amongst ourselves concerning such inconsequential details!  Both groups here have their own work to perform, so let us see whether any among us may have information or advice that will assist the other group in performing their chosen tasks, shall we?  Master Dwarves, you were here first so you have the honor of speaking in the first place:  Please tell us whether there is any assistance that we may render to you that will be of help to you?"




The older dwarf, the tallest one, with the longest beard, lets his arm go slack, dropping the head of his pickaxe to his side.  "I am called Rake Stormstone and that's about all you lot need to know about me."  He motions to the dwarf behind him, the one with the scar across his nose.  "This is Grunder Spikeshorn.  We're dwarves for hire.  I'm not going to tell you who employs us, so don't bother asking.  We're down here on a job.  Looking for a lost... trinket.  Our employer would very much like us to recover it."

Grunder steps forward.  "You don't look like the excavatin' type," he says.  "Not sure what help ye will be able to provide."

Rake frowns at his companion.  "Well, now, Grunder.  Hold that thought.  We might just be in the company of some adventuring types." He looks squarely at Nafije.  "Perhaps a mage or a priestess.  They are well-known to be able to provide... unusual sorts of assistance."


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*



Walking Dad said:


> "Ah, were some of the woman working as ... in a line of work that requires skin contact with others?" Adam asks unsure how to phrase his question.




Shabby Ken stifles a bit of a laugh.  "Yeah, you could, ah, say that, guvna."  He spits on the ground.  Sorry, old chap.  I should know betta than to spit before a great knight such as yerself."  He straightens himself up.  "Yeah.  They was whores.  I mean... prostitutes.  Some of 'em.  Not all of 'em."



Scotley said:


> "A very good question. Do you know what sort of goods you unloaded from the ship of skeletons?"




"T'were some, um, crates and the like.  You know.  I dunna remember nuthin' special 'bout em.  First mate was talkin' about some island south o' here.  I dunno anythin' south along the sealanes.  Nuthin' that's not polluted with cannibals and flying monsters!"


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2011)

"Do you remember the Mates name?" asks Geirgrim trying to hide his amazement that he may have stumbled upon another reference to their quest.


----------



## JustKim (May 30, 2011)

*"One is an escaped prisoner,"* Nafije whispered at the backs of her friends while the dwarf spoke.



Insight said:


> Rake frowns at his companion.  "Well, now, Grunder.  Hold that thought.  We might just be in the company of some adventuring types." He looks squarely at Nafije.  "Perhaps a mage or a priestess.  They are well-known to be able to provide... unusual sorts of assistance."



Nafije gave a slight bow and dipped her head to the side in silent admission of her nature. *"You're not mistaken. There are many things a wizard can do that might prove useful. I know of several different rituals that can locate objects, for instance. But first, an accurate description of the trinket and its properties is needed. Magic is fickle like that."*

As speaker of the Eternal Truth, al-Kalim would probably not appreciate lies. But these were not lies, surely. They were just creative phrasing of the truth. If the dwarves drew the conclusion that Nafije could- and would- perform this ritual, that was of their own device.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, uncertain how to react to Nafije's gambit, shifts his weight from one foot to the other, but keeps his silence. _"I certainly hope she knows what she's doing,"_ he thinks.


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2011)

_I know she's not ritualist. And I know that I don't have a ritual for anything like that in my book. I hope she knows what she's doing._ Cassi thinks.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2011)

*At the Temple District (Adam, Geirgrim, and Skaros)*




Scotley said:


> "Do you remember the Mates name?" asks Geirgrim trying to hide his amazement that he may have stumbled upon another reference to their quest.




"Some dwarf.  I think his name were Barb... no, wait, that weren't it," Shabby Ken says.  "Ah, I reckon 'twas Hanniken.  He had a really red beard.  Ship was fulla dwarves.  Ne'er seen so many of them shorties on one ship!  Some bearded bloke was e'en the cap'n!  Looked kinda old fer a dwarf, but I dinna talk to him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"Thanks Ken. My friends and me will look into this. If we get any information how to heal your condition or how to break this cures... whatever it is... we will bring it back so you can maybe be cured. You have my word!" Adam proclaims.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

Vrashek waits for a response to Nafije's words, while absent-mindedly twirling his dagger in one hand.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2011)

"Thank you Ken. Take care of yourself. My companions and I will look into this. While I can make know promises, if we learn anything that can help you we'll make sure the information gets to the priests."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

Astra fidgets slightly with an arrow's fletching, where it pokes out of the quiver at her hip. She wasn't following what people were saying too well. In her mind, this was pretty simple. The dwarves were clearly prisoners who had been freed by some criminal mastermind who was using them as minions to discover the location of a particular object...no doubt something valuable, stolen or lost down here.

Why they treated bandits in the city differently than the bandits outside was a mystery to Astra, but she accepted it as a human idiom...even if it did make the process of confrontation much lengthier.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor cannot for the life of him understand why humans, dwarves, and elves have to make everything so bloody difficult.  All he knew now was that he found himself somewhere beneath the city of Specularum with a motley group including elves and humans, with a band of dwarvish slaves, prisoners, or some such who evidently had only very recently regained their freedom by some means, fair or foul.  "Please, would someone kindly tell me just what in blazes is going on around here?"  Questor is at loose ends, and, surprisingly enough, he finds himself trusting Vrashek (the HALF-ORC for crying out loud!) the most of all the people he has recently met!


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*



JustKim said:


> *"One is an escaped prisoner,"* Nafije whispered at the backs of her friends while the dwarf spoke.
> 
> Nafije gave a slight bow and dipped her head to the side in silent admission of her nature. *"You're not mistaken. There are many things a wizard can do that might prove useful. I know of several different rituals that can locate objects, for instance. But first, an accurate description of the trinket and its properties is needed. Magic is fickle like that."*




Rake runs his sausage fingers through a wild and unkempt beard.  "Aye, many a times I've seen the bizarre workings of a mage.  All right, I'll tell you what I know, which isn't preciously much."

"Hold on!" the dwarf with the broken manacles around his ankles says.  He looks to Nafije.  "What do you want in return for your magical aid?  I know wizards aren't keen to part with their spells without compensation."

All three dwarves then turn to look at the human wizard.



Leif said:


> Questor cannot for the life of him understand why humans, dwarves, and elves have to make everything so bloody difficult.  All he knew now was that he found himself somewhere beneath the city of Specularum with a motley group including elves and humans, with a band of dwarvish slaves, prisoners, or some such who evidently had only very recently regained their freedom by some means, fair or foul.  "Please, would someone kindly tell me just what in blazes is going on around here?"  Questor is at loose ends, and, surprisingly enough, he finds himself trusting Vrashek (the HALF-ORC for crying out loud!) the most of all the people he has recently met!




The dwarves turn to look at Questor.  They then turn back to looking at Nafije.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "Thank you Ken. Take care of yourself. My companions and I will look into this. While I can make know promises, if we learn anything that can help you we'll make sure the information gets to the priests."



Skaros smiled tightly, but said nothing until the disabled man left. You promise too much, friends, in your haste to act in the good. Many an noble deed only ends in punishment. He swirls his finger on the rim of his drink, thinking. But this story may have bearing on the information we seek about the Isle. For now, we wait for the others.


----------



## JustKim (Jun 8, 2011)

Nafije couldn't help but use guile to twist things in their favor. She knew very well that their encounter with the dwarves would end in bloodshed, but before it reached that point, she would get everything she could out of them. Astra and Questor might know her style well- after all, they had worked together before.

*"And I know dwarves are too stubborn to accept help when it's offered. Perhaps one of us is wrong about the other."*


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor silently defers to Nafije's gambit, knowing all too well that his skills at subterfuge are sadly lacking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2011)

"Aye Skaros, you are likely correct. I was touched by their suffering. I hate to see simple people brought low through no fault of their own." He fidgets with his spear uncomfortable with the waiting.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

Vrashek chuckles, and attempts to help Nafije a bit. "Some wizards like to show off their skills," he chimes in. "Fame is as important to their kind as money."


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*



JustKim said:


> Nafije couldn't help but use guile to twist things in their favor. She knew very well that their encounter with the dwarves would end in bloodshed, but before it reached that point, she would get everything she could out of them. Astra and Questor might know her style well- after all, they had worked together before.
> 
> *"And I know dwarves are too stubborn to accept help when it's offered. Perhaps one of us is wrong about the other."*






Rhun said:


> Vrashek chuckles, and attempts to help Nafije a bit. "Some wizards like to show off their skills," he chimes in. "Fame is as important to their kind as money."





Rake grins.  "Fair enough, then," he says.  "I take you at your word, sorceress.  What, then, do you need from me?"


----------



## JustKim (Jun 15, 2011)

Nafije searched her pockets for something mystical. She trusted that these dwarves wouldn't recognize a ritual if they saw it. *"As I said- a good description of the item is required. It would also hurry things if you told me where you've already searched for it."*

She found a bag of incense in her pocket and knit her brow. Was it really worth pouring that out and wasting it? She hoped that they would just get the answer and overpower the dwarves before it became necessary to fake a ritual casting.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> Rake grins.  "Fair enough, then," he says.  "I take you at your word, sorceress.  What, then, do you need from me?"



Questor just grins at these words and says, "I'm so glad we're all just one big happy family!"


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije searched her pockets for something mystical. She trusted that these dwarves wouldn't recognize a ritual if they saw it. *"As I said- a good description of the item is required. It would also hurry things if you told me where you've already searched for it."*
> 
> She found a bag of incense in her pocket and knit her brow. Was it really worth pouring that out and wasting it? She hoped that they would just get the answer and overpower the dwarves before it became necessary to fake a ritual casting.












*OOC:*


Go ahead and make a Bluff check.


----------



## JustKim (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will do!


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor is totally fooled by Nafije's bluff, and moves to assist in some small way with the ritual casting, by lighting a candle, passing ingredients, making chalk drawings, or whatever.  "Oh, I just love this thrilling magical operation stuff!"


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2011)

*Inside the Secret Passage: Cassi, Nafije, Astra, Questor, and Vrashek*









*OOC:*


Edited for Bluff check









JustKim said:


> Nafije searched her pockets for something mystical. She trusted that these dwarves wouldn't recognize a ritual if they saw it. *"As I said- a good description of the item is required. It would also hurry things if you told me where you've already searched for it."*
> 
> She found a bag of incense in her pocket and knit her brow. Was it really worth pouring that out and wasting it? She hoped that they would just get the answer and overpower the dwarves before it became necessary to fake a ritual casting.






Leif said:


> Questor is totally fooled by Nafije's bluff, and moves to assist in some small way with the ritual casting, by lighting a candle, passing ingredients, making chalk drawings, or whatever.  "Oh, I just love this thrilling magical operation stuff!"




"Well, ain't that fancy!" Rake exclaims.  "All right."  He gets closer to Nafije.  She can smell the dwarf sweat and cheap local bourbon on his breath.  "Now, ah, we shouldn't really be revealing all this but... if it'll save us some time."

"Very well.  We were sent down here to find this shard.  It's like... a piece of a clay jar or something.  Supposedly, something's written on the inside of it.  Heck if I know how you write on the inside of a clay jar.  Anyway, this fellow who wrote this whatever-it-is on the inside of the jar owes my boss a lot of gold.   Apparently, this shard is very valuable."

Rake leans in even _closer_, giving Nafije a good whiff of his particular scent.  He whispers.  "I reckon the thing oughta be about a foot long and maybe six inches wide.  The outside of the clay jar was painted orange and black.  That's honestly about all I know."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2011)

Vrashek remains quiet, his eyes roaming over the dwarves for any signs of deception or danger.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2011)

*After The Jump...*








*OOC:*


All of the PCs are now together again.






The group that passed through Specularum's underbelly has emerged in the Temple District and has been reunited with the rest of their compatriots.  

The sewers group has learned that Rory Barbarossa is indeed still alive and has spent the last few years being hunted down by his enemies.  It turns out that he owes a great deal of money to the Veiled Society.  They kidnapped Barbarossa and are holding him somewhere in Specularum.  The Veiled Society were the ones seeking Barbarossa's map, which is rumored to be painted on the _inside_ of an ancient clay vase.

If he can be found and freed, Rory Barbarossa would be able to provide details on how to get to the Isle of Dread.  Without him, the heroes would be hard pressed to find a navigator who can find the place or a sea captain willing to go there.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2011)

"Well, it looks like we will be facing the Veiled Society, if we wish to free Barbarossa. It is time for the hunters to become the hunter."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2011)

Skaros continues to sip the dark drink he had ordered while waiting. I have means to find one lost... but only if we are close. If we know roughly where Barbarosa is kept, my magic can guide the way.







*OOC:*


If we know w/in 5mi Barbarosa's location, Lesser Planar Ally can find him. I assume we don't know that yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

"We might do better finding the map in the vase," Astra comented. "If we have that, then the Veiled Society will come to _us_, at which point it will be a simple matter to track them back to their source."


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Whatever you folks think is just peachy with me!  I'm just having a blast being on an _adventure_ again, so I'm up for doing whatever makes the mostest the happiest."  Questor is awfully cute, but *damn* he is an annoying little git sometimes!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"We also found some poor, afflicted souls that need our help. The sooner we find the captain or the vase, the better.
Have we any hint where the vase could be?" Adam asks.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2011)

*At The Temple District (Everyone)*
The heroes briefly discuss what they have learned during their separation.  It is determined that the following facts regarding Rory Barbarossa are at least fairly solid:


Rory Barbarossa is alive and around 60-70 years old
Rory Barbarossa is the same person who wrote that journal you found
During the past five years, Rory Barbarossa got into some serious gambling debt
Barbarossa's gambling debt was "purchased" by the Veiled Society for unknown reasons
When Barbarossa failed to pay his debt, he was captured/kidnapped from his home along the canal
For some reason, the Veiled Society has an interest in finding a map Barbarossa painted on the inside of a clay vessel

Note that this information comes from the dwarves that were digging in the sewers.  More information could become available through other (and possibly more reliable) sources.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor opines, "If we know already then I guess I've forgotten in all of our excitement and hubbub, but just why are we trying to find this island, anyway?"  Questor means well, you hope, but it is readily apparent that he is going to need extensive assistance in remaining 'on task' during the mission.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2011)

"Excitement and adventure, of course," answers Vrashek. "And the chance to discover ancient, hidden treasures, of course."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"And now we learned that something is spreading here.. and the origin and possible cure is on this island." Adam explains.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Cures, Treasure, Fun, and Excitement!  Count me in, then!  And thanks, guys."


----------



## JustKim (Jul 4, 2011)

Nafije weighed the information carefully while she passed seeds and dried fruit to her familiar, Goldie. Every so often she nibbled on a pinch herself. *"Whoever hired those dwarves signed their name as Vas. Since the note was written in Dwarven, Vas may be short for a dwarf name. There we have one lead back to the Veiled Society."*

*"If they think Mr. Barbarossa hid the urn somewhere careless, they may also be searching his home. But even if we don't find them there, we may find something."*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2011)

"There are a lot of veiled society types on the streets. We could try and capture one and try and make them tell us where their lair is?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"If we know where Barbarossa's home is located, then I agree with Nafije that we should look the place over first and see what answers we can find there.  Or maybe we can at least more good clues there.  Like maybe more clues telling us information about the Veiled Society, even.  Starting something with the Veiled Society might be a bit premature at this stage, I think.  We don't know for sure yet that they're even working in opposition to us, and we certainly don't know how strong a force they may be able to bring to bear against those they perceive to be their enemies.  I think we should find out a good deal more about them before we go picking any fights with them.  However, I'm beginning to suspect that we will be wanting to pick a fight with them before this is all said and done.  We should just be careful to make sure that our fight with them is conducted on our terms, on grounds of our choosing, at a time of our choosing, and that the force we bring to bear against them is superior by far to anything that they can muster against us."


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "There are a lot of veiled society types on the streets. We could try and capture one and try and make them tell us where their lair is?"




OOC: Scotley, ixnay on that shade of blue.  Unreadable against the black background!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2011)

Vrashek cracks his knuckles. "Capturing a society member sounds like a solid plan."


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Scotley said:


> "There are a lot of veiled society types on the streets. We could try and capture one and try and make them tell us where their lair is?"





Rhun said:


> Vrashek cracks his knuckles. "Capturing a society member sounds like a solid plan."



Questor observes, "I'm not so sure that I agree with that plan.  I mean, look, if there's some particlar Veiled chap that you have a problem with, then sure we can jump him and teach him a lesson.  But if you're talking about purposely assaulting some random Veiled Society dude _just because_ he's affiliated with the Veiled Society, then it seems to me that this will draw undue attention to our group and ensure that we stake out one of the highest spots on their crap list.  Assuming that they will wind up as our arch nemesis sooner or later anyway, do we really want to tip our hand this early?  Or is there a chance that we could preserve some anonymity while we inflict some truly devastating and grievous blows against them for awhile?  That way, by the time they figure out who we are, they'll be too weak to do anything about it."  Questor then sinks a finger in his right ear up to the second knuckle, twists it vigorously, pulls it out, and inspects his 'discovery.'  "Just my thoughts.  Take them for what they're worth."


OOC:  Scotley, your move from the darker blue to just blue did help somewhat, but I think my application of the periwinkle shade suits you better.
 j/k


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the Veiled Society known an an Evil organization?
If yes, nobody says the captive has to be released again...


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the Veiled Society known an an Evil organization?
> If yes, nobody says the captive has to be released again...




OOC: Your characters know all of the following - The Veiled Society

NOTE: Edited for content.

The Veiled Society is a Mafia-like organization.   Any major crime committed within the Grandy Duchy is likely linked back to the Society in some way. 

Joining the Veiled Society 
You must be Traladaran
You must take an oath of silence (breaking this oath results in other Society members hunting you down)
Once you join, you can't leave

Upon Joining
15% of all personal loot must be given over to the Society. 
The Society protects its own, but secrecy is more important than individual members.
If a member is caught committing a crime, the Society will intimidate, beat, or kill those who can testify against the member.  

Organization of the Veiled Society
At the head of the Veiled Society is Anton Radu. The Radu family comprises the next tier of leadership. Below those are the Radu family retainers.  Street-level thugs are at the bottom of the chain. 
The Society maintains a clandestine network of spies and informants.  Many do not even know they are working for the Society.

Enemies of the Veiled Society
The Government of Karameikos, particularly the 3rd Guard Battalion (rumoured to be the Queen's Own Guard, and an intelligence gathering unit) 
The Kingdom of Thieves, a group of highly trained and flamboyant criminals
The Iron Ring, a criminal organization rivalling the Veiled Society









*OOC:*


To answer WD's question, I would say that they are considered an "evil" organization.

I should also point out that a criminal organization as large as the Veiled Society is going to be prone to leaks.  There should be more than one way to get the information you seek.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor quietly mutters, "Do any of you know how to make contact with the Iron Ring?  They may already have the information that we seek, so we might be able to get it from them in exchange for some value or service, or valuable service, like, say, casting spells?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"Questor, did you just really suggested that we don't attack one evil organization because of fear of their reaction and instead making a deal with another criminal group?" Adam asks the halfling.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Well, I, um," Questor is obviously taken aback by Adam's accusation, "No, no, not really.  What I suggested was that we find out more about the strength and capabilities of the first organization before we provoke an attack from them, and about the second organization, I simply suggested that we might try to turn one evil organization against another evil organization, thereby saving us at least some small amount of work in the future."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"To let one hydra head bites another? That sounds more like it. As long as we use them and are careful to not be corrupted by our dealings." Adam seems to be swayed by Questor's explanation.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2011)

"You propose a dangerous game. I'd favor a more direct approach as I've suggested, but if the rest of you would prefer to try and play the evil organizations off against each I'll support you."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2011)

Vrashek shrugs. The half-orc was okay with whatever scenario his companions decided was best.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Scotley said:


> "You propose a dangerous game. I'd favor a more direct approach as I've suggested, but if the rest of you would prefer to try and play the evil organizations off against each I'll support you."



"Here's the problem with the direct, 'neck-chopping' approach -- we don't know how extensive the 'tentacles' of the Veiled Society may be, so once we start a real war with them, we won't be able to trust anyone in Specularum, and we may need to arrange a base well outside of the city for our own safety.  The direct approach will instantly mark all of us as enemies of the Veiled Society, so they will have a big advantage over us in that they KNOW who we are, and we are left guessing just who they may be.  That would be _most_ uncomfortable."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

Astra scowls. "I'd as soon lead the Veiled Society a merry chase and avoid them altogether if we could," she says. "Lets start with Barbossa's room. We'll search it, track him and his map down, and be off. Let the Veiled Society gnash their teeth in frustration."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 8, 2011)

"I'd be inclined to avoid the veilled society as well. I may get back into business at some point, and working in this city is difficult if they choose to make trouble for you." Cassi said.


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


It looks as though finding Barbarossa's abode will be the next step.  To do this will require some skill checks, notably History and Streetwise.

When you make your check, if you are trying to avoid the Veiled Society, please note HOW you are doing that.  It may or may not affect the DC.

Also, if you come up with a creative way to use another skill, please do so.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmm... Cassi is one of the two good Historians in the group, but cloak and dagger work is... not... her strength; no one is trained in streetwise





Cassi tries to track down Barbarossa's abode using her skills as a researcher. She tries her hand at a subtle disguise, in changing her hairstyle and clothing to match a native of the city rather than her native Republic of Darokin, and if she runs into leads she thinks may run into Veiled Society interests, she tries to ask her questions one person removed.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, having no useful skills himself for this challenge, stands ready to "Aid Another" as requested. (Requestored?)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2011)

Geirgrim is content to let others find the Captain's house. He focuses his efforts more on spotting and avoiding members of the veiled society. He turns his keen hunter's senses to looking for telltale signs that someone is not right--people loitering, more heavily armed or armored than seems appropriate for their profession or simply 'going through the motions' of an activity while really watching. 

He tries to apply what he knows of nature as well-birds being startled, cats or dogs behaving strangely, trampled grass or bent branches suggesting someone is lurking in a hedge, etc.

OOC: I have a 3 for streetwise and might lend a hand with a lucky roll.


----------



## JustKim (Jul 11, 2011)

Nafije accompanied Geirgrim around town, but maintained a respectful distance to give him room to work discretely.

While she did, she talked to people. Her beloved parrot was an excellent icebreaker for conversations that seemed to be about nothing, but obtusely worked out the possibilities as they existed in her own mind. She didn't ever mention Barbarossa- she didn't need to. A man could keep his name secret forever, but not his nature. Barbarossa was a gambler, a drinker, a social and colorful character. Nafije was certain he would leave a trail, and like an arcane equation she would crack it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2011)

Vrashek attempts to assist Nafije in her efforts, but his gruff half-orcish presence isn't all that much of a benefit.

*Streetwise +4 is a bit better than Vrashek's history +3*


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2011)

*ON THE TRAIL OF RORY BARBAROSSA*
Our heroes search the grand city of Specularum for clues as to the whereabouts and activities of one Rory Barbarossa, creator of the journal that sent them on this quest in the first place.



drothgery said:


> Cassi tries to track down Barbarossa's abode using her skills as a researcher. She tries her hand at a subtle disguise, in changing her hairstyle and clothing to match a native of the city rather than her native Republic of Darokin, and if she runs into leads she thinks may run into Veiled Society interests, she tries to ask her questions one person removed.




Cassi successfully disguises herself as a native of Specularum and no one with whom she interacts seems the wiser.  Cassi's research seems to indicate that the Veiled Society is quite territorial and may have staked out a part of Specularum as a sort of "base of operations" within the city.  Cassi seems to think this is likely to be in the seaward districts somewhere.









*OOC:*


One success!









Scotley said:


> Geirgrim is content to let others find the Captain's house. He focuses his efforts more on spotting and avoiding members of the veiled society. He turns his keen hunter's senses to looking for telltale signs that someone is not right--people loitering, more heavily armed or armored than seems appropriate for their profession or simply 'going through the motions' of an activity while really watching.
> 
> He tries to apply what he knows of nature as well-birds being startled, cats or dogs behaving strangely, trampled grass or bent branches suggesting someone is lurking in a hedge, etc.




As the heroes go about investigating Barbarossa's whereabouts, Geirgrim notices peasants, merchants, and even soldiers watching them, perhaps a little too intently.  This happens wherever the heroes go throughout Specularum.  After a while, Geirgrim sees a sort of pattern in whom is watching the heroes.  With this, Geirgrim thinks he can help the others avoid being spied upon, at least somewhat.









*OOC:*


Two successes!









JustKim said:


> Nafije accompanied Geirgrim around town, but maintained a respectful distance to give him room to work discretely.
> 
> While she did, she talked to people. Her beloved parrot was an excellent icebreaker for conversations that seemed to be about nothing, but obtusely worked out the possibilities as they existed in her own mind. She didn't ever mention Barbarossa- she didn't need to. A man could keep his name secret forever, but not his nature. Barbarossa was a gambler, a drinker, a social and colorful character. Nafije was certain he would leave a trail, and like an arcane equation she would crack it.




Nafije is easily able to mingle with people at various levels of Specularum's social strata.  She finds that the parrot is not all _that_ unusual, but is still a fine talking point when a conversation hits a wall.  Nafije learns that sailors who are keen on gambling often find themselves at one of three casinos: the Unfettereed Lady, the Winsome Walrus, and the Swan King's Larder.  Many of the older patrons frequent the Larder in particular.

Through the course of her investigations, Nafije learns that a local leader within the Veiled Society, a man named Vas-Hathoth, sent out feelers to find an old sailor in particular, one who had been to the Isle of Dread and had lived to tell about it.  Rumors are that Vas-Hathoth is looking to sail to the Isle of Dread himself and wants maps and navigation aids (and perhaps even a navigator) for the journey.









*OOC:*


Three successes!









Rhun said:


> Vrashek attempts to assist Nafije in her efforts, but his gruff half-orcish presence isn't all that much of a benefit.




Vrashek manages to upset some fragile and snooty merchants who were just about to provide Nafije with a better idea where the Veiled Society might be headquartered.  The merchants tell Nafije and Vrashek that it wouldn't surprise them _at all_ if word got back to the Society that adventurers were asking annoying questions.









*OOC:*


Three successes, one failure!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> Vrashek manages to upset some fragile and snooty merchants who were just about to provide Nafije with a better idea where the Veiled Society might be headquartered.  The merchants tell Nafije and Vrashek that it wouldn't surprise them _at all_ if word got back to the Society that adventurers were asking annoying questions.




Vrashek hangs his head in shame as they leave from speaking with the merchants. "My apologies, Nafije. Perhaps I should leave such things to the experts.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"That was my thought as well, Vrashek.  Care to have a seat here next to me while we wait for the others to do the heavy lifting?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going a bit off script skillswise, so let me know if this is an issue. But the timing is perfect.








Insight said:


> Vrashek manages to upset some fragile and snooty merchants who were just about to provide Nafije with a better idea where the Veiled Society might be headquartered.  The merchants tell Nafije and Vrashek that it wouldn't surprise them _at all_ if word got back to the Society that adventurers were asking annoying questions.



From the shadows in the back of group, where he had gone unnoticed, the handsome Skaros can suddenly be _felt_, looming even at this distance as the merchants speak their "suspicions". *Oh, shall the Society hear this? And just how likely will they be to welcome the news that yonder merchants were collaborators with said adventurers, only letting their association known in a weak attempt to protect themselves. The Society punishes those that try to protect themselves as much as those that act against them. It would be... unfortunate.* As he words echo in their low tone, the warlock retreats back to the shadows, a glimmer of flame in his eyes as he fades away.







*OOC:*


Use Intimidate + Wrathful Aspect: 33


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"What he said... but naturally, we take care of our ... informants. They will kill you, we would help you. Which side will you choose?" Adam tries to be the bright part to Skaros' dark.

[sblock=OOC]
tried a bit 'good cop' to Skaros' 'Bad cop'. Maybe the check was just enough...

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2011)

*ON THE TRAIL OF RORY BARBAROSSA*








*OOC:*


The skill challenge continues...









stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm going a bit off script skillswise, so let me know if this is an issue. But the timing is perfect.
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> Adam of Brightcastle
> 
> "What he said... but naturally, we take care of our ... informants. They will kill you, we would help you. Which side will you choose?" Adam tries to be the bright part to Skaros' dark.




The merchants look at Skaros, barely at Adam, and move back from the warlock.  "We... we mean you no harm, great and powerful one!" they say, scurrying into the ratnest shops from whence they came.  Adam and Skaros have a feeling that those merchants won't be informing _anyone_ for a long while.









*OOC:*


Four successes, one failure!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> "That was my thought as well, Vrashek.  Care to have a seat here next to me while we wait for the others to do the heavy lifting?"




Vrashek shrugs and takes a seat. "Why not?"


----------



## JustKim (Jul 13, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek hangs his head in shame as they leave from speaking with the merchants. "My apologies, Nafije. Perhaps I should leave such things to the experts.



*"Don't worry, Vrashek,"* Nafije said pleasantly. *"Experience is the best teacher."*

When more of the group came together, Nafije relayed what she had learned, and emphasized a couple of things in particular. *"The Swan King's Larder appeals to the sensibilities of older patrons. I think perhaps it was there that Mr. Barbarosa did his gambling, and where the Veiled Society has cast its net."*

*"This man Vas-Hathoth seems to be at the center of the Veiled Society's interest in the Isle of Dread. That note that Astra found in the tunnels, it was signed by a Vas. And the bookseller, Mr. Boloum, told me that he had sold a map of the Isle to someone. Though his discretion prevented him from saying whom, it wouldn't surprise me that Vas-Hathoth has it in his collection."*

Nafije pulled thoughtfully at her lip, and Goldie nodded amiably along to the sound of her voice, as though they were in agreement.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Excellent work, Nafije!  I can only hope that we eventually face a challenge that permits me to show my worth to the group as well as you have done.  And may I not snooze or even blink at the crucial moment!"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2011)

"If that's so," Cassi said, "then we should be able to trace things back a bit farther. Perhaps I can find something in the records of The Swan King's Larder's patrons." She said, maintaining her 'disguise' as she researched.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2011)

Though Astra is far from the glades and trees of her home, the city provides ample cover and shadows for one who knows how to use such things. People speak freely when they believe they are alone. That day Astra was barely seen or heard as she hoped to catch unwary mouths in the act of spilling important information. The Veiled Society was on the move, and surely that couldn't escape the wagging of tongues. And more, the tale of Barbarossa had been circulating again, and anyone who had ever wondered about the Isle as they stared out over the sea was talking about it.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2011)

Geirgrim follows Astra moving down the opposites sides of the streets and alleys in case she gets into trouble, but he is a lumbering hulk compared to her graceful form.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor headed down the streets of Specularum near Astra, but out in front of her a bit.  When he spied a likely looking prospect, ie. a shady-looking sort, then Questor, emboldened by the knowledge that he had well-armed and fierce friends lurking out of sight nearby, approaches the ruffian and plies him/her for any information about the Veiled Society, the Isle of Dread, or the mysterious map.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

*ON THE TRAIL OF RORY BARBAROSSA*
The picture starts to become a bit clearer... or maybe not!


JustKim said:


> *"Don't worry, Vrashek,"* Nafije said pleasantly. *"Experience is the best teacher."*
> 
> When more of the group came together, Nafije relayed what she had learned, and emphasized a couple of things in particular. *"The Swan King's Larder appeals to the sensibilities of older patrons. I think perhaps it was there that Mr. Barbarosa did his gambling, and where the Veiled Society has cast its net."*
> 
> ...




The heroes, now gathered that the Swan King's Larger, a somewhat upscale bar and casino on Specularum's waterfront "Ruby Palisade" district, find the patrons and staff of the Swan King's Larder amicable and not too terribly suspicious.  Staff welcomes the heroes to spend coin on games of chance and serve free drinks to those who play.  

While this is all well and good, there is still work to be done!


drothgery said:


> "If that's so," Cassi said, "then we should be able to trace things back a bit farther. Perhaps I can find something in the records of The Swan King's Larder's patrons." She said, maintaining her 'disguise' as she researched.




Cassi has no trouble convincing some bean counters to take a break and finds said records.  It appears that all of the business at the Swan King's Larder is handled in cash and coin.  There are no records that Cassi can find to show exactly who has been here.  And yet... Cassi knows from prior conversations that Rory Barbarossa owed _someone_ a great deal of money from gambling debts.  He must have owed it to a private individual.  An owner of the Swan King perhaps... or a very wealthy regular...









*OOC:*


Five successes, one failure!









Shayuri said:


> Though Astra is far from the glades and trees of her home, the city provides ample cover and shadows for one who knows how to use such things. People speak freely when they believe they are alone. That day Astra was barely seen or heard as she hoped to catch unwary mouths in the act of spilling important information. The Veiled Society was on the move, and surely that couldn't escape the wagging of tongues. And more, the tale of Barbarossa had been circulating again, and anyone who had ever wondered about the Isle as they stared out over the sea was talking about it.






Scotley said:


> Geirgrim follows Astra moving down the opposites sides of the streets and alleys in case she gets into trouble, but he is a lumbering hulk compared to her graceful form.












*OOC:*


Unfortunately, failing the aid another actually gives Astra's check a -2 penalty.  Luckily, it doesn't make her check a failure.







Astra and Geirgrim wander the waterfront streets outside the Swan King's Larder, hoping to eavesdrop on something useful, catch someone doing something interesting, and mostly stay out of trouble.  The pair are able to avoid some fairly obvious thugs walking in  large groups, seemingly patrolling the streets around the casino, and are not caught where they shouldn't be.

Just as Astra and Geirgrim are about to head back inside the casino, Astra notices an old sailor, still dressed in his naval costume, playing with a red and green parrot.  "Oh, yes, Mr. Feathers.  We'll find a new home for you, all right!"  The bird squawks loudly in response.









*OOC:*


Six successes, one failure.









Leif said:


> Questor headed down the streets of Specularum near Astra, but out in front of her a bit.  When he spied a likely looking prospect, ie. a shady-looking sort, then Questor, emboldened by the knowledge that he had well-armed and fierce friends lurking out of sight nearby, approaches the ruffian and plies him/her for any information about the Veiled Society, the Isle of Dread, or the mysterious map.












*OOC:*


Since Leif was really nonspecific about what Questor was doing, I'm going to make it fit the description above for Astra and Geirgrim.







Astra and Geirgrim give the old salt strange looks and are about to be on their way when a familiar halfling rushes forward.  Questor, recognizing the name "Mr. Feathers" from the stories of Rory Barbarossa, throws several parrot-related inquiries towards the old sailor.  It turns out that the old sailor, named Billy Bong, was once a member of Captain Roundbottom's crew and knew Rory Barbarossa once upon a time.  It seems that old Barbarossa's debts caught up with him and he had to surrender to the Veiled Society.  They took him somewhere, but Billy doesn't know exactly where.  Barbarossa asked Billy to take care of Mr. Feathers, which he's been doing.  Honestly, though, Billy doesn't much care for birds and he's been trying to find someone else to take the parrot.









*OOC:*


Seven successes, one failure.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Well, Billy, uh, Mr. Bong, if you're sure you wouldn't miss him, I'd take ol' Mr. Feathers off your hands!  I've been wishing for a friend my own size, in fact!  And while you're telling me what he eats and how to best take care of him, if you could remember anything else Captain Barbarosa said about what tricks he knows, what he can say, or anything else, I'd sure like to hear it.  In fact, to be safe, you'd better just tell me anything you can remember the good Captain Barbarosa saying _at all!_"


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Well, Billy, uh, Mr. Bong, if you're sure you wouldn't miss him, I'd take ol' Mr. Feathers off your hands!  I've been wishing for a friend my own size, in fact!  And while you're telling me what he eats and how to best take care of him, if you could remember anything else Captain Barbarosa said about what tricks he knows, what he can say, or anything else, I'd sure like to hear it.  In fact, to be safe, you'd better just tell me anything you can remember the good Captain Barbarosa saying _at all!_"




"Oi, I ain't much fer rememberin' stuff," Billy Bong replies.  He scratches his mangy head and looks at Mr. Feathers.  "Blikey!  This bird 'ere 's gotta be pushin' 40 or 50 years old!  I dinna think birds lasted that long!"

Mr. Feathers squawks loudly.  

"Oh, yeah, your ole master, right, Barbarossa.  Y'know, I never did figger him for the gamblin' type.  I mean, we was one to play cards, sure.  He almost always won, too.  I wonder how 'e got inna so much debt.  'S beyond me!  Anyway, him and this bird go way back, to before we traveled to the Isle of Dread!"

At that, Billy Bong looks around cautiously, darting his head to and fro.  "I shouldna said nuthin!" he whispers.  "Those Veiled Society folk are all over!  Their boss is on and on about the Isle now.  Dunno why."

Billy turns the corner.  He looks this way and that.  "They'll as soon put a knife in yer back as look at ya!"  He takes a few more steps and then looks at Questor, Astra, and Geirgrim.  "If ya really wants to know about this here bird and ole Rory, we'd better go somewhere safe.  Follow me."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2011)

Geirgrim nods and follows. "Where is Rory's place anyway? There might be some things for the bird there."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2011)

Vrashek follows.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> Billy turns the corner.  He looks this way and that.  "They'll as soon put a knife in yer back as look at ya!"  He takes a few more steps and then looks at Questor, Astra, and Geirgrim.  "If ya really wants to know about this here bird and ole Rory, we'd better go somewhere safe.  Follow me."



Questor follows along, close behind Billy.  "Nice birdy, preeety birdy," he says trying to reach out and stroke the bird's plumage.


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek follows.












*OOC:*


OK this is getting a little confusing.  I have Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor together, now with Billy and Mr. Feathers.  Then, I have Vrashek and Nafije together (Leif kinda muddled things by doing stuff with both groups).  I suppose Skaros and Adam are with Vrashek and Nafije.  Cassi is inside the casino.  Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> (Leif kinda muddled things by doing stuff with both groups).











*OOC:*


  You simply MUST be totally mistaken!  I would NEVER do such a thing! Never!  Questor can't help it if he's not subject to the same laws of physics as the other characters!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I probably should have clarified better but yes, Vrashek is with Nafije.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaros keeps an eye on the proceedings in the shadows.







*OOC:*


Fine w/ me. Let me know when we should make more checks (its unclear right now).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

Astra nods. "Quickly, but quietly...we need to get off the streets. The bird is a beacon of color and noise. They won't miss it, or us, if we're still here. I'll scout ahead and make sure the way is safe."

She nods at Billy. "Just tell me which way to go."


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor moves to an optimum position to prod Billy along and/or shush Mr. Feathers whichever is most desired.  Let's get moving then, shall we, Billy?  Just point Astra there," Questor indicates helpfully,  "in the right direction and follow her, please.  After you, sir, and your little bird, too!"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me, though pretty much unless Cassi's with the group or out asking questions, she's likely to be somewhere quiet.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2011)

*AT THE CRESTED GULL (Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor)*
Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor follow Billy Bong and Mr. Feathers to a secretive-looking tavern.  Above the door is a weathered sign that says "THE CRESTED GULL".  When the heroes are inside, they find it a fairly musty, weather-beaten, and dillapidated place.  Billy ushers the heroes to an empty table (of which there are many).

"All right.  'Ere's what I knows about ole Rory and wot happened wit' him.  You see, this rotten-headed Vas-somethin'-er-other wot runs the Veiled Society is real keen on findin' the Isle o' Dread. I cannot fathom why 'e would be interested in such a forsaken place!  But, it is what it is, and 'e wants wot 'e wants."

When Billy realizes that the heroes might be understandably concerned about mentioning the Veiled Society and its leader in such a manner, the old salt presents a broad, somewhat toothless smile.  "Ya dinna need to worry 'bout that Veiled Society stuff in 'ere.  They've ne'er had a foothold in here and never will, mark me words."

"Anyways, so those Veiled Society folk got in their heads that ole Rory knows how to get to the Isle o' Dread.  Which, of course, 'e does!  But ole Rory's memory ain't what it used to be.  Whose is?  But Barbarossa drew 'imself a map, though in a queer sorta way.  'E somehow drew it on the _inside_ of a clay jar or urn or something.  When Rory wouldn't give up the location of this map, those Veiled Society folk got all up in arms and decided to take Rory captive."

Mr. Feathers looks at Billy Bong and sqwauks loudly.

"So, what's yer interest in all this?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

"We happened upon a journal that appears to be Rory's record of his experiences on the Isle of Dread. Curious, we started to inquire about him and ran afoul of the Veiled Society. We already have reason to dislike them from past dealings. Seeing a chance to thwart their plans for Rory and the Isle appealed to us. Thus, we hope to effect a rescue before he gives up the location of the urn."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor just nods, "Well said, my friend, well said."

[sblock=Scotley]MediumTurquoise is QUESTOR'S color and I'm not giving it up!  Geigrim's is DarkSlateBlue [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ahem. As the first PC post in this game thread clearly shows, MediumTurquoise is Cassi's color.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ahem. As the first PC post in this game thread clearly shows, MediumTurquoise is Cassi's color.



[sblock=FINE! ]
Ok, then, Questor just won't say anything else, I guess! Hmpf![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

Vrashek jabs an elbow at Questor. "Quiet you." he whispers.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor says not a word but stands on his tip-toes and bites Vrashek on his bony, rough elbow.


----------



## Insight (Aug 5, 2011)

*AT THE CRESTED GULL (Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor)*


Scotley said:


> "We happened upon a journal that appears to be Rory's record of his experiences on the Isle of Dread. Curious, we started to inquire about him and ran afoul of the Veiled Society. We already have reason to dislike them from past dealings. Seeing a chance to thwart their plans for Rory and the Isle appealed to us. Thus, we hope to effect a rescue before he gives up the location of the urn."




Billy Bong scratches his patchy gray beard.  "Aye, as I said, them Veiled Society folk were hard after ole Rory.  As fer rescuin' Barbarossa, I dunno.  They probably got 'im holed up in that villa.  'Tis located atop the mountain wot overlooks the Duke's palace.  Ain't that fancy?  Wouldna suprise me if ya found Barbarossa there."

Billy looks at Mr. Feathers.  "Seems to me that Rory told me once that his bird here was pretty smart.  He could take messages to folk.  Retrieve messages from folk.  I wonder..."  The old sailor's voice trails off.  "You reckon this here bird could find ole Rory?  Naw, it ain't that smart!"

Mr. Feathers squawks loudly in response to this last statement.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2011)

"If the bird has a special affinity for its master, I have no doubt that it might be able to find Barbarossa..."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2011)

Insight said:


> *AT THE CRESTED GULL (Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor)*
> Billy Bong scratches his patchy gray beard.  "Aye, as I said, them Veiled Society folk were hard after ole Rory.  As fer rescuin' Barbarossa, I dunno.  They probably got 'im holed up in that villa.  'Tis located atop the mountain wot overlooks the Duke's palace.  Ain't that fancy?  Wouldna suprise me if ya found Barbarossa there."
> Billy looks at Mr. Feathers.  "Seems to me that Rory told me once that his bird here was pretty smart.  He could take messages to folk.  Retrieve messages from folk.  I wonder..."  The old sailor's voice trails off.  "You reckon this here bird could find ole Rory?  Naw, it ain't that smart!"
> Mr. Feathers squawks loudly in response to this last statement.





Rhun said:


> "If the bird has a special affinity for its master, I have no doubt that it might be able to find Barbarossa..."



Questor adds, "Not only that, but Mr. Feathers may have been trusted with some key words that will be needed, like command words, directions, hiding places for keys, and what not.  That may be dreaming a bit, but one never knows...."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2011)

Back away from the new feather friend, Skaros wonders Where  did the others go?







*OOC:*


Are we still in the challenge, or party splitting again?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor just nods, "Well said, my friend, well said."
> 
> [sblock=Scotley]MediumTurquoise is QUESTOR'S color and I'm not giving it up!  Geigrim's is DarkSlateBlue [/sblock]






drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ahem. As the first PC post in this game thread clearly shows, MediumTurquoise is Cassi's color.




OOC: Sorry gang, dark slate blue was vetoed as too dark. Will try plain blue.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

"What say you Mr. Feathers? Can you find your master?" Geirgrim shakes his head, this latest mystery must be getting to him. "Let's find the others and have a look at Billy's Villa."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry gang, dark slate blue was vetoed as too dark. Will try plain blue.



OOC: That's dark as well. What about RoyalBlue?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

stonegod said:


> OOC: That's dark as well. What about RoyalBlue?




OOC: Fixed above. Better?


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Back away from the new feather friend, Skaros wonders Where  did the others go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have succeeded in the skill challenge (and see below).

The group has to decide what to do next (again, see below).


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Which below am I looking at (below my post, or below your post (which is this post now)?


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2011)

*AT THE CRESTED GULL (Astra, Geirgrim, and Questor)*




Scotley said:


> "What say you Mr. Feathers? Can you find your master?" Geirgrim shakes his head, this latest mystery must be getting to him. "Let's find the others and have a look at Billy's Villa."





Mr. Feathers starts to squawk wildly and flaps his wings.  He takes off into the air and out the nearest window.

Billy Bong stares at the adventurers.  "Don't lookit me.  'Tis a queer bird!"

Outside, the adventurers can see that Mr. Feathers is circling the general area of the Crested Gull.  He lands atop a fishmonger's shop across from the tavern.

No one in the vicinity seems to be paying any attention to the parrot.









*OOC:*


Thus ends the current skill challenge.  The heroes have SUCCEEDED!

You now have the following options.  You can pursue any or all of them, as you wish, but keep in mind that there may be a time component working against you.  As soon as the Veiled Society has what they want from Barboarossa, they will likely kill the old sailor.

1.  Follow Mr. Feathers to wherever Rory Barbarossa is being held (assuming the bird can really do this).

2.  Find and search Barbarossa's apartment.

3.  Wander the docks in a drunken stupor.

While I would prefer that the characters stay together, I cannot enforce this, so do whatever you want.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2011)

Astra folds her arms skeptically, and smiles an enigmatic elf smile.

"I'd say it's unlikely...but parrots are very intelligent for birds. And we've little to lose by looking."

She glances at the others. "Shall we?"


----------



## JustKim (Aug 8, 2011)

Nafije caught up with the others at the Crested Gull, right on cue to attest to the bond between parrot and master. *"I'm most curious to see what Mr. Feathers has to show us,"* she said. Nafije couldn't help but smile again at the bird's name. Goldie, on her arm, was most curious in the other bird and never willingly let Mr. Feathers out of sight. But Goldie was a good bird, and stayed with Nafije despite the wizard's slow pace alongside her comrades.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2011)

Cassi followed Nafije when she left, putting her papers away and rubbing her eyes in frustration. She'd been pouring over her notes and ever document she could find for what seemed like days, but they finally had a lead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam stays with the others to be better able to protect them.

[sblock=OOC]
all together now, right?

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"See?  Mr. Feathers is already showing us the right way to go!"  Questor is just thrilled at the prospect of following a bird.  A bit odd, wouldn't you say? *shrug*

OOC:  Now trying SeaGreen for Questor's speech.  Any objections?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2011)

Skaros follows (the bird).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2011)

Vrashek follows as well. "It isn't as though Questor and I haven't done a lot of things crazier than following a bird."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Everything I ever did before I met Vrashek was horribly sane and boring, but just look at me now MWAHH HA HA!!"


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2011)

*FOLLOWING MR. FEATHERS (Everyone)*
Mr. Feathers, seeing everyone congregate below Tubman's Fishmongering, squawks wildly and flaps his multicolored wings.  This behavior gets the attention of a few longshoremen, merchants, and various vagrants, but mostly gets the attention of our heroes.

The parrot flies off, prompting the heroes to give chase.  Mr. Feathers flies low to the ground, perhaps 10 - 15 ft in the air.  He soars over street signs, eaves, shale roofs, and chimneys.  Periodically, Mr. Feathers lands atop some sort of ledge or perch and waits for the heroes to catch up.

This continues for some time, perhaps 20 minutes, until Mr. Feathers is perched atop a guard shack at the gate to some ostentatious estate overlooking the Duke's complex.

Mr. Feathers squawks wildly and awaits the heroes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2011)

Vrashek pulls up short. "Perhaps we should wait for cover of dark..."


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Now's no time to get skittish on me, Vrashek!  Come on!  Forward into the Maw of Death!  And may hemorrhoids take the hindmost!"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2011)

Skaros looks up at the bird. If we can convince the bird to go to Barbarossa by itself, I can use my arts to find where it has gone. Then we follow as the arrow.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"My suspicion is that it will take no convincing to get the bird to do just that.  In fact, my gut feeling is that Mr. Feathers belongs to Barbarossa specifically.  Don't ask me why I feel that way, though...."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2011)

Geirgrim runs his fingers through his hair and gawks at the gate house a moment. "Needless to say, going in there will be a serious crime. Quite a risk to take for a wild goose chase, but I don't have anything better to offer."


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Scotley said:


> Geirgrim runs his fingers through his hair and gawks at the gate house a moment. "Needless to say, going in there will be a serious crime. Quite a risk to take for a wild goose chase, but I don't have anything better to offer."



"Parrot chase you mean," says Questor, "I don't know how you ever managed to mistake Mr. Feathers for a chicken."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2011)

"I'm all for infiltrating the stronghold of the Veiled Society," says Vrashek. "But again, I'd prefer to wait for cover of darkness." The half-orc turns his gaze upon the estate, trying to determine any methods of access into the place without going through the front gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2011)

"I agree," Astra says of Vrashsek. "It won't be overly long, and we can scout the grounds outside while we wait. There may be spots less guarded than others for example."


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor chimes in again, "Hey, we have some limited experience with the sewers and other tunnels beneath the city.  Maybe we could find a subterranean route into the place.  That might give us a little more of the element of surprise...."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"They are an evil rogue and assassin guild, right? I would bet that the tunnels under their base a really good known to them, trapped and regularly trafficked. There will also no less activity at night than is on day. Such people are usually even more active at night." Adam says.

[sblock=OOC]


[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Agreed! An infiltration timed to begin about 8 o'clock in the morning will probably stand a better than average chance of finding those who sat up all night finally beginning to surrender to slumber, while still being early enough to catch most occupants still in their dressing gowns!"  Blushing, Questor hastens to add, "You do suppose they _wear_ dressing gowns, don't you?  Oh, my, I think I would be quite unprepared to pop into a nest of venomous _naked_ assassins!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle



> Oh, my, I think I would be quite unprepared to pop into a nest of venomous _naked_ assassins!




"Whatever duty demands, Questor, whatever duty demands." Adam says.

[sblock=OOC]


[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, the consensus is that some of you will "scout the grounds" and then everyone waits for nightfall or morning to infiltrate the compound?

Who comprises this scouting party?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

Vrashek volunteers for being part of the scouting party.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2011)

Having no 'scout' skills trained save perception, Cassi would rather not be part of the scout team.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2011)

"Sneaking about is not my strength, but I have a keen eye. I'll go if you'll have me."


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"I can offer little except the potent nature of my arcane powers, but if there is a small spot left vacant of the team, I will gladly join.  I would not blame you for declining my offer, though."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2011)

Skaros rubs his head in exasperation. Once again we separate ourselves into separate groups? Is there not a law against that? Send our mage's feathery friend; it can report back without drawing attention. He turns to Mister Feathers. This is the one we need to find Barbossa. If it can fly there without us, I can get us there as I have mentioned.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"There is much wisdom in your words, Skaros, which we all should heed well."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2011)

Geirgrim nods his agreement with the plan.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2011)

"I believe that should work." Cassi says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2011)

Adam nods at the wisdom of the words.


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND (Everyone)*



stonegod said:


> Skaros rubs his head in exasperation. Once again we separate ourselves into separate groups? Is there not a law against that? Send our mage's feathery friend; it can report back without drawing attention. He turns to Mister Feathers. This is the one we need to find Barbossa. If it can fly there without us, I can get us there as I have mentioned.




Mr. Feathers seems to stare at Skaros for a moment and then takes to wing.  The parrot flies around in a few circles in the skies above the Veiled Society compound.  It soars on thermals and stiff seaward winds and then takes a nose-dive towards the heart of the compound.

The parrot disappears into the second-story window of a large building at the center of the complex.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2011)

"Take note of that window," says Vrashek.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"I note it well!  G flat, I believe...."


----------



## JustKim (Aug 23, 2011)

Nafije listened unhappily to everyone agree that she should send her familiar into danger. Her hand rose up to shield Goldie from expectant looks, but all the while the parrot's gaze was riveted on Mr. Feathers. *"Alone? But.."* She sighed. *"Alright. It's time to be brave, Goldie."*

She pointed her arm to direct her familiar, and both watched as Mr. Feathers disappeared into a window. *"Let's start there,"* she said, and with an innate understanding Goldie flew. Goldie flew swiftly. The parrot didn't need a lot of convincing to fly off and investigate that rugged, mysterious boy parrot.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2011)

Geirgrim stands mute awaiting the report of Nafije's familiar. He examines the Veiled Society compound for possible weaknesses in the defenses as they wait.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor busies himself with carefully counting and just as carefully committing to memory which floor the window is on that Mr. Feathers flew to, and how many windows back that one is, counting from each direction, and estimating how far in yards/feet from each corner it is located.  Once he is certain that he can locate that room from inside the building, says, "Ok, very well, I think I have as good a fix on the position of the room he flew into as is possible from this vantage.  I am eager to test it, though...."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Geirgrim stands mute awaiting the report of Nafije's familiar. He examines the Veiled Society compound for possible weaknesses in the defenses as they wait.



Adam does the same, uneasy to have to wait for the familiar's report.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2011)

"I admit," Astra murmurs to Nafije, "I envy your bond with that bird. I might train a falcon or hawk to fly or even attack at my command, but I will never know its mind, nor speak to it without words.


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND (Everyone)*



JustKim said:


> Nafije listened unhappily to everyone agree that she should send her familiar into danger. Her hand rose up to shield Goldie from expectant looks, but all the while the parrot's gaze was riveted on Mr. Feathers. *"Alone? But.."* She sighed. *"Alright. It's time to be brave, Goldie."*
> 
> She pointed her arm to direct her familiar, and both watched as Mr. Feathers disappeared into a window. *"Let's start there,"* she said, and with an innate understanding Goldie flew. Goldie flew swiftly. The parrot didn't need a lot of convincing to fly off and investigate that rugged, mysterious boy parrot.




[sblock=Nafije]Through Goldie's vision, Nafije sees...

Buildings with green roofs, buildings with red roofs... A CAT!

Buildings with brown roofs... A MOUSE!  Swoop down.  Goldie remembers her mission.  Flies towards building.

Second-story window.  Enters.  Lands on windowsill.  Mr. Feathers perched on brown stick nearby.  

Humans and half-orcs sitting in chairs.  Pointing at Mr. Feathers and talking amongst themselves.  Now pointing at Goldie.  More laughs.

Mr. Feathers cocks his head at Goldie.

_Gold one.  Bring your friends.  These silly humans will be quite drunk soon enough._[/sblock]


----------



## JustKim (Sep 1, 2011)

*"Thank you,"* Nafije said warmly. *"Goldie is a good bird. I'm grateful to have her."*

For a while Nafije was quiet and distant as she perceived the world through her familiar's senses. The illusion of flying made her sway a bit unsteadily, and Goldie's distractions certainly didn't help. But finally she had what she sought, and recalled Goldie to her arm in the safest way she knew how, instantaneously and in a colorful bloom of feathers.

*"Mr. Feathers is so intelligent,"* she marveled. Then she shook the thought from her head, and remembered the important part. *"There are guards in the room, but they're becoming very drunk. If we can get in through the window, they oughtn't give us trouble."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

"My warcat is a great jumper and climber, but not very subtle..." Adam says.

[sblock=OOC]
+20 on Athletics.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

"How many guards?" Astra asked. "Do they have their weapons at hand? I should be able to get in unheard, but it's wise to prepare for the worst."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 2, 2011)

"And I do not have an 'instant ladder' ritual, unfortunately." Cassi adds.








*OOC:*


I'll be unavailable until Tuesday. NPC Cassi if necessary.


----------



## JustKim (Sep 3, 2011)

Nafije answered Astra's questions to the best of her ability, based on what Goldie had seen.









*OOC:*


I'm guessing that Nafije knows the answers, but I personally do not.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2011)

"A group of drunken guards might be our best hope for freeing the Captain. I say we gamble on an assault. All this skulking around and hiding from the Veiled Society galls me."


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije answered Astra's questions to the best of her ability, based on what Goldie had seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Based on a VERY cursory view of the courtyard (and no information about what population exists inside the buildings the parrot passed over), Nafije guesses that there are less than a dozen people wandering around in the courtyard and four guards inside the room where Goldie found Mr. Feathers.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2011)

"I could climb to the window."


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Can I ride up on your back?  Maybe I can even help you grip the wall?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2011)

"Perhaps taking a rope would be better than taking a Halfling. No offense Questor."


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Why _everyone_ knows that halflings are _much_ more useful than sorry old ropes!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

Adam of Brightcastle

Adam looks a bit perplexed as he thinks about uses for halflings insted of ropes... binding, hanging someone???

[sblock=OOC]
Here will be a quick sheet soon.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Why _everyone_ knows that halflings are _much_ more useful than sorry old ropes!"



"In this case, though, unless you've got a handy levitation spell I don't know about, I think I'd rather have a rope." Cassi said. _This is just the kind of thing I try and keep the kids from trying..._


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "Perhaps taking a rope would be better than taking a Halfling. No offense Questor."




"Indeed. If we wait until it is dark, and the guards are good and soused, I can climb to the window unseen and tie the rope for the rest of you to follow."


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor becomes a little bit sullen and sulks a bit.  "Ropes more useful than Halflings!  Whoever heard of such nonsense?!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2011)

"Hmm," Astra hmmms. "Would a distraction be useful? Perhaps we're better off if they remain completely ignorant of our approach though." She shades her eyes and looks over towards the sun to gauge how long they have before it sets.

"Let us hope they don't run out of ale."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2011)

"The Society is already on us like a halfling on a sheep. If we can get in and out without being seen, I believe that would be our best bet."


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Rhun said:


> "The Society is already on us like a halfling on a sheep. If we can get in and out without being seen, I believe that would be our best bet."



Questor mutters, "I resemble, uh, resent that remark, sorta.  Baaaaa."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor mutters, "I resemble, uh, resent that remark, sorta.  Baaaaa."




Vrashek chuckles, and claps his small companion on the back.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2011)

Geirgrim struggles to stifle his own laughter lest the nearby guards become curious. "I'd not say that ropes are more useful than halflings in general, but certainly in this situation."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2011)

"We wait a bit then, for the time of shadows to fall..."


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  You _are_ keeping _this_ game going, aren't you, Insight?  Am I still welcome in this thread?


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You _are_ keeping _this_ game going, aren't you, Insight?  Am I still welcome in this thread?












*OOC:*


Yes.  I plan to continue the games I am _running_, and as far as I know, I'm still running this game.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2011)

*THE WAITING GAME*
Our heroes wait at the Veiled Society compound until dark...

The activity inside the complex waxes and wanes as the sun goes down.  Our heroes use vantage points in the short trees surrounding the compound to note six total buildings, four of which are occupied at any one time.  Between six and twelve people are milling about in the courtyard space at any given time.  The security of this place seems pretty lax.

Just after dusk, Mr. Feathers flies out of the compound and lands on a tree near the southern wall.  The parrot flaps his wings and nods at Goldie.









*OOC:*


Feel free to ask any surveillance-related questions.  The game will move ahead to nightfall once the players are ready.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2011)

Feeling a little strange asking questions of a bird, Geirgrim forges ahead. "So have they been drinking all afternoon?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Feeling a little strange asking questions of a bird, Geirgrim forges ahead. "So have they been drinking all afternoon?"




Mr. Feathers cocks his head at Geirgrim.  He pauses a moment and then flaps his left wing three times and squawks.  The parrot then turns to Goldie and Nafije.  He winks at Goldie.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> Mr. Feathers cocks his head at Geirgrim.  He pauses a moment and then flaps his left wing three times and squawks.  The parrot then turns to Goldie and Nafije.  He winks at Goldie.



"So what did _that_ mean, Geirgrim?  He's had 3 drinks so far, or maybe the left armpit gesture means he's stinking drunk?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

"Ask him if there is a place where no men are," Astra urges. "That will be a place we can try to enter from."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2011)

Vrashek remains quiet, ready to move into the compound as soon as his companions are ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2011)

Adam looks as ready as he can be.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2011)

"It means they are dead...drunk. They just don't know it yet. Yes, a place where no one is watching would be good to enter."


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Very well, who here can tell us where such a place may be found?"  Questor looks all around to see whether any such place is immediately apparent to him.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND*
The group surveys the dusk landscape surrounding the Veiled Society complex.  There are several buildings on the complex perimeter and a few buildings in the interior.  Traffic inside the complex is mainly from one two-story building at the center (this is the same building where Goldie followed Mr. Feathers) to one of three perimeter buildings to the west side of the complex.  The eastern side of the complex seems to be fairly devoid of foot traffic.  That side of the complex is lit with lanterns, just as is the rest of the complex.

Mr. Feathers flies to a taller tree overlooking the eastern side of the Veiled Society complex.









*OOC:*


If you are going to enter the complex, please describe how you propose to do this and roll any relevant skill checks.  Among these is almost certainly going to be Stealth, but other skills could come into play, depending on how you want to handle this.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2011)

Vrashek enters the compound, using any available cover to avoid detection. He picks his way along to the wall underneath the window that Goldie had indicated, and takes a moment to pause and listen.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Now that the infiltration has begun in earnest, Questor is almost beside himself.  He whispers, What's he doing now?  Are we going out there next?  What if they hear him?  Do we have to do it this way?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2011)

Astra goes to the eastern side of the complex and slips into one of the spaces between buildings, where she's not easily seen from the street or inside. There she proceeds to scale the building, using windowsill and doorframe and other handholds to quickly and quietly ascend to the roof...where she peeks over the side to make sure she's not blundering into a nest of the enemy.

Assuming the coast is clear she goes over the side and hunkers low while she readies her bow. From this vantage, she thinks, she can cover her companions and keep an eye on the guards.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2011)

Skaros did not hide. He belonged here. The confidence of it exuded from him. He did not approach anyone, and only takes when needed, but he walked like it was his second home... or tried to.







*OOC:*


Bluff: 23


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2011)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam, mounted on his celestial warcat, rides in behind Skaros. In full armor, sitting on an impressive best, no one should dare to question his right to be there.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor will hang close to Vrashek and do what he does.

[sblock=Come ON, People!]
Shouldn't we take up a collection so that Insight can sign up for some hockey lessons?  I mean, he's been hinting about it for AWHILE now...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still waiting on actions from two players, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and [MENTION=5478]JustKim[/MENTION] (the latter who hasn't posted to this thread in a month).  If they haven't posted by Friday, we wll move forward without them.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2011)

(bump!)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hey gang, I apologize for my extended absence. I'm back and ready to play if you'll have me. I believe I'm finally over the worst of the demands of work. The company I run has grown by more than 50% over the last 8 weeks and we were just certified at the highest level rating the state gives to its contractors this week. All that took a huge amount of work, but now I should be able to settle into a more regular routine and maybe stop working around the clock.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2011)

Lacking the bravado or Skaros and Adam as well as the stealth of Vrashek and Astra, Geirgrim falls back on simple muscle and his keen eyes. He relies on the distraction Adam and Skaros are likely to create and hopes he'll see trouble before it sees him.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND*
Vrashek leads Astra and Questor, using stealth and traveling the outskirts of buildings in the complex.


Rhun said:


> Vrashek enters the compound, using any available cover to avoid detection. He picks his way along to the wall underneath the window that Goldie had indicated, and takes a moment to pause and listen.





Shayuri said:


> Astra goes to the eastern side of the complex and slips into one of the spaces between buildings, where she's not easily seen from the street or inside. There she proceeds to scale the building, using windowsill and doorframe and other handholds to quickly and quietly ascend to the roof...where she peeks over the side to make sure she's not blundering into a nest of the enemy.
> 
> Assuming the coast is clear she goes over the side and hunkers low while she readies her bow. From this vantage, she thinks, she can cover her companions and keep an eye on the guards.





Leif said:


> Questor will hang close to Vrashek and do what he does.











*OOC:*


We will need at least a Stealth check from Questor and either an Athletics or Perception check (if you want).  If the Stealth check is a failure, I will need to change the text below somewhat.






Our three heroes manage to skirt past any guards and make it to the target building without raising an alert.  They pass half a dozen half-awake guards, who pay the adventurers no mind.  Vrashek, Astra, and Questor arrive at the door to the building.  They know that the birds went to the window on the second floor.  The adventurers will either need to enter the building or scale to the window.

MEANWHILE

On the other side of the complex, Skaros, Adam, and Geirgrim enter and make strides towards the target building.



stonegod said:


> Skaros did not hide. He belonged here. The confidence of it exuded from him. He did not approach anyone, and only takes when needed, but he walked like it was his second home... or tried to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Walking Dad said:


> Adam, mounted on his celestial warcat, rides in behind Skaros. In full armor, sitting on an impressive best, no one should dare to question his right to be there.





Scotley said:


> Lacking the bravado or Skaros and Adam as well as the stealth of Vrashek and Astra, Geirgrim falls back on simple muscle and his keen eyes. He relies on the distraction Adam and Skaros are likely to create and hopes he'll see trouble before it sees him.




Skaros strides purposefully and confidently into the compound.  He finds little resistance.  One guard, a slack-jawed, one-eyed vagrant-looking fellow barely holding a shortsword, mumbles an incoherent question to the warlock, but does not try to stop Skaros.  The guard is taken aback by Adam and his lunging warcat and runs into an adjacent building.  Geirgrim is easily able to sneak in behind Adam and Skaros.

EVERYONE

All of our heroes are now assembled at the target building near the center of the Veiled Society complex.  It is entirely possible that Skaros' and Adam's actions _may_ have raised an alarm, but thus far, the adventurers see nothing to indicate an impending reaction to their infiltration.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Stealth [Thievery] Check = 1d20+3(Dex)+2(Racial) = 16

Questor blushes as he treads on a small twig that snaps, and hopes no one notices what sounds to him like a herd of Halfling Elephants.  







*OOC:*


Little Bitty Elephants!


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> Stealth [Thievery] Check = 1d20+3(Des)+2(Racial) =












*OOC:*


Crisis averted!  No changes to foregoing text needed.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Crisis averted!  No changes to foregoing text needed.











*OOC:*


Whew!  I thought I might be missing something, but I went with what I had that seemed most appropriate.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2011)

Vrashek looks around, to see if anyone is watching them. It wouldn't do to begin climbing the wall if there were guards watching; they'd obviously look out of place.

*I'm away from my resources. Which skill absorbed climbing?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Intuitively sensing Vrashek's quandary, Questor whispers helpfully, "If anyone asks what you're doing, just tell them that your getting our ball that got stuck up there."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2011)

Geirgrim bounces his odd looking spear on his palm a couple of times getting the balance and grip just so. "Let's do this before more trouble arrives."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2011)

Skaros nods at the comment and clasps his hands together. Mumbling softly, smoke begins to gather from where his hands touch. When he separates them, a fiendishly shaped smokey wisp forms between them. Skaros mutters in some dark tongue, then waves the creature away. It is soon gone.







*OOC:*


Summon Lesser Planar Ally to find our bird friend (who was last seen where we believe Barbosa to be). It should return and tell me how to get there from here.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2011)

Vrashek nods at his small companion, spits into the palms of his hands, and begins to climb up to the window above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


How big is the window? Could a large creature squeeze through it?


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Skaros nods at the comment and clasps his hands together. Mumbling softly, smoke begins to gather from where his hands touch. When he separates them, a fiendishly shaped smokey wisp forms between them. Skaros mutters in some dark tongue, then waves the creature away. It is soon gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The vague bird-like form returns to Skaros and squawks to the warlock in the same dark tongue.  Skaros gets the sense that Mr. Feathers is on the second floor of the building next to him.  It should be accessible via the large window above or by going inside and ascending the stairs.  Mr. Feathers is about 15ft away from the spot where Skaros stands.


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How big is the window? Could a large creature squeeze through it?












*OOC:*


Not really.  Your mount would not be able to get through that window, or the door for that matter.  If you break through the wall, then maybe.


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND*
Vrashek scales the side of the central building and makes it to the window without issue.



Rhun said:


> Vrashek nods at his small companion, spits into the palms of his hands, and begins to climb up to the window above.




As he does this, the rest of the heroes stand around and watch out for anyone taking an interest in their activities.

Some of the heroes hear murmurs coming from the far west side of the complex.  At this point, it's impossible to tell what this is all about - it could be nothing!

[sblock=Vrashek]Through the window, Vrashek sees Mr. Feathers standing on a book shelf.  The parrot looks right at Vrashek, but doesn't make any noise.  Inside the room are four guards, all apparently asleep.  There are two doors in this room.  One, directly across from the window, is a normal wooden door.  The other door is much heavier, iron bound, and to the right of the window.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not really.  Your mount would not be able to get through that window, or the door for that matter.  If you break through the wall, then maybe.











*OOC:*


Sure? I was sure a large creature can squeeze to an opening that a medium creature can normally move through...
I understand the window, but if my tiger cannot any anything through doors the whole character concept is pretty xxxed for Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sure? I was sure a large creature can squeeze to an opening that a medium creature can normally move through...
> I understand the window, but if my tiger cannot any anything through doors the whole character concept is pretty xxxed for Dungeons & Dragons.












*OOC:*


Tigers don't usually go indoors.  Not through regular doors intended for human-sized beings.  Certainly not with your character riding the tiger.  If you somehow convince the tiger to go inside, the tiger will be in _very_ cramped quarters.  I just don't see this being viable.

We can discuss this more in the OOC thread, if you wish.

I've had a change of heart on this issue.  Please see the OOC thread for your options.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Betting that the murmuring is _not_ nothing, Questor decides that it is time for a diversion.  "Look over there," calls Questor, not overly loudly, but where it can probably be overheard without too much difficulty.  He points to a portion of the compound that is hopefully at least 90 degrees removed from where Vrashek is engaged in scaling his wall.  "I would have sworn that I saw an elf come almost flying over that wall.  Keep watching, maybe he'll do it again."


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> Betting that the murmuring is _not_ nothing, Questor decides that it is time for a diversion.  "Look over there," calls Questor, not overly loudly, but where it can probably be overheard without too much difficulty.  He points to a portion of the compound that is hopefully at least 90 degrees removed from where Vrashek is engaged in scaling his wall.  "I would have sworn that I saw an elf come almost flying over that wall.  Keep watching, maybe he'll do it again."




The murmuring stops dead.  For a moment.  Then, the sound of footsteps and murmuring getting further and further away.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor whispers to his friends nearby, "Let's get out of here quickly now.  There's no telling how long we have until they come back, but I'm willing to bet that it won't be long.  And when they come back they are going to be _p_i_s_s_e_d!_"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2011)

Astra frowns and looks up. "All right. I'll go help Vrashek, just in case there's resistance inside. The rest of you back off and get out of sight. Stay close enough to hear if we yell for help though. I'd rather not get trapped in there when the guards return."

She starts scaling the building as well...

(OOC - Since we're not in combat, can I just take 10 for a result of 20? Is that enough to climb this wall?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam gives a silent command to his celestial battle tiger. The magnificent beast jumps up, uses it's claws to hold temporarily near the window and gives it's rider the chance to enter. As Adam nods a 'thank you', it disappears in a cloud of golden light motes.

[sblock=OOC]
the cat has +20 for jumps and climbs. I will take 10, if possible. If not, use the roll below. Description above assumes success.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor looks around and sees [at least] himself, Skaros, and Geirgrim standing at the foot of the tower.  "Ok, what about us?  Where are we supposed to go?"  He looks around for anyplace to hide near the base of the tower, preferably from whence we can see the entrance.

[sblock]
That all of us?  With us having some drop-outs lately, I'm not too sure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2011)

Geirgrim looks for a suitable hiding spot and grumbles something about a zoo under his breath.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2011)

Vrashek looks down at Astra as she begins to climb, and holds a finger to his lips to indicate silence. Then he carefully crawls over the window sill and into the room.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Astra frowns and looks up. "All right. I'll go help Vrashek, just in case there's resistance inside. The rest of you back off and get out of sight. Stay close enough to hear if we yell for help though. I'd rather not get trapped in there when the guards return."
> 
> She starts scaling the building as well...
> 
> (OOC - Since we're not in combat, can I just take 10 for a result of 20? Is that enough to climb this wall?)












*OOC:*


Yes, Athletics 20 is sufficient to climb the exterior wall.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

*AT THE VEILED SOCIETY COMPOUND*
Our heroes, collected at the central building, prepare to enter by any means necessary.



Leif said:


> Questor whispers to his friends nearby, "Let's get out of here quickly now.  There's no telling how long we have until they come back, but I'm willing to bet that it won't be long.  And when they come back they are going to be _p_i_s_s_e_d!_"





Shayuri said:


> Astra frowns and looks up. "All right. I'll go help Vrashek, just in case there's resistance inside. The rest of you back off and get out of sight. Stay close enough to hear if we yell for help though. I'd rather not get trapped in there when the guards return."
> 
> She starts scaling the building as well...





Rhun said:


> Vrashek looks down at Astra as she begins to climb, and holds a finger to his lips to indicate silence. Then he carefully crawls over the window sill and into the room.












*OOC:*


I will need a Stealth check from Astra as she scales the building.









Walking Dad said:


> Adam gives a silent command to his celestial battle tiger. The magnificent beast jumps up, uses it's claws to hold temporarily near the window and gives it's rider the chance to enter. As Adam nods a 'thank you', it disappears in a cloud of golden light motes.












*OOC:*


I will also need a Stealth check from Adam.









Leif said:


> Questor looks around and sees [at least] himself, Skaros, and Geirgrim standing at the foot of the tower.  "Ok, what about us?  Where are we supposed to go?"  He looks around for anyplace to hide near the base of the tower, preferably from whence we can see the entrance.





Scotley said:


> Geirgrim looks for a suitable hiding spot and grumbles something about a zoo under his breath.












*OOC:*


stonegod has not posted anything since 10/24, so I am going to assume Skaros is still at the base of the building with Geirgrim and Questor.















*OOC:*


The Situation at Present:
Geigrim, Questor, and Skaros are at the ground floor, outside, and Geirgrim and Questor are attempting to hide.  Questor has a Stealth check of 8 and Geirgrim still needs to roll a Stealth check.  I assume that Skaros is trying to stay out of sight.

Adam, Astra, and Vrashek are inside the aforementioned room on the second floor.  To see if their entrance wakes the sleeping guards, the three will need Stealth checks.  Vrashek has a Stealth check of 14.  The other two checks are pending.







[sblock=Adam, Astra, and Vrashek]You see Mr. Feathers standing on a book shelf.  Inside the room are four guards, all apparently asleep.  There are two doors in this room.  One, directly across from the window, is a normal wooden door.  The other door is much heavier, iron bound, and to the right of the window.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2011)

Geirgrim Steal Check


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2011)

Geirgrim Stealth Check


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2011)

Adam stealth check.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2011)

Skaros keeps a low profile, knowing climbing was not his strength.

Stealth 14


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2011)

Astra tries to be sneaky climbing up the wall too.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=Adam, Astra, and DM]Vrashek motions to his eye, and then the sleeping guards, indicating that either Adam or Astra should watch them. Then the half-orc moves across the room to examine the heavy, iron-bound door.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

*INSIDE THE ROOM UPSTAIRS*



Walking Dad said:


> Adam stealth check.




Unfortunately, Adam's clumsiness wakes the sleeping guards.









*OOC:*


Adam, Astra, and Vrashek need to roll for initiative.







*OUTSIDE & DOWNSTAIRS*
Geigrim, Questor, and Skaros are in hiding.  So far, they see no evidence that anyone is closing in on the central building.  Perhaps the ruse was enough to confuse the existing guards!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

Adam initiative.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guys, I am still waiting on Initiative checks for Astra and Vrashek.  If I do not see any rolls by this weekend, I will roll them myself.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2011)

Astra grimaces and her hand drops to her quiver to bring an arrow to nock!


----------



## Insight (Nov 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Initiative Check for Vrashek.


----------



## Insight (Nov 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


*Initiative Order*
Vrashek [27]
Adam [24]
4 Guards [20]
Astra [18]







*The Situation*
Vrashek, Astra, and Adam are against the exterior wall of a small 10x15 room.  There won't be a map at this time because none of the characters have much room to maneuver.  On the flip side, moving around in this tight space will NOT provoke opportunity attacks.

There are two doors in this room - one opposite the window and one to the right of the window (as you enter via the window).  The door to the right is stout and iron-bound.  A heavy lock is located beneath the handle.  There is a "slide-window" set center near the top of the door.

The parrot, Mr. Feathers, still sits on a bookshelf near the window.

Of note: One of the guards (#3) has a bell, probably to alert the other guards in the area.









*OOC:*


Waiting on Vrashek's action.  If no action is posted by 11/30, Vrashek will be NPC'ed for this turn.  WD, feel free to post actions and rolls for Adam.  Shayuri, please wait for the guards to act before posting actions and rolls.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2011)

Geirgrim grins from his hiding place, pleased at how smoothly things are going...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2011)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam prepares quickly for for battle and invokes his deities power to keep one of the guards occupied as he strikes him.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: activate defender aura
move: move to guard 3 (if not needed, activate shield of discipline)
standard: Valiant Strike vs Guard 3 (attack roll assumes gurad 3 is the only adjacent enemy)
Free: Holy Smite vs Guard 3 (5 radiant damage, and dazed, if VS hit)

(if I have to draw shield and weapon, I will do it instead of the listed minor and move action)

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2011)

With a blur of lightning-quick motion, Vrashek sends a barrage of shuriken streaking toward the eyes of the four guards in the room.











*OOC:*


_Blinding Barrage_ daily power vrs all guards. 

Standard Action, Close Blast 3
Target: Each enemy in blast you can see
Attack: Dexterity vrs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Dex Mod damage, and targets blinded until end of next turn
Miss: Half damage, targets not blinded.


----------



## Insight (Dec 10, 2011)

*UPSTAIRS*



Rhun said:


> With a blur of lightning-quick motion, Vrashek sends a barrage of shuriken streaking toward the eyes of the four guards in the room.




Before anyone else can act, Vrashek's shurikens fly all over the room.  The first guard catches a metal shard in the throat, sending the fat man stumbling against the far door.  He slides to the floor in a bloody mess.  The second guard, who had nearly drawn his sword, caught a pair of shuriken, one in the forehead and one in the sword-arm.  He also fell to the floor in a fairly ignoble manner.  The third and fourth guards caught multiple shurikens in their un-armored and ample midsections, dropping them summarily in their tracks.

No enemies remain and none of them was able to raise an alarm.

Mr. Feathers squawks and lifts a wing, pointing in the direction of the iron-bound door.









*OOC:*


Combat was over quick -- they were all minions!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam quickly looks at the others what to do next. This 'stealth' missions are not exactly his expertise.

[sblock=OOC]

may I withdraw the use holy smite last round? Would hate to waste my encounter on a minion who had fallen anyway.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2011)

Vrashek raises an eyebrow, impressed by his own handiwork. He quickly moves among the bodies, collecting his shuriken, and performing a quick search for any valuables. Then, the half-orc moves back to join his companions and investigate the iron-bound door.

*OOC: 27 to check the door for traps, 22 to pick the lock*


----------



## Insight (Dec 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> may I withdraw the use holy smite last round? Would hate to waste my encounter on a minion who had fallen anyway.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Sure.  You don't have to commit to anything you didn't have to actually use.  The minions were all dead before you (or anyone else) acted.


----------



## Insight (Dec 15, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek raises an eyebrow, impressed by his own handiwork. He quickly moves among the bodies, collecting his shuriken, and performing a quick search for any valuables. Then, the half-orc moves back to join his companions and investigate the iron-bound door.
> 
> *OOC: 27 to check the door for traps, 22 to pick the lock*




There is a shuffling behind the door.  Someone is moving.  They do not say a word.

The lock appears to be somewhat pedestrian in nature.  Vrashek has no trouble unlatching it.  Before Vrashek proceeds, however, he spots some sort of catch within the lock.  Perhaps this is more complex than he first thought.









*OOC:*


Make another Thievery check to bypass whatever this is.  And/or another Perception to determine what it is.  Or you can just open the door.  Your call.


----------



## Insight (Dec 15, 2011)

*DOWNSTAIRS*
Geigrim, Questor, and Skaros each hear stirring beyond (inside) the first-floor entrance to this building.  They do not see any guards coming in their direction (externally, obviously!)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2011)

Vrashek tries to identify the second catch before working to bypass it. But regardless of what it is, the rogue knows it will need to be removed, one way or another.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2011)

Geirgrim readies his weapon for a ranged attack should a guard exit the building.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor likewise readies his at-will _Chaos Bolt_ power and prepares his magic dagger to serve as the conduit for the magical energy of the attack.

[sblock=Questor's Character Sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Alignment:  Good

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt |When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
*Wild Magic* 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1 square and 
knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll natural 1, must Push each 
creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5) until next 
extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] thunder dam and shift 1 sq before 
or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start 
of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver _Circlet_ (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a 
surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not 
too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved
to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and 
pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin 
looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after 
pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 24, 2011)

Skaros keeps watch under the window, not wanting to risk getting lost in the building.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Astra puts an arrow to nock and draws it, only the slight creaking of sinew tightening made noise. She aimed the arrow at head height, directly at the door that Vrashek is tinkering with.


----------



## Insight (Dec 31, 2011)

*INSIDE THE ROOM UPSTAIRS*
While Vrashek tinkers with the door, Astra readies her bow.  Adam looks on.

Vrashek identifies a small poison dart trap within the door handle.  Opening the door without un-doing the catch would have subjected Vrashek or some other victim to what seems a particularly nasty poison.  

"Who... who's there?" a haggard voice comes muffled through the heavy door.

Mr. Feathers flaps his wings excitedly and squawks quite a bit.

*OUTSIDE & DOWNSTAIRS*
The door to the building OPENS and a guard pokes his head out!









*OOC:*


Geirgrim, Questor, and Skaros - Go ahead and take a surprise round - one action - and then we will move on to the combat proper.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 -- Surprise round*

Questor extends his dagger toward the figure still in the doorway, firing a bolt of jagged chaos energy through it at him.  After striking the figure, the bolt rebounds and ....

[sblock=OOC]Questor Fires his Chaos Bolt at the presumed opponent emerging from the door through his magic dagger, attack is Cha vs. Will.  Questor rolled an even number on the die for his attack (18), which permits a secondary attack but since the primary target is the only opponent visible, as far as I know, the secondary attack will just consist of the chaos bolt rebounding from the primary target upward harmlessly.  If there is a secondary target visible, I ask that I be allowed to retcon this and roll the secondary attack?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Questor's Character Sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Alignment:  Good

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt |When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
*Wild Magic* 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1 square and 
knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll natural 1, must Push each 
creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5) until next 
extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] thunder dam and shift 1 sq before 
or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start 
of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver _Circlet_ (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a 
surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not 
too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved
to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and 
pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin 
looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after 
pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 1, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]Questor Fires his Chaos Bolt at the presumed opponent emerging from the door through his magic dagger, attack is Cha vs. Will.  Questor rolled an even number on the die for his attack (18), which permits a secondary attack but since the primary target is the only opponent visible, as far as I know, the secondary attack will just consist of the chaos bolt rebounding from the primary target upward harmlessly.  If there is a secondary target visible, I ask that I be allowed to retcon this and roll the secondary attack?
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


It will depend on the initiative count.  More bad guys will emerge from the doorway on their initiative.  Once everyone has rolled theirs, I will put together the combat round with the initiative count.

Just realized that I gave you a surprise round.  You can choose to use a different attack power during the surprise round and use the above for the first round of combat proper, if you want.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2012)

Skaros draws his dagger in his off hand. It bursts into flame. 







*OOC:*


Minor: Draw. Init: 18


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2012)

The winged spear fairly leaps from Geirgrim's hand and flies at the first guard to step from the tower. Spirits can be seen exploding from the Tratnyr and trying to pin the guard to the spot.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2012)

"Get the door open," Astra urges softly. "From the bird's response, this is the man we're looking for."

A streak of wilderness paranoia keeps her bow at ready though...too many creatures hunted by imitating prey.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2012)

Vrashek continues working cautiously on the door.










*OOC:*


Do you need any more rolls?


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek continues working cautiously on the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


No.  You can open the door now, if you wish.


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2012)

*OUTSIDE & DOWNSTAIRS*
As the lone guard pokes his head out...



Scotley said:


> The winged spear fairly leaps from Geirgrim's hand and flies at the first guard to step from the tower. Spirits can be seen exploding from the Tratnyr and trying to pin the guard to the spot.




The Tratnyr pierces the surprised guard's abdomen and into the door beyond, pinning the now-dying guard to the door.









*OOC:*


Guard is dead.  Initative will now start.

18: Skaros
16: Geirgrim
11: Guards
7: Questor







[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] is up


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

Vrashek pulls the heavy door open with one hand, dagger in the other. The half-orc wasn't going to take chances...


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2012)

A blade of pure darkness, yet burning with strong heat, forms in Skaros' other hand as he approaches the open door.







*OOC:*


Minor to form pact weapon. Move to side of door (allowing others to get to door or to get through) and ready attack against first enemy that gets w/in reach: Soul Eater: AC 29, 22 fire dmg (if there is an enemy there now, use that roll).


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2012)

*UPSTAIRS*


Rhun said:


> Vrashek pulls the heavy door open with one hand, dagger in the other. The half-orc wasn't going to take chances...




The door opens...

... to reveal a dark cell, with no windows, only the light from beyond the threshold behind Vrashek to illuminate in the slightest way what lies before him.

"Och, are ye daft?" a voice calls out from within what darkness remains.  "These old eyes are not so keen anymore.  Open a door more slowly next time, Veiled Society vermin!"

A balding, short human in dirty leathers steps tentatively into the dim illumination.  The man has an unkempt beard, several visible knife wounds on his face and arms, a wound from what appears to be a noose around his neck, and several dark tattoos on his forearms and chest.

"Hold on," he says.  "If you're Veiled Society, then I'm a dragon's uncle!"

A squawk from behind Vrashek pierces the room.

"MR. FEATHERS!" the man exclaims and he steps forward, reaching out arms towards the bird.

For his part, Mr. Feathers flaps his wings excitedly and continues to squawk.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


ALL -

By virtue of freeing Rory Barbarossa from his cell, you have completed the quest, "Finding Barbarossa", and have each earned *1,000xp*.  Please update your characters when possible.

You have now picked up the minor quest, "Escaping the Compound".  Details to follow in short order.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"Captain Barbarossa, I presume? We should leave this compound as fast as possible. Can you move? No questions please, we can talk once we are in safety." Adam explains, trying to judge the Captain's weight.

[sblock=OOC]

If he is wounded, would Adam be able to carry him? What about climbing piggybacked?

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

Vrashek grins fiercely, and offers a slight bow to the captain. "We're here to rescue you, my friend. And if that sticks a bone in the Veiled Society's craw, then all the better."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2012)

Geirgrim advances and takes up his weapon again, looking for any other guards.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor walks all around Rory Barbarosa, curious as to just what it is about this dude that makes him worth all the fuss.  Oh, and as an afterthought, Questor is helping to keep a lookout for approaching danger, too.

[sblock=Questor's Character Sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Alignment:  Good

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt |When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
*Wild Magic* 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1 square and 
knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll natural 1, must Push each 
creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5) until next 
extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] thunder dam and shift 1 sq before 
or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start 
of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver _Circlet_ (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a 
surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not 
too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved
to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and 
pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin 
looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after 
pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2012)

Astra lowers her bow and nods at Barbossa. "Captain," she greets tersely. Then she looks back the way they came and keeps her arrow on the string.

"We can lower a rope from here and head back down, as long as the others haven't attracted attention," she posits...and goes to take a peek out the window to see what conditions on the ground are like.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2012)

Leif said:


> Questor walks all around Rory Barbarosa, curious as to just what it is about this dude that makes him worth all the fuss.  Oh, and as an afterthought, Questor is helping to keep a lookout for approaching danger, too.












*OOC:*


That's going to be very hard to do from downstairs 

Please state your action in the combat, since Questor is next.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2012)

*OUTSIDE & DOWNSTAIRS*
The battle commences.









*OOC:*


*Initiative Order*
18: Skaros
16: Geirgrim
11: Guards
7: Questor









stonegod said:


> A blade of pure darkness, yet burning with strong heat, forms in Skaros' other hand as he approaches the open door











*OOC:*


This will be a readied action, then, when a guard appears within range.








Scotley said:


> Geirgrim advances and takes up his weapon again, looking for any other guards.











*OOC:*


Geirgrim takes a move action to move adjacent to the door and holds his standard action.







There is a *WHISTLE* blown from within the building!

Three guards emerge from inside the building.  The warlock's well-timed fire blast fells one of them before they can even get acclimated.








*OOC:*


Skaros' readied action goes off, killing Guard #1 (Minion).






One guard engages Geirgrim, who is next to the door.  He swings his poleaxe and misses.  The other guard charges Skaros and strikes a blow with his dagger.








*OOC:*


Guard #2 is in melee with Geirgrim and Guard #3 is in melee with Skaros.  The warlock takes 8 damage from the dagger.















*OOC:*


[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Geirgrim has a held standard action.  [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Questor ends the round.  Please post your actions.


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2012)

*UPSTAIRS*
RORY BARBAROSSA, a short man in his 60s, balding, malnourished, unkempt, in tattered clothing, steps forward into the light.  "Aye, yer not any Veiled Society," he says.

Mr. Feathers flies over to perch on Barbarossa's bent arm.  

"Now where have you been, Mr. Feathers?  I bet you have some stories to tell."

The bird squawks.  "Treasure on the island!  Treasure on the island!"

"What's that, you say?" the old seafarer asks.

"The map!"  The bird squawks again.

Barbarossa brushes his three-week growth of salt and pepper beard.  "Aw, yeah.  That ol' thing."



Rhun said:


> Vrashek grins fiercely, and offers a slight bow to the captain. "We're here to rescue you, my friend. And if that sticks a bone in the Veiled Society's craw, then all the better."






Shayuri said:


> Astra lowers her bow and nods at Barbossa. "Captain," she greets tersely. Then she looks back the way they came and keeps her arrow on the string.
> 
> "We can lower a rope from here and head back down, as long as the others haven't attracted attention," she posits...and goes to take a peek out the window to see what conditions on the ground are like.












*OOC:*


At the moment, Astra sees not much going on out there.  Geirgrim moves next to the door, but moves out of Astra's line of sight.







Barbarossa casts a sidelong glance at Astra.  "Unfortunately, me lass, I'm in no shape fer climbin' anything."



Walking Dad said:


> "Captain Barbarossa, I presume? We should leave this compound as fast as possible. Can you move? No questions please, we can talk once we are in safety." Adam explains, trying to judge the Captain's weight.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]If he is wounded, would Adam be able to carry him? What about climbing piggybacked?[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Adam could carry Barbarossa, if necessary.  He thinks that climbing back down the way you came will be made more difficult if you have to carry the old sailor, though.







A *WHISTLE* blows from downstairs!  There is a shuffle of feet down there, possibly out the front door!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Geirgrim lashes out with his Tratnyr at the guard before him. As the weapon hits a spirit raptor can be seen in the air before the guard's face slashing with claws to drive him back. 

OOC: Target must end his turn two squares from where he started or take 2 (str mod) damage.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

[sblock=Insight]Sorry for my confusion earlier!  I guess I somehow assumed incorrectly that only one guard ever appeared and we entered the tower to rejoin the others.  Or maybe I'm just frikkin stupid?[/sblock]
When the whistle is sounded and the three additional guards exit, Questor having just fired his Chaos bolt at the only enemy he could see at the time, directs the rebounding chaos bolt at the poleaxe-weilding guard as his -- [sblock=secondary attack] (Cha vs. Will, for 1d6 phychic damage and if I roll an even number for the secondary attack, then I get another rebound, _ad infinitum_, until an odd number is rolled or I run out of enemies.)[/sblock]
The above is a continuation of Questor's last action.  For his new action this round, he fires a new chaos bolt (at-will power) at the dagger-weilding guard. [Cha vs. Will, 1d10 + Cha mod dam, and secondary attack if roll even number for primary att, but odd number rolled so no secondary att.] The second chaos bolt slams full into the dagger-weilding guard and inflicts 6 hp psychic damage.  And also, having rolled an even number for the first chaos bolt yet again, it rebounds off the wall toward the dagger-weilding guard!  If a 15 is a hit, dagger-weilder takes 3 hp damage more.
[sblock=summary]The first chaos bolt having hit the initial guard to appear, rebounded toward the poleaxe weilding guard, but missed him, bounced off the wall and rebounded toward the dagger-weilding guard (not sure if a 15 att will hit or not, but since the 11 shown on the d20 is odd, this is the end of the chaos bolt).  The second chaos bolt hits the dagger-weilding guard initially for 6 hp damage, and does not rebound.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Questor's Character Sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Alignment:  Good

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt |When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
*Wild Magic* 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1 square and 
knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll natural 1, must Push each 
creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5) until next 
extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] thunder dam and shift 1 sq before 
or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start 
of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver _Circlet_ (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a 
surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not 
too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved
to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and 
pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin 
looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after 
pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Insight said:


> Barbarossa casts a sidelong glance at Astra.  "Unfortunately, me lass, I'm in no shape fer climbin' anything."





"Then we do this the hard way," grunts Vrashek, daggers dancing in both hands. "Where are the stairs down? Stay behind me, and I'll see us out of this place."


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2012)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]








*OOC:*


Please make initiative checks for your characters.  I'll add them into the combat scene where appropriate.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

*OOC: Initiative Check for Vrashek*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Rolling below


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2012)

Init check of *DOOM*!


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


This completes the first combat round (see the prior page).







*OUTSIDE & DOWNSTAIRS*


Scotley said:


> Geirgrim lashes out with his Tratnyr at the guard before him. As the weapon hits a spirit raptor can be seen in the air before the guard's face slashing with claws to drive him back.



Geirgrim invokes the spirit raptor, whose talons rake the guard threatening Geirgrim.  The guard drops in a heap, gasping for breath, but soon dying.








*OOC:*


The rest of the action was moot, unfortunately, as this guard was a minion =(








Leif said:


> When the whistle is sounded and the three additional guards exit, Questor having just fired his Chaos bolt at the only enemy he could see at the time, directs the rebounding chaos bolt at the poleaxe-weilding guard as his --



The chaos bolt assails the remaining guard, the one wielding a dagger, who struck Skaros.  The guard reels from the blow, dropping first to his knees, then prone before the warlock.








*OOC:*


Another dead minion.






All the guards present defeated, perhaps our heroes can safely flee the Veiled Society compound.  But wait -- who blew that whistle?  And what may come as a result of that piercing sound?


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
Can our heroes escape the Veiled Society compound with Rory Barbarossa, the famed sea captain and navigator, in tow?









*OOC:*


*Initiative Order*
23: Astra
20: Adam
18: Skaros
17: (Unknown)
16: Geirgrim
11: Vrashek
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa
_House Rule: Ties in initiative always go to the PC_ 







Need actions from [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], and [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]

Reminder: Adam, Astra, and Vrashek are upstairs with Rory Barbarossa.  They will need to take move actions to get downstairs, however they wish to do this.


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2012)

Barbarossa looks at Vrashek.  "Ye look at the ready, me boy," he says.  "Tis wise.  I expect we'll be meeting trouble sooner rather'n later!"



Rhun said:


> "Then we do this the hard way," grunts Vrashek, daggers dancing in both hands. "Where are the stairs down? Stay behind me, and I'll see us out of this place."




"Would that I had ole Betsy with me," the old sailor replies.  "I'm of a mind to give these pieces o' filth what they got commin'."

Barbarossa, unfortunately unarmed and unarmored, watches his rescuers for a cue to move on.  Mr. Feathers lands on Barbarossa's broad shoulder and squawks.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2012)

[sblock=Inisght]


Insight said:


> The chaos bolt assails the remaining guard, the one wielding a dagger, who struck Skaros.  The guard reels from the blow, dropping first to his knees, then prone before the warlock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure who the "warlock" is you're talking about, but Questor is a Chaos Sorcerer. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Inisght]
> 
> Not sure who the "warlock" is you're talking about, but Questor is a Chaos Sorcerer.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Skaros, the one in _melee_ with the late guard, is the warlock to whom I referred.  He can't exactly drop _before_ Questor, who is several feet away [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> [sblock=Leif]Skaros, the one in _melee_ with the late guard, is the warlock to whom I referred.  He can't exactly drop _before_ Questor, who is several feet away [/sblock]



[sblock=Insight]Skaros!  Boy don't I feel dumb now.  Sorry for ever doubting you. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"Looks like they are already after us. It will be safer for the captain to use the stairs. Follow me!" Adam demands and begins his way to the staircase..

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> "Would that I had ole Betsy with me," the old sailor replies.  "I'm of a mind to give these pieces o' filth what they got commin'."
> 
> Barbarossa, unfortunately unarmed and unarmored, watches his rescuers for a cue to move on.  Mr. Feathers lands on Barbarossa's broad shoulder and squawks.





Vrashek twirls a dagger, and hands it to Barbarossa. "Its better than nothing," says the half-orc, who then hurries to follow after Adam.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2012)

Astra nods and goes with Adam to the stair way. She takes position at the top and looks down, arrow still ready at her bow. If she sees no sign of opposition, she begins to descend the stairs, placing her feet carefully to avoid making noise as she goes.


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** This begins the second round of combat ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra
20: Adam
18: Skaros ** Need Action **
17: (Unknown)
16: Geirgrim
11: Vrashek
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa







ASTRA


Shayuri said:


> Astra nods and goes with Adam to the stair way. She takes position at the top and looks down, arrow still ready at her bow. If she sees no sign of opposition, she begins to descend the stairs, placing her feet carefully to avoid making noise as she goes.




ADAM


Walking Dad said:


> "Looks like they are already after us. It will be safer for the captain to use the stairs. Follow me!" Adam demands and begins his way to the staircase.












*OOC:*


Important - Rory Barbarossa does not act until the end of the combat round.  I need to know if you are waiting for him or pressing forward, allowing him to follow behind.

If you are pressing forward, I see a move action from each of you to get to the stairs.  At that point, I need to know if you are attempting Stealth checks or not when you descend the stairs.








[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] We need actions for Skaros!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2012)

Skaros opens the door wide, waiting for the others.







*OOC:*


No targets, so get everyone together before bunching out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Adam will stay near of the captain.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Astra is pressing forward, content to allow the captain to follow, since the room behind appears secure. She does attempt stealth.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

OOC: At this point no one opposes the team on the ground level correct?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Vrashek moves quietly down the stairs. No use alerting any more Veiled Society guards to their presence.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam's skill is no match for the others, but he moves surprisingly silent for a paladin.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: At this point no one opposes the team on the ground level correct?




At THIS point, yes.  But your enemies are yet to act!


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The second round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED -
20: Adam - COMPLETED -
18: Skaros - Pending Std Action - 
17: Ogre
16: Geirgrim
11: Vrashek
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa







ASTRA


Shayuri said:


> Astra is pressing forward, content to allow the captain to follow, since the room behind appears secure. She does attempt stealth.











*OOC:*


Astra moves to the stairs and then halfway down the stairs with a Stealth check - 2 move actions.







ADAM


Walking Dad said:


> Adam's skill is no match for the others, but he moves surprisingly silent for a paladin.











*OOC:*


Adam moves to the stairs and then halfway down the stairs with a Stealth check - 2 move actions.







When Astra and Adam descend the stairs, they spot, in the room at the foot of the stairs, a large OGRE, wearing a steel pot helm and chain mail hauberk, grabbing a HALBERD, and facing the door...

There are 4 other guards in the room as well, but they do not merit the attention the ogre deserves.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]








*OOC:*


IMPORTANT - You can choose to spend action points to attack the ogre, attack the guards, or do something else.







SKAROS


stonegod said:


> Skaros opens the door wide, waiting for the others.











*OOC:*


Move action to get to the door and open it.







Skaros sees, in a large room beyond the door, a stout OGRE, wearing chain mail and wielding a halberd, facing the open door!  The warlock sees a group of guards behind the ogre, but the big lug definitely blocks Skaros' view of them!

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]








*OOC:*


Skaros can attempt an action if he wants, since he still has a standard action to use this round.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

_Gods help us if the others are far behind_, Astra thinks, but the thought isn't thick with the dread of mortality it might be. Every hunter knows that they too are hunted...you either reach some kind of peace with it, or the weight of those soft footfalls behind you will drive you mad.

Even so, the rush of adrenalin washes out distracting sounds, and colors fade save for those of the ogre. It stands out in her vision with uncanny clarity...the wartlike-knobs in its thick hide, and the tarnished grey loops of each chain link in its hauberk. 

Yes. She knew how to hurt ogres.

In that instant when time seemed to slow, the elf drew back an arrow...a slim but strong shaft of yew; tipped with elfwrought steel and fletched with black raven's feathers in honor of the mistress of death that it sought to bring...aimed for just a moment, and let fly.

The arrow flew precisely on the path chosen, striking a tiny rip in its chainmail directly over one of the few places an ogre's important organs lay fairly close to the skin. The results were, Astra judged distantly, satisfactory.

(OOC - Result of attack: Critical hit for 57 damage!)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


How far away is the ogre/dudes (i need to know if they are w/in a close blast 3 or not).


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2012)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How far away is the ogre/dudes (i need to know if they are w/in a close blast 3 or not).












*OOC:*


I really should do a map for this.  For now, assume the ogre is within 3 squares of the door where Skaros is standing and the guards are behind him, so 5 squares away (they are at the far wall).  This isn't a terribly large building.


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The second round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED (Spent Action Point) -
20: Adam - Completed Pending Action Point -
18: Skaros - Pending Std Action - 
17: Ogre
16: Geirgrim
11: Vrashek
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa







ASTRA


Shayuri said:


> _Gods help us if the others are far behind_, Astra thinks, but the thought isn't thick with the dread of mortality it might be. Every hunter knows that they too are hunted...you either reach some kind of peace with it, or the weight of those soft footfalls behind you will drive you mad.
> 
> Even so, the rush of adrenalin washes out distracting sounds, and colors fade save for those of the ogre. It stands out in her vision with uncanny clarity...the wartlike-knobs in its thick hide, and the tarnished grey loops of each chain link in its hauberk.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Astra has spent her action point and used Sure Shot and crit the Ogre for 57 damage.







[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - Need to know if Adam is going to spend an action point or if his round of actions is completed.
[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Need to know if Skaros is going to make an attack or otherwise use his standard action.

OGRE is up next.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2012)

Skaros blasts the ogre with fire.








*OOC:*


Eldritch bolt (fire): Ref 24, 24 fire damage. Skaros has 4 THP from the minion dropping earlier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will use no AP.


----------



## Insight (Feb 23, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The second round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED (Spent Action Point) - * Currently Prone on Stairs *
20: Adam - COMPLETED -
18: Skaros - COMPLETED - 
17: Ogre - COMPLETED -
16: Geirgrim - Pending Actions - 
11: Vrashek
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa







SKAROS
Skaros blasts the ogre with fire.








*OOC:*


Skaros uses Eldritch Blast and hits the Ogre for 24 fire damage.







OGRE
Angered, the giant humanoid, muscled and dumb as a post, turns towards the stairs.  Seeing Astra, the ogre swings his long halberd around his head and emits a war howl.  He rushes towards the stairs and hefts the halberd towards the archer who wounded him.  The halberd strikes true, knocking the elf onto the stairs.








*OOC:*


Move action to within melee range of the stairs.  He ends this move action 2 squares from the edge of the stairs.  The stairs will provide Astra cover against any melee attacks from the "ground" level.  The Ogre has reach 2.  He then attacks Astra using his Halberd (melee basic attack).  HITS AC with a 29.  12 damage and Astra is knocked _prone_.  Note: The Ogre can now see Astra and Adam.  They are still _hidden_ from the 4 guards who have yet to act.







- [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] Awaiting Geirgrim's actions


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

Hearing the combat upstairs, Geirgrim takes up his spear and starts up quickly looking for trouble. "Somebody stay down here and keep our line of retreat open. It sounds like there is trouble upstairs."  He is ready to hurl his spear at any foe he finds. 

OOC: Will use grappling spirits against first foe he encounters. Target will be slowed and can't shift until the end of its next turn.


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The second round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED (Spent Action Point) - * Currently Prone on Stairs *
20: Adam - COMPLETED -
18: Skaros - COMPLETED - 
17: Ogre - COMPLETED - * Currently slowed *
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED - 
11: Vrashek - Pending Actions -
11: Guards
7: Questor 
6: Rory Barbarossa







GEIRGRIM


Scotley said:


> Hearing the combat upstairs, Geirgrim takes up his spear and starts up quickly looking for trouble. "Somebody stay down here and keep our line of retreat open. It sounds like there is trouble upstairs."  He is ready to hurl his spear at any foe he finds.
> 
> OOC: Will use grappling spirits against first foe he encounters. Target will be slowed and can't shift until the end of its next turn.












*OOC:*


Actually the combat is right in front of Geirgrim, inside the building, on the ground floor!














*OOC:*


Geirgrim hits the Ogre using Grappling Spirits and does 14 damage.  The Ogre is _slowed_ and cannot shift until the end of its next turn.


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2012)

THE MAP!

The long-prophesied map has arrived!


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2012)

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - OOC: Do you want Vrashek to push past Adam and Astra or wait on them to move down the stairs?

The guards are next.  Then, Questor.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - OOC: Do you want Vrashek to push past Adam and Astra or wait on them to move down the stairs?




OOC: I'm assuming this is actually meant for me? Is there room for a ranged attack over them?


----------



## Insight (Mar 10, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: I'm assuming this is actually meant for me? Is there room for a ranged attack over them?




If Vrashek stopped behind Adam, he could make a ranged attack at -2 for some cover.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor's eyes cross slightly and he gets a mean look on his face (well, as mean as he is capable of) and shimmering waves of psychic power leap from his forehead and streak towards the ogre.  The ogre's eyes then cross briefly in pain or consternation. [I have my doubts whether that's a successful attack, but here's hoping the brute has a sucky will defense!]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2012)

Insight said:


> If Vrashek stopped behind Adam, he could make a ranged attack at -2 for some cover.




OOC: That will work for Vrashek. I'll get a post for him up tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2012)

Vrashek stops behind Adam, and tosses a shuriken over his companion's shoulder.



*Simple ranged attack w/shuriken, +9 attack (includes -2), 1d6+4 damage*


----------



## Insight (Mar 17, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek stops behind Adam, and tosses a shuriken over his companion's shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Simple ranged attack w/shuriken, +9 attack (includes -2), 1d6+4 damage*












*OOC:*


I assume that attack was meant for the Ogre, in which case it misses.  Please let me know if that is _not_ the case.


----------



## Insight (Mar 17, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The second round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED (Spent Action Point) - * Currently Prone on Stairs *
20: Adam - COMPLETED -
18: Skaros - COMPLETED - 
17: Ogre - COMPLETED - * Currently slowed *
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED - 
11: Vrashek - COMPLETED -
11: Guards - COMPLETED -
7: Questor  - COMPLETED -
6: Rory Barbarossa - COMPLETED -







Vrashek moves behind Adam and tosses a shuriken at the ogre, which misses wide of the large brute.

The Veiled Society Guards (G 1 - 4 on the map) move across the room to engage both sets of enemies.  Two of them (G1 and G2) move to block the door on the ground floor.  Once they arrive at the doorway, they swing their weapons at the warlock, Skaros, who is standing there.  The other two guards (G3 and G4) move to the bottom of the stairs to aid the ogre in dealing with the set of enemies coming from the second floor.  









*OOC:*


Each guard takes a move action to get into position.  G1 and G2 move into spaces adjacent to the ground floor door and attack Skaros using melee basic attacks with their swords.  Each misses.  G3 and G4 can now see Astra and Adam (and maybe Vrashek) and move to the spaces at the bottom of the stairs.  Since they cannot reach Astra, they draw crossbows and fire, making ranged basic attacks.  Despite being prone, *Astra is hit once for 5 damage.*









Leif said:


> Questor's eyes cross slightly and he gets a mean look on his face (well, as mean as he is capable of) and shimmering waves of psychic power leap from his forehead and streak towards the ogre.  The ogre's eyes then cross briefly in pain or consternation. [I have my doubts whether that's a successful attack, but here's hoping the brute has a sucky will defense!]




The ogre laughs.  "SILLY HUMAN.  I NO HAVE TIME FOR GAMES!"  The ogre then starts to look around, somewhat nervously.









*OOC:*


The attack misses, but the miss effects apply and he takes half damage - 9hp.







Rory Barbarossa pushes towards the top edge of the stairs.  "What in the --"  ... and then sees the ogre.  "Go get 'im, chaps!"









*OOC:*


Barbarossa moves the the edge of the stairs and ends his move behind Vrashek.
















*OOC:*


Thus ends the second round of combat.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] Astra, Adam, and Skaros are up next.















*OOC:*


I will post a new map shortly.  It will have people in their new positions.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Could questor tell whether his Reeling Torment Sorcerous power had any affect on the foe or not?


----------



## Insight (Mar 17, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Could questor tell whether his Reeling Torment Sorcerous power had any affect on the foe or not?




No, he missed.  The Ogre's Will Defense is higher than 15 (but not much higher)

EDIT: Oh, that's a daily that does stuff on a miss.  You have to tell me these things!

He takes half damage and the miss effect applies as normal.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2012)

Insight said:


> EDIT: Oh, that's a daily that does stuff on a miss.  You have to tell me these things!



OOC:  Ooops!  I normally mention that when a miss also has an effect.  Totally flubbed this one, though, sorry.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2012)

Skaros strikes out at the nearest guard, biding his time.







*OOC:*


Soul Eater vs G1: AC 27, 26 fire, and Skaros has a +2 to hit G1 TENT


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2012)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
Still waiting on your actions for Astra and Adam (respectively)


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2012)

New map attached


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam moves valiantly forward, but the surprise of the massive resistance ruins his aim a bit...

[sblock=OOC]

minor: activate Defender Aura
move: move to down, 3x left
standard: Strike of Hope vs G2
should I hit, Skaros gains 3 THP

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

Astra gets to her feet, wincing as she feels her bruised muscles and cracked bones complain. "An ogre," she mutters, "in the city. They're insane."

Despite the pain of her injuries, she draws as quickly as ever, firing a pair of arrows at the guard at the bottom of the stairs in the blink of an eye! Despite the speed, her accuracy is uncanny, each shot aimed precisely for a vital spot, and fired from the greatbow with startling strength!

(action: Move - stand. Minor - Quarry G4. Standard - Twin Strike at G4)

(Whoa, two max damage shots! Elf accuracy on the first!)


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The third round of combat begins ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros -  COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim -   
11: Vrashek - _*Prone*_
11: Guards - 
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*ASTRA*


Shayuri said:


> Astra gets to her feet, wincing as she feels her bruised muscles and cracked bones complain. "An ogre," she mutters, "in the city. They're insane."
> 
> Despite the pain of her injuries, she draws as quickly as ever, firing a pair of arrows at the guard at the bottom of the stairs in the blink of an eye! Despite the speed, her accuracy is uncanny, each shot aimed precisely for a vital spot, and fired from the greatbow with startling strength!
> 
> (action: Move - stand. Minor - Quarry G4. Standard - Twin Strike at G4)












*OOC:*


G4 goes down like a sack of potatoes.







*ADAM*


Walking Dad said:


> *Adam of Brightcastle*
> 
> Adam moves valiantly forward, but the surprise of the massive resistance ruins his aim a bit...
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Unfortunately, Adam _JUST_ misses the guard.







*SKAROS*


stonegod said:


> Skaros strikes out at the nearest guard, biding his time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Skaros' attack drops G1.







*OGRE*
The ogre lunges at those on the stairs, sweeping his flail across Astra and Vrashek.









*OOC:*


The Ogre uses Flail Hurricane against Astra and Vrashek (who has cover against the attack).  The attack misses Astra, but Vrashek is hit for 16 damage and is knocked _prone_.

At the end of his turn, the Ogre is no longer _slowed_.







[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Geirgrim is up


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Given that Geirgrim is far from Astra I am going to assume that later half of you post about the Ogre's attack is the correct one and that it is Vrashek who is down. 







Geirgrim hurls his Tratnyr at the Ogre. As it flies toward the Ogre a swarm of biting insects appears and attacks the Ogre and the guards near him. 

[sblock=Biting Swarm]The target and each enemy adjacent to it take a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the start of Geirgrim's next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The third round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros -  COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim -   COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - _*Prone*_
11: Guards - 
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*Geirgrim*


Scotley said:


> Geirgrim hurls his Tratnyr at the Ogre. As it flies toward the Ogre a swarm of biting insects appears and attacks the Ogre and the guards near him.



The tratnyr misses the imposing ogre warrior.  The insects, despite the missed attack, continue to buzz around the ogre, annoying him.








*OOC:*


The attack misses and has no effect.







[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Vrashek and Questor are the next two characters to act.  Guards act between the two of you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor hurls a chaos bolt at the Ogre.  There is a secondary attack, but I can't find a map so i can't tell if tghere is a target for such -- I'll roll it and leave it to DM discretion.

Attack is Cha vs. Will


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

Vrashek climbs back to his feet, and throws another shuriken at the Ogre.



*OOC: Sorry for the delay...I misread the part about the guards as acting before both Leif and I. My bad!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The third round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros -  COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim -  COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - COMPLETED
11: Guards - * G1 and G4 are Down * - COMPLETED
7: Questor  - COMPLETED
6: Rory Barbarossa - COMPLETED








*Vrashek*


Rhun said:


> Vrashek climbs back to his feet, and throws another shuriken at the Ogre.











*OOC:*


Unfortunately, the shuriken misses.







*Guards*








*OOC:*


Guards 2 and 3 are the only ones left standing.






One guard, brandishing a short sword, steps into the doorway.  He jabs his weapon at Skaros, who is standing there.  The warlock manages to sidestep the attack.
The other remaining guard reloads and fires his crossbow at Astra.  The crossbow bolt just misses.

*Questor*


Leif said:


> Questor hurls a chaos bolt at the Ogre.











*OOC:*


G3 is the only guard adjacent to the ogre.  The secondary attack misses, though.






The chaos bolt catches the ogre unaware.  Coruscating black and yellow energy courses across the ogre's large body.








*OOC:*


12 damage to the ogre.







*Rory Barbarossa*
"I've a mind to check the windows," Barbarossa says.  Mayhap more guards are coming from that whistle!" 

Barbarossa moves to an open window.  I'd say we should get out and soon.  We've got company!"








*OOC:*


Barbarossa moves adjacent to an upstairs window.







*** THUS ENDS ROUND 3 ***
_New map to follow_

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - Astra and Adam are the next two, followed by [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] Skaros.


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2012)

Map at completion of Round 3:


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*









*OOC:*


Please read the ooc block below.







[sblock=OOC]

You forgot to note my movement last round on the new map. Also G2 moved out of my defender aura one square to the left.

If he shifted, Adam uses Rightous Radiance to deal 6 radiant damage to him.
If he moved normally, I would like to do my OA (BMA), before posting other actions. Thanks.


Last turn action block:

minor: activate Defender Aura
move: move to down, 3x left
standard: Strike of Hope vs G2
should I hit, Skaros gains 3 THP

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=Walking Dad]How are you doing this movement towards G2?  It seems to me that you would provoke an OA from the Ogre.  If not, please advise.

I will adjust the prior round accordingly once we have this worked out.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2012)

Insight said:


> [sblock=Walking Dad]How are you doing this movement towards G2?  It seems to me that you would provoke an OA from the Ogre.  If not, please advise.
> 
> I will adjust the prior round accordingly once we have this worked out.[/sblock]



[sblock=Insight]Which movement? I reposted the move action from last round, which you did allow, as your post indicated that the melee attack versus Guard 2 was a miss.
Also, unless the ogre has threatening reach, he can only make OAs versus adjacent enemies anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


WD:

I must have misunderstood who you were attacking.  I'll have to go back and review those actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

(OOC - Apologies for delay, I'll be updating this today, but I need a quick tactical note: How bad off is the ogre right now, and do I have a line of sight/effect to it from the stairway where I am?)


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


WD, I don't understand how Adam could have moved into a position to be able to attack G2 with a melee attack without that movement drawing an OA from the Ogre.  For expediency, let's assume that the Ogre did attack and missed.  Thus, Adam is now adjacent to G2.  The problem is that I don't know what square Adam is in.  Can you describe where Adam stopped?

We'll retcon the guard's attack so that he attacks Adam instead of Skaros - same damage (his attack roll was pretty high).

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - subtract the damage from Skaros.

I will adjust the map once we figure out where Adam is supposed to be.


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Apologies for delay, I'll be updating this today, but I need a quick tactical note: How bad off is the ogre right now, and do I have a line of sight/effect to it from the stairway where I am?)












*OOC:*


The ogre is not bloodied.  From where Astra is right now, the Ogre has cover from her (and vice versa; -2 in both directions).  Astra could shift down the stairs one square and get out of cover.  In that case, neither Astra nor the Ogre would take penalties in attacking one another.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry, I just understood. I realized the first time after multiple viewings that there iss a wall just below Adam's map 2 position. I wanted to end two squares below the ogre's southwest corner originally, but Adam couldn't have moved thus far...
Just decide on the position and sorry that I missed the bolded line.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2012)

The elf on the stairs eyes the guard at the bottom, but shakes her head. The ogre HAD to be put down, before it killed someone. Very possibly her. She fires another pair of arrows in rapid succession, hardly even pausing to aim between them. She then brought another arrow to nock and her eyes quickly took in both the guard and the ogre...she never relaxed her posture, ready to fire again should one of them approach.

(Minor - Spitting Cobra Stance. Standard - Twin Strike on Ogreino)


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2012)

Skaros sneers a the guard before him before attempting to cut him down, but his concentration is not very strong.







*OOC:*


Soul Eater vs G2: 13 AC (miss)


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hey all,
Sorry for the continued delays.  I'm trying to keep this going.  I'll update this as soon as possible.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries, Insight! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Rock on, Insight!  You da Man!!


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2012)

OK.  I have posted a revised version of the end of round 3 (see below).


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fourth round of combat commences ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - PENDING
18: Skaros - POSTED, PENDING WD
17: Ogre - PENDING WD
16: Geirgrim - NEXT
11: Vrashek - 
11: Guards - * G1 and G4 are Down * - 
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 








*Astra*


Shayuri said:


> The elf on the stairs eyes the guard at the bottom, but shakes her head. The ogre HAD to be put down, before it killed someone. Very possibly her. She fires another pair of arrows in rapid succession, hardly even pausing to aim between them. She then brought another arrow to nock and her eyes quickly took in both the guard and the ogre...she never relaxed her posture, ready to fire again should one of them approach.
> 
> (Minor - Spitting Cobra Stance. Standard - Twin Strike on Ogreino)












*OOC:*


First attack hits for 16 damage (incl. Quarry) and the second attack misses.







The ogre staggers a bit in reaction to the first arrow, but the second careens off a large armored plate on the ogre's shoulder.

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - please post an action for Adam
[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Geirgrim is the next PC who needs an action
Once that is done, I will add Skaros' posted action to the next post.


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


FYI - The Ogre has taken a total of 37hp of damage over this combat.  He is not even _CLOSE_ to being bloodied.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam attacks and moves, binding two enemies on himself with his divine gifts. Hopefully the divine power will also help him to survive the counter attack...

[sblock=OOC]

minor: shield of discipline (adam gains resist all 4)
standard: ardent strike vs G2, hits for 7 damage and places a Divine Sanction on him
move: shift up-right (ogre is in defender aura)


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* Defender Aura
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor attacks the hulking brute with his bedevilling Burst power [+9 cha vs. will, for 1d10+9 damage]



[sblock=Questor's Character Sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Alignment:  Good

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt |When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
*Wild Magic* 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1 square and 
knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll natural 1, must Push each 
creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5) until next 
extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] thunder dam and shift 1 sq before 
or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start 
of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver _Circlet_ (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a 
surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not 
too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved
to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and 
pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin 
looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after 
pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fourth round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - NEXT
11: Vrashek - 
11: Guards - * G1, G2, and G4 are Down * - 
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 








*Adam*


Walking Dad said:


> Adam attacks and moves, binding two enemies on himself with his divine gifts. Hopefully the divine power will also help him to survive the counter attack...
> [sblock=OOC]minor: shield of discipline (adam gains resist all 4)
> standard: ardent strike vs G2, hits for 7 damage and places a Divine Sanction on him
> move: shift up-right (ogre is in defender aura)[/sblock]



Adam drops the guard in its tracks.  The body rolls into the corner.








*OOC:*


G2 is now down.






*Skaros*


stonegod said:


> Skaros sneers a the guard before him before attempting to cut him down, but his concentration is not very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Since G2 already dropped, do you want Skaros to attack the Ogre instead?  The attack will miss anyway, so maybe it's a moot point.





 
*Ogre*
The ogre, distracted by Adam's glowing aura, turns and swings his giant flail.  The attack misses the knight, just barely.








*OOC:*


A swing and a miss!








[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - waiting on Geirgrim's action now
[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - Vrashek is up after that


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


A miss is a miss.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2012)

Geirgrim hurls his Tratnyr at the Ogre. Unfortunately, the foe is proving illusive. He curses in frustration.


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fourth round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - NEXT
11: Guards - * G1, G2, and G4 are Down *
7: Questor  - POSTED, WAITING ON VRASHEK
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*Geirgrim*


Scotley said:


> Geirgrim hurls his Tratnyr at the Ogre. Unfortunately, the foe is proving illusive. He curses in frustration.




[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - Waiting on Vrashek


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2012)

Insight said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - Waiting on Vrashek












*OOC:*


I should have a post up for Vrashek tonight. Sorry for the delay, but I need to look up some of his abilities so I can make a good decision on what to do.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2012)

Vrashek does his best to maneuver out of range of the ogre's attacks, and hurls another shuriken at the brute.


*Standard Attack,  Shuriken +11 (1d6+4)*


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fourth round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - COMPLETED
11: Guards - COMPLETED
7: Questor  - COMPLETED
6: Rory Barbarossa - COMPLETED







*Vrashek*


Rhun said:


> Vrashek does his best to maneuver out of range of the ogre's attacks, and hurls another shuriken at the brute.
> *Standard Attack,  Shuriken +11 (1d6+4)*











*OOC:*


Ghetto crit for 10 damage!






*Guards*
The only remaining guard drops his crossbow and draws his short sword.  He advances up the stairs towards Astra.  He takes a stab at the elf, but misses.








*OOC:*


Guard #3 shifts up the stairs 1 square and attacks with the short sword.






*Questor*


Leif said:


> Questor attack the hulking brute with his bedevilling Burst power [+9 cha vs. will, for 1d10+9 damage]











*OOC:*


Questor hits the Ogre for another 16 damage.






*Rory Barbarossa*
"Lads," Barbarossa says from atop the stairs.  "There be more a' comin'!  Best we make haste outta here!"









*OOC:*


That's the end of Round 4.  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - Astra and Adam are up for Round 5.
I'll post a new map shortly.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ogre HP update: he has now taken 63 damage.  Not bloodied.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2012)

Map at the end of Round 4 (attached).


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2012)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ogre HP update: he has now taken 63 damage.  Not bloodied.




(OOC - That's not possible. I think you need to look back one more page. Here's the attacks on the ogre so far that have succeeded, and the base damage done for each. I dunno if it has DR, though none of your descriptions mentioned any sign of it.

Astra's alpha strike - 57 damage.
Skaros - 24 damage
Geirgrim - 14 damage
Questor - misses with a daily, does half damage, 9 damage.
Questor - hits with chaos bolt - 12 damage
Astra - twin strikes, only one hits - 16 damage
Vrashek's shuriken - 10 damage.

Total damage to ogre (sans DR, if any) - 152

If it's still not bloodied, then I suggest we start a new game. )


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - That's not possible. I think you need to look back one more page. Here's the attacks on the ogre so far that have succeeded, and the base damage done for each. I dunno if it has DR, though none of your descriptions mentioned any sign of it.
> 
> Astra's alpha strike - 57 damage.
> Skaros - 24 damage
> ...












*OOC:*


It's entirely possible that I missed one of these - this combat goes back a lot of pages!

If that is the case, then he is bloodied.  He would have been bloodied as of Questor's Chaos Bolt for 12 damage.  BTW your numbers add up to 142.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2012)

(OOC - Hee, yes, it's a biggie. And a little confusing since the combat started in two separate chunks, which started fighting at different times. As for my math...yes. You're right. Must've added the shuriken twice by mistake or something. Sorry 'bout that.  The first attack on the ogre comes on page 41, post 607.)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam engages valiantly this much bigger enemy, his faith both weapon and shield... but he also uses an actual sword and a shield, just to be on the save side.

[sblock=OOC]
I posted up-right, but you moved Adam up-left. his current position should be two squares to the right, just below the ogre. If I made an error (again, move action to shift one square right.

standard: valiant strike vs the ogre
- Hits AC 26, 13 damage on a hit
free: holy smite
- The target takes 5 radiant damage. If the triggering attack hits, the target is also dazed until the end of Adam's next turn.


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 1/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* Defender Aura
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

Astra lets her readied arrow fly at the guard as he comes up the stairs at her, then immediately turns to send another pair of arrows at the ogre, eager to put the immense brute on the ground before it really hurt someone. The press of the battle takes it toll though, and her first shot is too hurried, too distracted to find its way past its thick hide. Her second arrow follows the first but finds its mark.

(Spitting Cobra Stance allows RBA on any foe that approaches, rolled 17 to hit and 18 damage. If that doesn't hit, Astra shifts 1 before attacking ogre with Twin Strike.)


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fifth round of combat commences ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - NEXT
17: Ogre - _dazed_
16: Geirgrim - 
11: Vrashek - 
11: Guards - ALL DEFEATED
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*Astra*


Shayuri said:


> Astra lets her readied arrow fly at the guard as he comes up the stairs at her, then immediately turns to send another pair of arrows at the ogre, eager to put the immense brute on the ground before it really hurt someone. The press of the battle takes it toll though, and her first shot is too hurried, too distracted to find its way past its thick hide. Her second arrow follows the first but finds its mark.
> 
> (Spitting Cobra Stance allows RBA on any foe that approaches, rolled 17 to hit and 18 damage. If that doesn't hit, Astra shifts 1 before attacking ogre with Twin Strike.)











*OOC:*


All right.  So, to retcon a tiny bit, Astra drops the last guard (who didn't hit her anyway).  All of the current guards are now down.

Astra's first attack misses, but the second shot hits for 10 damage.






*Adam*


Walking Dad said:


> *Adam of Brightcastle*
> 
> Adam engages valiantly this much bigger enemy, his faith both weapon and shield... but he also uses an actual sword and a shield, just to be on the save side.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Adam hits the ogre for a total of 18 damage and the ogre is now _dazed_.






[sblock=WD]I'll fix the map shortly.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Skaros is next.


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2012)

New map showing Adam's proper position.


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2012)

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - we are still awaiting Skaros' action
[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Geirgrim is up next

If we do not have anything from stonegod in the next few days, we will move along.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2012)

Cursing the poor aim of his last couple of attacks, Geirgrim spits on his palm and adjusts his grip on the Tratnyr before hurling it at the Ogre once more.

OOC: Have i missed yet again?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2012)

Now that the doorway is free, Skaros was able to approach the true foe. He stepped forward and sliced at the ogre twice.







*OOC:*


Move adjacent to ogre. Soul Eater first: Hit AC 24 (forgot dazed) for 18 fire and +2 to next attack. AP and then use Blazing Doom of the Void: 21 fort (19 if first attacked missed), 24 fire & necrotic dmg and +5 to next dmg.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fifth round of combat continues ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - _prone_ - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - _dazed_ - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - NEXT
11: Guards - ALL DEFEATED
7: Questor  - NEXT
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*Skaros*


stonegod said:


> Now that the doorway is free, Skaros was able to approach the true foe. He stepped forward and sliced at the ogre twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Soul Eater hits, but Blazing Doom of the Void misses.  The Ogre's Fort is higher than his AC! Ogre takes 18 fire damage.







*Ogre*
The ogre, besieged by many foes, leverages his mighty size and mass.  He turns his attention to the one who has harmed him the most of late, which is Adam.  The flail connects, dropping the knight to the floor with authority.









*OOC:*


Ghetto crit for 16 damage!  Adam is knocked prone.







*Geirgrim*


Scotley said:


> Cursing the poor aim of his last couple of attacks, Geirgrim spits on his palm and adjusts his grip on the Tratnyr before hurling it at the Ogre once more.
> 
> OOC: Have i missed yet again?











*OOC:*


Just barely!  Missed by 1.







[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Vrashek and Questor are next!


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor belches so loudly that the stones tremble and a vile green cloud billows from his lips and streams directly into the ogre's face.  The Ogre's eyebrows and prodigious nose hairs are singed off as the cloud washes over the ogre.

OOC:  Questor's power used this round -- Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)] poison dam + target is -2
fort until end of my next turn]

Move: Two squares north, one square west -- or a 'knight move' to the north and west -- in position to 'peek around' the west edge of the door and sling spells inside.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

OOC: Need [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] to complete this round.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2012)

Still stuck back behind his companions, where he can guard Barbarossa should any additional forces appear, Vrashek sticks with the same tactic and hurls another shuriken at the massive brute before him.

*OOC: Glad I'm not doing anything creative or special, because my dice rolls have SUCKED!*


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The fifth round of combat concludes ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - COMPLETED
20: Adam - _prone_ - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - _dazed_, _-2 to Fort_ - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - COMPLETED
11: Guards - ALL DEFEATED
7: Questor  - COMPLETED
6: Rory Barbarossa - COMPLETED







*Vrashek*


Rhun said:


> Still stuck back behind his companions, where he can guard Barbarossa should any additional forces appear, Vrashek sticks with the same tactic and hurls another shuriken at the massive brute before him.











*OOC:*


The attack misses 






*Questor*


Leif said:


> Questor belches so loudly that the stones tremble and a vile green cloud billows from his lips and streams directly into the ogre's face.  The Ogre's eyebrows and prodigious nose hairs are singed off as the cloud washes over the ogre.











*OOC:*


18 damage to the Ogre.  He still stands (but barely).






*Rory Barbarossa*
The old sailor pounds the deck upstairs.  "They're comin', I tells ya!  Quit foolin' 'round down there and get me the sweet savior outta here!"

Sure enough, those outside the building can hear the sounds of mercenary soldiers closing in.









*OOC:*


That's the end of Round 5.  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - Astra and Adam are up!














*OOC:*


New map forthcoming


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam shows no sign of fear and continuous his fight with the evil giant-kin.

[sblock=OOC]
no new map yet, but Adam should still be adjacent.

move: ?
standard: valiant strike vs the ogre
- Hits AC 24, 11 damage on a hit
free: holy smite
- The target takes 5 radiant damage. If the triggering attack hits, the target is also dazed until the end of Adam's next turn.


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 0/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* Defender Aura
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Please check the map.  From where Questor is located, the Ogre is going to get cover from future ranged attacks unless Questor moves to a different spot (if he wants to stay outside, he either needs to be in the doorway or to the "left" of the door a bit).

New Map as of the end of Round 5 attached.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The sixth round of combat commences ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - ON HOLD
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - 
17: Ogre - _dazed_, _-2 to Fort_ -  
16: Geirgrim - 
11: Vrashek - 
11: Guards - ALL DEFEATED
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*ASTRA*








*OOC:*


Astra is on hold for now.







*ADAM*


Walking Dad said:


> Adam shows no sign of fear and continuous his fight with the evil giant-kin.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> no new map yet, but Adam should still be adjacent.
> ...












*OOC:*


I am going to assume that Adam stands up as his move action.  If you want him to remain prone for some reason, let me know.















*OOC:*


Since Shayuri is away, I am putting Astra on hold for the time being.  If Shay returns before the end of this combat round, Astra can come off hold and act.







[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Skaros and Geirgrim are next.

OGRE IS ALMOST DOWN!


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=Insight]







Insight said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Please check the map.  From where Questor is located, the Ogre is going to get cover from future ranged attacks unless Questor moves to a different spot (if he wants to stay outside, he either needs to be in the doorway or to the "left" of the door a bit).
> 
> New Map as of the end of Round 5 attached.




OOC:  Insight, thanks for the heads-up!  Move added to Post #678, where Questor last acted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, Adam stands up! I knew I forgot something with his move action


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2012)

Skaros attempts to drop the ogre with is flaming blade. It plunges deep. 







*OOC:*


Soul Eater (w/ +5 damage from Blazing Doom effect): Hit, 29 fire dmg.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

*COMBAT WITH THE GUARDS*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** The combat ends (?) ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
23: Astra - ON HOLD
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Ogre - DOWN  
16: Geirgrim - 
11: Vrashek - 
11: Guards - ALL DEFEATED
7: Questor  - 
6: Rory Barbarossa - 







*SKAROS*


stonegod said:


> Skaros attempts to drop the ogre with is flaming blade. It plunges deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skaros flaming blade DROPS the ogre in his tracks!









*OOC:*


The combat is over!  But -- as Barbarossa has been stating for the past few rounds -- guards are incoming!  State your actions in combat rounds.  If you guys manage to escape without any more fighting, the encounter will be over.







[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Geirgrim is next
[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - Vrashek is after that
[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - and Questor is after that


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, standing just outside the door, motions Geigrim to follow him, and he heads toward Barbarosa. and slinks behind a woodpile to hide until the rest of his allies emerge.  When they do so, Questor falls in with them, as near to the middle of the group as he can.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2012)

"Let's get away from this tower as quickly as possible. This will no doubt be the focus of whatever guards have been roused." He motions the others to follow toward the exit. He holds his weapon ready eager to redeem himself for the poor showing against the Ogre.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2012)

"Come on," grunts the half-orc, grabbing Barbarossa by the arm, and pulling him down the stairs and after the others.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "Come on," grunts the half-orc, grabbing Barbarossa by the arm, and pulling him down the stairs and after the others.




"Ach, ye daft --" Barbarossa says, protesting the jerking motion as he is pulled along.  "I'm na a porcelain dolly, but... mind the limbs, man!"

Barbarossa follows down the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Astra nocks another arrow and follows the group, taking the rear so she can peg punks planning pursuit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

Adam follows and tries to keep near Barbarossa to defend him if needed.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

*ESCAPE FROM THE COMPOUND*
The heroes attempt to whisk Rory Barbarossa out of the Veiled Society compound.

*** Technically, this is the rest of Round 6 ***









*OOC:*


Initiative Order
20: Adam - COMPLETED
18: Skaros - COMPLETED
17: Astra - COMPLETED
16: Geirgrim - COMPLETED
11: Vrashek - COMPLETED
11: Guards - INCOMING
7: Questor  - COMPLETED
6: Rory Barbarossa - COMPLETED







*ASTRA*


Shayuri said:


> Astra nocks another arrow and follows the group, taking the rear so she can peg punks planning pursuit.











*OOC:*


Move action for Astra.







*GEIRGRIM*


Scotley said:


> "Let's get away from this tower as quickly as possible. This will no doubt be the focus of whatever guards have been roused." He motions the others to follow toward the exit. He holds his weapon ready eager to redeem himself for the poor showing against the Ogre.











*OOC:*


Move action for Geigrim.







*VRASHEK*


Rhun said:


> "Come on," grunts the half-orc, grabbing Barbarossa by the arm, and pulling him down the stairs and after the others.











*OOC:*


Move action for Vrashek.







*QUESTOR*


Leif said:


> Questor, standing just outside the door, motions Geigrim to follow him, and slinks behind a woodpile to hide until the rest of his allies emerge.  When they do so, Questor falls in with them, as near to the middle of the group as he can.











*OOC:*


Questor takes a move action to hide.  If any guards get near enough, Questor will need to make a Stealth check - for now, they are still too far away.







*RORY BARBAROSSA*
Barbarossa follows Vrashek down the stairs.








*OOC:*


Move action for Barbarossa.







***

At this point, this becomes more of a skill challenge than a combat.  This assumes, of course, that you are able to get out of the Veiled Society compound before the guards catch up.

EVERYONE -
Please state what your character is doing to get Barbarossa (and your own butts) out of the compound.  If you are using a skill, please make the relevant skill check.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


For the ease of a starting place for the rest of this scene, all of the PCs and Barbarossa are at the front entrance to the building where the combat took place.  Except Questor, who is hiding nearby.  Proceed from there.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2012)

Geirgrim keeps his keen hunter's senses sharp alert for any sign of guards.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Geirgrim keeps his keen hunter's senses sharp alert for any sign of guards.




Geirgrim definitely hears the sounds of guards incoming to the scene.  He would imagine that they are 1-2 combat rounds away.









*OOC:*


ONE SUCCESS!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2012)

Geirgrim motions the others in a direction away from the approaching guards.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2012)

Vrashek moves along as quietly as possible, hoping that they can lose the guards in the darkness.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek moves along as quietly as possible, hoping that they can lose the guards in the darkness.




Vrashek is able to lead everyone away from the building.  He finds a secure place to regroup - just as a cadre of Veiled Society guards, perhaps 2 dozen of them, arrive at the building where Barbarossa was kept.









*OOC:*


I'm going to give 2 successes for that one.  Nice roll!

A total of THREE SUCCESSES!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Astra takes it on herself to obscure the groups tracks, and marks of their passage. Though doing so for a group of people isn't easy, as a skilled tracker herself she knows what to look for, and therefore what to eliminate.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Astra takes it on herself to obscure the groups tracks, and marks of their passage. Though doing so for a group of people isn't easy, as a skilled tracker herself she knows what to look for, and therefore what to eliminate.




Excellent work!  Astra spends a minute or so, doing the best she possibly can in that short a time period, and obscures the path that the heroes and Barbarossa took from the prison building.









*OOC:*


One success!

A total of FOUR SUCCESSES!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam is only able to help the group by supporting Barbarossa during the run, at times nearly carrying the older man. Not as resourceful as the others, but it is a job that needed to be done.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 0/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* Defender Aura
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *Adam of Brightcastle*
> 
> Adam is only able to help the group by supporting Barbarossa during the run, at times nearly carrying the older man. Not as resourceful as the others, but it is a job that needed to be done.




"What are ye --" Barbarossa says as the knight picks him up and helps him along.  "I'm na some sorta doll ye can toss 'round!"









*OOC:*


Another success!  You guys are rolling pretty well.

A total of FIVE SUCCESSES!


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Feeling a little lonesome and a little invulnerable, Questor doesn't move at all but just hunkers down quietly and hopes his friends remember to come rescue him, or make some distraction so he can dash to them while the villains' attention is diverted.

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500 + 1,000 [finding R. Barbarosa] = 8,500 + 300 [Ogre battle] = 8,800

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
|When hit, force 
opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
X-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +7 counting str mod) 
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he movedto Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2012)

Skaros turns towards the way they came, looking to channel fire to burn. Fire is always a good distraction.







*OOC:*


Arcana to burn something way from us as a suitable distraction:


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Skaros turns towards the way they came, looking to channel fire to burn. Fire is always a good distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skaros sets alight a huge section of wall and building not too far from the heroes' location.  The guards, at first set aback at the blaze and then distracted in trying to fight the fire, have no real chance to stop the heroes' escape from the compound.

The heroes are able to leave the Veiled Society compound with Rory Barbarossa in tow!  And Mr. Feathers!









*OOC:*


That's the final success needed to complete your escape!  You have completed the minor quest associated with freeing Barbarossa and can now move on to whatever you wish.

XP will be awarded in the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Vrashek grins toothily. "That was some fun. Nice to stick a bone in the Society's craw for a change." The half-orc twirls a dagger in hand, and then neatly sheaths the blade. "However, they're going to be looking for us. We should get out of town while the getting is good."


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Feel free to commiserate for the time being.  You should probably decide on a course of action.  

If you've forgotten what's going on - understandable, given how long the Veiled Society complex sequence took - remember that Barbarossa supposedly knows how to get to the Isle of Dread, but that there's a map he may need to help you guys get there.

Hopefully, that will give you enough to go on for now.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Now that we've gotten you away from that horrid place, Barbarosa, are you feeling better?  Perhaps even a little generous to your Deliverers?"   Questor may be short, but bashful he ain't!  [He's not going to let on yet that information alone might be satisfactory.  He's still after some gold or jewels or magic at this point, because the party's haul from the Veiled Society Complex did leave something to be desired.]


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2012)

Astra grimaced at the halfling's unalloyed avarice and took up a position where she could discretely watch out a window. Negotiation wasn't her strong suit. She tended to simply state what she wanted and let the other party accept or refuse with little patience for haggling.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

"I believe what my little friend is trying to say is that we require your assistance in a matter of no small consequence..." The half-orc pauses for a moment. "And it dawns on me that the task before us would get us out of the city, and away from the clutches of the Veiled Society."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Yes, I did mean that, my good Vrashek, but I also meant that rescue operations such as this one involve a considerable outlay of time, resources, blood, and sweat, and some compensation for these expenditures would not go unappreciated."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Where did you guys go after leaving the Veiled Society compound?  Or are you discussing this in the middle of the street???


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2012)

Skaros glares at he two speakers, and attempts to drag everyone away from he compound towards a tavern in the safer temple district.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor visibly wilts under Skaros's harsh glare and instantly falls silent, trooping along in Skaros's wake to the nearest tavern.

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

The heroes note that the closest tavern is the SPITTING DRAKE, which appears to be of questionable repute.  It is a two-story affair, with shabby appointments and even worse decor.  The sign is half-faded and the windows are cracked and broken.  The front door is hanging on for dear life.

As you near the place, a half-orc, his face bloodied, bursts through the door and flops onto the dirt street, perhaps 15ft from your position.

"WE DON'T TOLERATE NO CARD CHEATERS 'ERE, DOUGAN!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2012)

"Just drinks and a word or two if we go in there. I think we best avoid the card game."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"My counsel, for what it's worth, is that we avoid the place altogether, and repair to a more genteel establishment," offers Questor.

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

The half-orc, presumably Dougan, slowly rises to his feet.  He rubs his jaw as if the thing is bruised or broken.  He spits out a tooth or two.  The guy can barely stay on his feet.

He turns his attention towards the heroes gawking at him.

"Minotaur," he mutters.  "Punches like an adamantine maul."

From his vest pocket, Dougan produces a platinum ring.  "Still, he's not terribly observant.  Luckily for me."


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

Rory Barbarossa looks askance at the half-orc.  The old sailor turns towards Questor and Vrashek and whispers, "I could swear I know that mongrel from somewhere, but I dunno where."  Barbarossa pauses and looks at Vrashek.  "Ah, no offense, lad."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

'In that case," whispers Questor, "I suppose we might just have to kill him one day.  But, please, not today?  Let's just go somewhere else and get a hot meal and some good ale?"

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"I think Questor is right. This tavern is to near to the compound. It is likely it is under our enemies control or at least observation." Adam comments.

[sblock=OOC]
will we get a short rest while walking to the tavern?

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> will we get a short rest while walking to the tavern?




Yes.  Assume it's been at least five minutes since the Veiled Society compound.  Everyone has their encounter powers back.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2012)

"Onward, then...perhaps we can find an even seedier place."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2012)

"We may be missing out on a first class bar fight by passing this one by." He doesn't seem too heartbroken about it and follows the others toward a more accommodating location.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2012)

"We could leave the city," Astra suggests hopefully. "Camp outside. That would be private. I doubt city thugs could sneak up on me in the wild."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2012)

"Perhaps...but you can be sure the Society has all of the city's gates watched. Our passing would not go unnoticed."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"Only if e use the gates... does anyone of you knows another way besides climbing the walls?" Adam asks.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2012)

We will leave by sea, so leaving town is inefficient.  Find any bar.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Preferably one with lots and lots of _BEER_, please? And maybe a shepherd's pie or two, my tummy's grumbling."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Astra shrugs. "As you wish," she says without rancor, and resumes looking for a quiet, small, out of the way place they can talk with some semblence of privacy.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Much as it pains me to say it, we very well might find a sewer or other tunnel that would by-pass the gates, but we'd also likely find plenty of other nastiness down in those stink-holes!  If we had a boat that we could carry down into the sewers, we very well might could find a stream and could possibly float right past the walls!"

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


A Streetwise check (DC 20) would provide the group with an adequate watering hole that is free of Veiled Society influence.  Keep in mind that not _every_ place in the city is under their influence.  Certain parts of the city, of course, are better than others.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2012)

Skaros assists.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2012)

Vrashek assists as well, throwing out a couple of names of taverns he has heard of in the vicinity.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor's [untrained] streetwise check, 1d20 +4[18 cha] +3[1/2 lvl] = 15

"I'm not really used to operating in urban environments, but I do have something of a knack with people, so let me see what I can come up with, if you don't mind?"

OOC:  Insight, I realize now that it was a huge mistake for Questor to be trained in the arcana skill.  If you could see your way clear to permitting me to change that, I'd happily replace it with streetwise.


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Questor's [untrained] streetwise check, 1d20 +4[18 cha] +3[1/2 lvl] = 15
> 
> "I'm not really used to operating in urban environments, but I do have something of a knack with people, so let me see what I can come up with, if you don't mind?"
> 
> OOC:  Insight, I realize now that it was a huge mistake for Questor to be trained in the arcana skill.  If you could see your way clear to permitting me to change that, I'd happily replace it with streetwise.




Isn't he a sorcerer? I think Arcana is required for them.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2012)

Insight said:


> Isn't he a sorcerer? I think Arcana is required for them.



Required?? You mean I get that skill as a class feature and get to choose two others, too?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

(OOC - All 4e sorcerors have Arcana trained. They can then pick other skills from a list of class skills to train as well.)


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Required?? You mean I get that skill as a class feature and get to choose two others, too?




Yeah.  I'm pretty sure (~ 99%) that all arcane spellcasters get Arcana and a few other skills to choose from.  I don't believe they can train out of Arcana, but I could be wrong.  I don't have access to my books just now.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - All 4e sorcerors have Arcana trained. They can then pick other skills from a list of class skills to train as well.)






Insight said:


> Yeah.  I'm pretty sure (~ 99%) that all arcane spellcasters get Arcana and a few other skills to choose from.  I don't believe they can train out of Arcana, but I could be wrong.  I don't have access to my books just now.



Ok, then!  Questor is short a skill, and since he's strong in charisma, I choose a charisma-based skill, and since he's already got everything but Streetwise, I choose streetwise, which makes his check that I recently rolled a  20 instead of a 15.   Apparently I made some sort of weird error, because Questor rolled a 7, which adjusted by +12 is only 19.  So:  19 on the streetwise check.


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Ok, then!  Questor is short a skill, and since he's strong in charisma, I choose a charisma-based skill, and since he's already got everything but Streetwise, I choose streetwise, which makes his check that I recently rolled a  20 instead of a 15.   Apparently I made some sort of weird error, because Questor rolled a 7, which adjusted by +12 is only 19.  So:  19 on the streetwise check.












*OOC:*


With the prior aid another (+2), Questor's check succeeds!







[sblock=Questor]Questor knows that certain taverns and other establishments pay protection money to the Veiled Society (and, by extension, some who don't!)

The halfling bugger also knows that the establishments that ARE paying the protection money have a certain banner that flies near the door, a window, and so forth.  The banner has the picture of a purple-colored fist imposed over a white mask.

There aren't really any complete sections of the city that are _free_ of the Veiled Society, but some are better than others.  Questor thinks that the Temple District is probably the safest place for the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"I know maybe some places where only good folk dwells..." Adam humbly suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Ok, that's good, Adam!  You know where some good places are, and I know how to tell which businesses are beholden to the Veiled Society.  Between the two of us, we should be able to get where we want to be."  Questor lowers his voice to a conspiratorial whisper [he does that a lot, doesn't he?] and says, "If a places has a 'flag' near a door or window with a purple fist over a white mask, that means they pay protection to the Veiled Society."


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think the comment "bugger" was meant in its original meaning (definition 3), not the newer "modern" meaning (definition 1):

bug·ger 1  (bgr, bg-)
n.
1. Vulgar Slang A sodomite.
2. Slang A contemptible or disreputable person.
*3. Slang A fellow; a chap: "He's a silly little bugger, then" (John le Carré).*


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok. fair enough.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Still not gay with the explanation? ("gay" in the original meaning of "happy"  )


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think the comment "bugger" was meant in its original meaning (definition 3), not the newer "modern" meaning (definition 1):
> ...




Yes.  Think of it in a "British" sort of way.  Like on Monty Python.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah.  I'm not entirely sure that we want to go there, either.  But, that aside, yeah, I get it.  Sorry I brought it up.  You have _no idea_ how sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2012)

"If we do use the gates, perhaps we could come up with a decent way to conceal or disguise ourselves so that we pass without drawing attention."


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


I should point out that you guys need to somehow "acquire" the map that Barbarossa needs to help get you to the Isle of Dread.  

If you don't remember where that stands (and I wouldn't blame you), I can repost some stuff regarding that particular objective.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2012)

OOC:  Not quite sure I remember, but weren't we on an errand at one point to get that map?  I seem to recall visiting a seedy little shop for that purpose, but being distracted by bad guys and fleeing into the sewers.  Or something like that, maybe?

Shayuri is usually most excellent about either remembering these things or else combing through old posts to find the needed info, but who knows for sure which it is, besides the dragon-avatared ENWorlder in question here.


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Not quite sure I remember, but weren't we on an errand at one point to get that map?  I seem to recall visiting a seedy little shop for that purpose, but being distracted by bad guys and fleeing into the sewers.  Or something like that, maybe?




That sounds about right.  As I recall, you guys learned that the map had been purchased by someone mysterious.  That was where the trail went dead due to combat.



> Shayuri is usually most excellent about either remembering these things or else combing through old posts to find the needed info, but who knows for sure which it is, besides the dragon-avatared ENWorlder in question here.




If Shayuri cannot come up with it, I'll dig around to find out where it stands.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2012)

When the group, with Questor's help and with all precautions taken to avoid pursuit and overhearing, finds a place to stop and talk, Astra says to the good captain Barbarossa, "We seek the Isle. That's how we learned of you, and came to track you down. We don't have the map, but we have a good idea where it is."

"The bad news is that a dwarf with money, influence, and a certain lack of ethics that believes you owe him money is currently looking for it as well. In the sewers dwarf captives dig searching for a fragment of the vase you inscribed the map on. A fragment large enough that the map may be intact on it."

"So, if I understand the situation, we must find it first."

Astra was not a genius, but she knew hunting...and hunting a shard of pottery was similar to hunting anything else. Focus on the target, and awareness of the environment.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

*Playing Catch-Up*









*OOC:*


I went though 46 pages of this thread to figure out where we were prior to the Veiled Society compound sequence.  Below is my attempt to get everyone up to speed.







The group recalls the following (this was all revealed in the prior 24 hours - if you can believe it!)

You all met up at the *Hog's Breath Inn* in the Upswallow District of Specularum.  There, you ran into two or three important characters.  The first was *Raef Boloum*, the half-elven proprietor of a bookstore located adjacent to the tavern.  The second was *Captain Rex*, the former captain of the _Dastard_.  He knew Rory Barbarossa and gave you some information about Barbarossa's ship of employ, the _Lussiter_.  Finally, you met the gnome, *Flerrian Kagel*, who seemed nuts, but whom you found out later was also a member of the _Lussiter's_ crew.

Raef Boloum told you that someone from the Veiled Society, whom you found out later was *Vas-Hathath*, was asking questions about a map of the Isle of Dread.  Rory can confirm that it was this Vas-Hathath who had him captured and taken to the compound.  In the sewers, you met up with the dwarves Rake Stormstone and Grunder Spikeshorn, who told you that they had been sent to find a peculiar clay jar painted orange and black.  _Inside_ this jar, Barbarossa had supposedly _painted_ the map to the Isle of Dread.

You know the following about the crew of the _Lussiter_.  The captain was *Max Roundbottom* and Barbarossa was his navigator.  The gnome, Flerrian Kagel, had some unspecified role on the ship.  This ship traveled to the Isle of Dread but never landed there.  Barbarossa made his map while the ship circumnavigated the island.

You still have the opportunity to meet Captain Rex at *Shanty's End*, a seaside establishment where the heroes should be free of the Veiled Society.  Captain Rex supposedly had more information about Barbarossa and the Isle of Dread.  Also, he was expecting the heroes to help him find Nell, his former first mate, whom he had "lost" to Captain Roundbottom in some game of chance.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

*To Sea!*
This is the final sequence of Chapter One.  In it, the heroes must find a way to get to the Isle of Dread.  Plain and simple.

This begins the quest, "To Sea!".  This will be handled as a modified skill challenge.  

State what you want to do and make a relevant skill check.  The DC of the skill check will depend on what it is your character is trying to do.

*SUCCESSES*: None
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: None
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Insight: Vrashek wants to do some disguise work to subtly alter the appearance of the group to help them avoid discover...would that be Thievery, or does it fall under Bluff?


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Insight: Vrashek wants to do some disguise work to subtly alter the appearance of the group to help them avoid discover...would that be Thievery, or does it fall under Bluff?












*OOC:*


Disguise attempts are almost always going to be Bluff checks.  If you want, you could assist yourself with a Streetwise check.  If the Streetwise is successful, Vrashek would know what sort of things the Veiled Society would be looking for (+2 to your Bluff check).  Someone else could also assist you with this.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks. Vrashek's streetwise kinda sucks, so perhaps his old friend Questor could provide a little assistance?


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer6*

OOC:  Why, yes, yes of course! 

IC:  Questor will help Vrashek in selecting the proper elements of disguise with which to alter the group's appearance, keeping him alerted to the local practices and fashions at all times.

"No, no, no, you've got it all wrong, man!  We're in Specularum, not your tribal hunting grounds.  The waistcoat should be cut in _this_ fashion, and the cravat hangs just _here_."

OOC:  [One Success, if I may be so bold?]  and I can't, of couse!

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2012)

Step softly, and let the shadows ward you. 







*OOC:*


Stealth to assist. Tahat should be +5, so 10


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Why, yes, yes of course!
> 
> IC:  Questor will help Vrashek in selecting the proper elements of disguise with which to alter the group's appearance, keeping him alerted to the local practices and fashions at all times.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Unfortunately, no.  Questor is just aiding Vrashek's Bluff check to disguise people.  Vrashek does get a +2 bonus to his Bluff check now.

Questor would need to do something more substantial to get a success for the skill challenge.  It doesn't mean he can't make another Streetwise check, but describe what he's doing to move things along.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Step softly, and let the shadows ward you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Just to clarify, that's a 10 on the Stealth check?


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

The group should probably decide if they are going to try to meet Captain Rex at Shanty's End or not.

Also - remember the two goals that are still before you.  You need to find Barbarossa's map and find a ship that will take you to the Isle of Dread.  During however many skill checks you want to make, you should be attempting to make progress towards one of those two goals.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2012)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, that's a 10 on the Stealth check?











*OOC:*


Yes, unfortunately. I rolled 25 on a d20+20 when it should be d20+5


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Rats, I was afraid of that!

Questor will stop a sailor-looking person and inquire, "Pardon me, do you know where one might go to look for a ship that's for hire at a reasonable cost?"

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

"Ah, yes...thank you Questor."









*OOC:*


Natural 1. Rats. No help from Vrashek on this!


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

*To Sea!*
The final sequence of Chapter One continues as the heroes attempt to find the map and a ship to take them to the Isle of Dread.

*Stonegod*


stonegod said:


> Step softly, and let the shadows ward you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Not really sure what Skaros was trying to accomplish here, but in any event, it was not successful.

One Failure.







*Vrashek and Questor*


Leif said:


> Questor will help Vrashek in selecting the proper elements of disguise with which to alter the group's appearance, keeping him alerted to the local practices and fashions at all times.
> 
> "No, no, no, you've got it all wrong, man!  We're in Specularum, not your tribal hunting grounds.  The waistcoat should be cut in _this_ fashion, and the cravat hangs just _here_."





Rhun said:


> "Ah, yes...thank you Questor."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Questor and Vrashek spend a few hours going through various clothing shops, tailors, and haberdasheries in and around the Upswallow District, but cannot find suitable disguises for all of the heroes.

While doing this, both of the heroes notice people eyeing them in a suspicious manner.  Before the heroes can do anything about it, the suspicious people vanish into the crowds.









*OOC:*


One Failure.







*Questor*


Leif said:


> Questor will stop a sailor-looking person and inquire, "Pardon me, do you know where one might go to look for a ship that's for hire at a reasonable cost?"











*OOC:*


That's enough to get Questor _started_, but these skill challenges require asking more than one person for assistance.  We'll count this as a step in the right direction.






"Right," an amiable seafaring chap says.  He's standing in front of *Shanty's End*, a well known sailor's hang out.  

"Name's Porrence, by the way.  Yeah, I know of some ships for hire.  Of course.  I'm a sailor, by trade.  Been learning a bit of the navigator's trade, actually.  I've hired on to the _Extravagant_, but she's still docked due to some... entanglements... with the local tax authority."

He looks around.  "So, what sort of ship are you keen on?  Cargo ship?  Passenger ship?  _No-questions-asked_ sort of ship?"









*OOC:*


_That's two Failures and one that might be a success, depending on how Questor decides to pursue it._







*SUCCESSES*: 0
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: 2
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's enough to get Questor _started_, but these skill challenges require asking more than one person for assistance.  We'll count this as a step in the right direction.
> ...



"No cargo, well, other than passengers, but the passengers are odd sorts who require a certain amount of, ah, _discretion_, we shall say.  Nothing harmful or illegal, mind you, but it'd still be preferable to avoid any bothersome delays like customs searches and what not." 

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Leif said:


> "No cargo, well, other than passengers, but the passengers are odd sorts who require a certain amount of, ah, _discretion_, we shall say.  Nothing harmful or illegal, mind you, but it'd still be preferable to avoid any bothersome delays like customs searches and what not."




"Right you are, chap," Porrence replies.  "Who likes a lengthy customs search?  I might rather like a nail straight through my head.  And I've had that already."

Some guardsmen pass by.  They give the sailor and the halfling strange looks.

"So anyway, yeah, I know a few ships.  I'll tell ya what.  I happen to know a sea captain who's rather desperate to fill his coffers and he's got a ship called the _Wanderlust_.  She's a fine brigantine.  Docked at the southern end.  Captain Mort Wills.  Call after sundown."


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Much obliged to you, I am, Mr. P.  I'll inquire of Captain Wills aboard the _Wanderlust_ this evening.  Fair winds to you!"  [Note that Questor was careful to never give _his_ name to Porrence.]

Questor will withdraw a fair bit, and look back to see what Porrence is doing now, in particular if he speaks to anyone and makes gestures in Questor's general direction?  

After awhile, Questor will rejoin his friends, being careful that he is not observed or followed, taking a roundabout route if necessary.  

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

Leif said:


> "Much obliged to you, I am, Mr. P.  I'll inquire of Captain Wills aboard the _Wanderlust_ this evening.  Fair winds to you!"  [Note that Questor was careful to never give _his_ name to Porrence.]
> 
> Questor will withdraw a fair bit, and look back to see what Porrence is doing now, in particular if he speaks to anyone and makes gestures in Questor's general direction?




Porrence stands around a bit at the front of Shanty's End.  Questor notices someone familiar - *Captain Rex* - walk up to Porrence.  They have a brief chat.  Captain Rex slaps Porrence on the back in a chummy sort of way and then the captain enters Shanty's End.  Porrence stands outside for another 10 minutes and then leaves the area.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

When Questor gets back to the others, he will tell them that we can inquire about obtaining passage on the _Wanderlust_ of Captain Mort Wills after sundown tonight at the southern end of the docks, and also that Porrence, his new source of information, is involved in _some_thing with Captain Rex, and is awfully friendly with him.

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2012)

"I don't like this at all," says the half-orc. "And we still need the map."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"Shall I go and ask this Rex ... harshly?" Adam asks the others.

[sblock=OOC]
his best skills are diplomacy and intimidate. But I'm not sure on whom I should use them.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"No, I think not.  Let's not go out of our way to make enemies of these folks.  At least not until we're absolutely sure how many of them there are, and that we can defeat them easily." 


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[recuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


All right.  It looks like you guys have something of a plan - at least for _getting a ship_.  You guys still need to get the map.  Any ideas?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

While some of the others start knocking around for a ship, Astra goes back into the sewers to track down those dwarves. She doesn't want to talk to them...not her strong suit...but she wants to see if they're still down there. If so, it implies the map hasn't been found yet. That's good.

Assuming the dwarves are still hard at work, she goes to the intersection Questor mentioned and returns to the sewers directly underneath it, to do a little reconnoitering. If she doesn't see anything, she'll have to return with some others to do some digging.

(So...Perception, I guess? Maybe to track the dwarves down or find evidence of the pottery under the intersection?)


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"OK, Vrashek, we need to get to the southern end of the docks after sundown to talk to captain Mort Wills to see about getting passage to the Isle of Dread.  And hopefully we can get our hands on the map, but it's not going to do us any good as long as we're stuck in Specularum, and it does us no good to hop ship out of Specularum without having the map to show us where we're going, so we need to get both of those things accomplished."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Does Barbarossa have any ideas about the map?


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Barbarossa have any ideas about the map?












*OOC:*


We'll assume someone asks him.







"Och, well, me lads, that's what that Veiled Society folk wanted to know.  I told that Vas... something... that gent had some mighty nasty ideas about how to get me to tell 'im where the map could be found.  I told the old sod that I painted the map _inside_ of a clay urn.  Painted orange and black, as I recall.  Had magical help to do that, I did.  But I told 'im that the urn could be anywheres.  I'd not seen it in ten year or more."

"The map's safe for now.  Too safe, in fact.  Now, we canna get to it!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"If we can't get to the map, what are we gonna do??  WAHH!"

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Vrashek pushes down the urge to slap his whiny companion, and scratches at his jaw. "Well, we must have the map. Is there perhaps some magic available that cold help us find the vase?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek pushes down the urge to slap his whiny companion, and scratches at his jaw. "Well, we must have the map. Is there perhaps some magic available that cold help us find the vase?"












*OOC:*


Vrashek would recall that those dwarves hired by Vas-Hathath were in the sewers looking for the urn.  Perhaps they might have some leads.

He would also remember that the bookshop owner seemed to know something of the map's whereabouts.

Those are two leads worth following.

You guys also have the option of meeting Captain Rex at Shanty's End.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2012)

Skaros considers their options, and lets the group know he was going to take the "civilized" route and stay away from the sewers. The booksman would be their ticket. Entering the store, he takes the proprietor aside and whispers, I here you know something about a map. A _Dreadful_ map. It would be best for everyone involved if I knew everything about this map as soon as possible. His eyes flashed red as he spoke. 







*OOC:*


Let's do this. Find the bookstore owner. Subtly hint that things will go bad (not necessarily for him, but who knows). Use my power to boost Intimidate and then roll: 18, the worst possible roll (but not an auto fail, at least).


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Skaros considers their options, and lets the group know he was going to take the "civilized" route and stay away from the sewers. The booksman would be their ticket. Entering the store, he takes the proprietor aside and whispers, I here you know something about a map. A _Dreadful_ map. It would be best for everyone involved if I knew everything about this map as soon as possible. His eyes flashed red as he spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Raef Boloum, the proprietor in question, is taken aback by Skaros' presence, but seems none the worse for the exchange.  

"Really, sir," he says with some disdain.  "Have you forgotten already our conversation from yesterday?"









*OOC:*


I can't recall who came into the book store, so I'm going to assume that most of you were in here.  Raef would certainly recognize all of you from the tavern next door - where you first met him before he went to his shop.







"As I said, I had the map to the Isle of Dread in my possession some time ago.  I was hesitant to give you further details.  The reason for this, which is, admittedly, a bit of an embarassment, well... I have my professional pride, you see.  My customers expect a certain amount of decorum.  A certain amount of discretion.  And I aim to give it.  Whenever possible."

Boloum sits down on a plush chair in the corner and sighs.  "But I suppose you've already run afoul of the Veiled Society, haven't you?  I'm not sure whatever information I give you is going to make anything any worse, now, is it?"

Boloum picks up a large book with a red velvet cover.  He opens the book and pages through the middle of it.  "The dealings I had with this map were quite some time ago.  Nearly a decade.  I'm not sure how useful this information will be, but I will make you a deal.  If I give you what I know, you will be out of my shop and never to return.  Agreed?"









*OOC:*


Skaros earned the group another failure with his Intimidate check.  I will, however, allow someone - Skaros or otherwise - to spend an Action Point to negate the failure.  The skill check still fails, but it will not bring the skill challenge to an abrupt end.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

*To Sea!*
The final sequence of Chapter One continues as the heroes attempt to find the map and a ship to take them to the Isle of Dread.



Shayuri said:


> While some of the others start knocking around for a ship, Astra goes back into the sewers to track down those dwarves. She doesn't want to talk to them...not her strong suit...but she wants to see if they're still down there. If so, it implies the map hasn't been found yet. That's good.
> 
> Assuming the dwarves are still hard at work, she goes to the intersection Questor mentioned and returns to the sewers directly underneath it, to do a little reconnoitering. If she doesn't see anything, she'll have to return with some others to do some digging.
> 
> (So...Perception, I guess? Maybe to track the dwarves down or find evidence of the pottery under the intersection?)




Astra spends a good deal of time in and around the sewers - probably the majority of the afternoon (and will miss the event at Boloum's Books).  

Astra learns that the dwarves are STILL down in the sewers.  Still drinking and loudly and atonally singing dwarven labor shanties.  They have moved on from where the group met them before, but from all accounts, they are still working on the same task.

While Astra sneaks around the aforementioned intersection, she does not notice anything out of place.  It is a middle class shopping district, and not terribly interesting.  All Astra really learns here is that there is an easy access to the sewers - if one is interested in that sort of thing.  At least, if the group wishes to return to the sewers, they need not use the secret passage beneath Boloum's Books.









*OOC:*


This awards the group a SUCCESS in the skill challenge!







*SUCCESSES*: 1
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: 2
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.









*OOC:*


One more failure means that the skill challenge fails.  See the post above for your options.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

I should point out that I'm treating Astra's attempt and whatever happens at Boloum's Books as taking approxmately the same amount of time.  That way, when these events are completed, the group can meet up wherever they decided to do so and be on the same tracks.  I should also point out that other people can still do things during this time frame.  Skaros and Astra have acted, but the rest of you can still make skill checks if you want.

After these events, it should be around nightfall.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Skaros doesn't have an AP to spend unless we reached a milestone. It'll have to be someone else.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Skaros doesn't have an AP to spend unless we reached a milestone. It'll have to be someone else.




Thanks for the reminder!

See the OOC for more information.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Somewhat discouraged, Questor continues to sulk, "I feel useless, Vrashek, do you suppose that there is anything that I can do to further help our cause?"

OOC:  The situation in Boloum's Books seems tailor-made for Questor's charisma-based skills, but I'm afraid he's just not there to be aware of it.  If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to them.  If Questor could spend an action point to just 'happen' to overhear the exchange between Skaros and Boloum, then he gladly would do so.  And I'm also probably about due to get a truly sorry roll on a skill check, anyway.

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

Leif said:


> Somewhat discouraged, Questor continues to sulk, "I feel useless, Vrashek, do you suppose that there is anything that I can do to further help our cause?"
> 
> OOC:  The situation in Boloum's Books seems tailor-made for Questor's charisma-based skills, but I'm afraid he's just not there to be aware of it.  If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to them.  If Questor could spend an action point to just 'happen' to overhear the exchange between Skaros and Boloum, then he gladly would do so.  And I'm also probably about due to get a truly sorry roll on a skill check, anyway.




If Questor is not at Boloum's Books, where is he?  For that matter, where is everyone else?  I kinda assumed you would all go to Boloum's Books unless you had something else to do while Skaros went there and Astra went sewer-hopping.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC: I thought that Questor had just made his report to his comrades in the street.  Being in Boloum's Books is much better. 

IC:  Questor attempts to dissipate the tension of the situation with humor, "Say, did I tell you the one about the constipated Tiefling?  Oh, wait, that one's not suitable for Halfling's ears, and I _am_ a Halfling!"









*OOC:*


We just can't BUY a good roll, but there's the truly sorry roll that I said I was due!







[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2012)

Insight said:


> If Questor is not at Boloum's Books, where is he?  For that matter, where is everyone else?  I kinda assumed you would all go to Boloum's Books unless you had something else to do while Skaros went there and Astra went sewer-hopping.












*OOC:*


Sounds like we all tag along to the bookstore unless something else comes up. This works for Vrashek.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2012)

Skaros holds his hands wide in a conciliatory gesture. Anything you can give us will allow us to leave not only hear but elsewhere with a little harm to ourselves as possible. If the Veiled Society cannot find us, none shall be targeted we are sure.







*OOC:*


So, lets do that AP and Diplomacy to smooth things over (w/ the Halfing "assisting" I guess ): 24


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

*To Sea!*
The final sequence of Chapter One continues as the heroes attempt to find the map and a ship to take them to the Isle of Dread.



Leif said:


> Questor attempts to dissipate the tension of the situation with humor, "Say, did I tell you the one about the constipated Tiefling?  Oh, wait, that one's not suitable for Halfling's ears, and I _am_ a Halfling!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Luckily, Questor is _aiding another_ (see below).







Raef Boloum chuckles to himself.  "Ahh, the mirth of the half-folk.  You know, long ago, I traveled to the Shires.  It has been too long."



stonegod said:


> Skaros holds his hands wide in a conciliatory gesture. Anything you can give us will allow us to leave not only hear but elsewhere with a little harm to ourselves as possible. If the Veiled Society cannot find us, none shall be targeted we are sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I suppose that works for everyone," Boloum replies.  "I'll put on some tea and then we will find my decade-old record of that transaction.  Let me think... I sold it to... hmm, I can't recall.  I'm sure it will come to me right when we find my old documents."

The half-elf proprietor wanders off into the small kitchen in the back offices of his book shop.

After everyone has had a spot of tea (or those who _wanted_ a spot of tea, anyway), Boloum directs the adventurers in the search of his shop and his records for his transaction involving the map to the Isle of Dread.









*OOC:*


This awards the group a SUCCESS in the skill challenge!

NEXT STEP: Everyone who wants to help with this effort (finding Boloum's records) make a Perception check.  Someone will be the lead and everyone else will be aiding (need DC 10 or better to give the lead character a +2 to his check).

If this is successful, the group earns another success towards the challenge.







*SUCCESSES*: 2
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: 2
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2012)

The human assists Vrashek as best he could. 







*OOC:*


 Assuming Vrashek is the lead as he has the highest perception. Perception 20


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor will, likewise, assist Vrashek, hopefully.  (Perception is not exactly his strongest skill, and his aid another attempt fails.  Hopefully, he does not distract the others TOO much from their search?)  "Hey fellows, look over here at _this_ book!  What fantastic and vivid illuminations these are!  Wherever did you come across such a volume, Boloum?  Are there more like this one from whence it came?"

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2012)

stonegod said:


> The human assists Vrashek as best he could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hopefully, Vrashek will get at least one more successful "aid" in there.  It's pretty close.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Vrashek helps to search through the records dealing with the transaction of the map.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2012)

*To Sea!*
The final sequence of Chapter One continues as the heroes attempt to find the map and a ship to take them to the Isle of Dread.



stonegod said:


> The human assists Vrashek as best he could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leif said:


> Questor will, likewise, assist Vrashek, hopefully.  (Perception is not exactly his strongest skill, and his aid another attempt fails.  Hopefully, he does not distract the others TOO much from their search?)  "Hey fellows, look over here at _this_ book!  What fantastic and vivid illuminations these are!  Wherever did you come across such a volume, Boloum?  Are there more like this one from whence it came?"





Rhun said:


> Vrashek helps to search through the records dealing with the transaction of the map.




After several hours of searching, Vrashek finds an old ledger behind a ton of wooden crates.  Vrashek, judging from the sheet of dust on it, figures that this ledger must be at least a decade old.

"Oh, yes," Raef Boloum remarks upon seeing it.  "Give that here, if you would."

Boloum spends a good ten minutes leafing through the ledger, sighing at times, until he comes to what seems to be the page he sought.

"All right, according to this record, I sold an orange and black pottery urn of some kind to a *MORRISTER VANCE*, around 10 years ago, almost to the day!  A note here says that a certain Rory Barbarossa inquired about the urn a few days later and actually offered me more money.  Unfortunately, this Morrister Vance skipped town with the urn and was nowhere to be found."

He sits down, ledger in his lap.  "Well, I'm not sure how helpful that is.  I was hoping for a more relevant piece of information.  For all I know, this "Morrister Vance" could have been a fake name.  I don't even know if this character knew anything about the map to the Isle of Dread magically inscribed on the inside of that urn."

"I wish I could recall more about this Vance fellow," Boloum adds.









*OOC:*


One more SUCCESS to add to the skill challenge!







NEXT STEP: Everyone at Boloum's Books can attempt either an Int check or a History check to see if they know the name, "Morrister Vance".  This is NOT directly related to the skill challenge, so failing it has no consequences.

*SUCCESSES*: 3
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: 2
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2012)

Skaros' path to knowledge was not one of study, but power. 







*OOC:*


Int/History: 10


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor's path is neither one of knowledge nor yet one of power, but he'll give it a shot anyway.  Failed, as expected. 

[Forgot to add one-half Q's level to the check, so it's a 10 not a 7, but still presumably a failure.]

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, if you are making an ability check, add half your level (+3).  Unfortunately, this does not make Skaros or Questor's checks succeed.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2012)

Vrashek scratches at his chin, his head tilted, as he considers the name Morrister Vance. Unfortunately, the half-orc cannot recall having ever heard the name.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam looks a bit confused.

[sblock=OOC]
sorry, posted to late. I assume you will not let me take the roll for an int check? Total would be 20.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> sorry, posted to late. I assume you will not let me take the roll for an int check? Total would be 20.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Actually, that's fine.  Use it for the Int check.  That gives you a 20, correct?







[sblock=What Adam Knows]Morrister Vance is a very popular name among the nobles of Specularum.  Unfortunately, what Adam knows is that the name "Morrister Vance" is a fake name that the nobility uses when they want to move around the city unnoticed.  Kind of like an "Alan Smithee" of the Specularum millieu.

More stuff about Alan Smithee[/sblock]









*OOC:*


This is not a complete dead end.  People will need to work their angles within the nobility to find out who may have been interested in the map around 10 years ago.

+2 to anyone's related checks in the next "round" of the skill challenge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

"I fear you are right with this being an alias. 'Morrister Vance' is a fake name that the nobility of Specularum uses when they want to move around the city unnoticed. But at least we know among whom to look for our man." Adam explains.

[sblock=OOC]
...

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"That's just bloody inconvenient.  Now we have to sort through several dozen 'Morrister Vances,' everyone from psychopathic killer nobles to randy geezers playing around on their noble wives.  I think we should all come up with a pseudonym of our own, say 'Bertram Axeblade' and tell everyone we meet in this hellish city from now on that it's our real name, and we can all use the same one, too."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2012)

Vrashek chuckles at Questor's suggestion. "Indeed, we shall all be Bertram Axeblade." He slaps the halfling on the shoulder. "I believe our next tasks are your forte, Questor, as they require a silver tongue and glib nature. Though, perhaps I should accompany you to keep you out of trouble."


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Trouble??  Why I have no idea to what you are referring, my dear, golden-tusked Vrashek!  I always behave impeccably and with the utmost decorum and restraint, in spite of what that troupe of Gnomish Trollops said about me."  "But," he continues, "I should be glad for your company, my friend.  We seem to have a knack for finding much more interesting trouble when we work together."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2012)

Vrashek smiles wistfully. "Mmmm...gnomish trollops."


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Rhun said:


> Vrashek smiles wistfully. "Mmmm...gnomish trollops."



"Um, yeah, wipe your mouth, Vrashek.  They're not all they're _CRACKED_ up to be.  Personally, I prefer the furry valley of the Halfling Honeys."


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2012)

"Well, the sooner we get to talking to these nobles about the vase, the sooner we can find ourselves some halfling honey."


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


All right. In the interests of moving things along, let's assume that Questor and Vrashek manage to find themselves at a small party for nobles that seem to be of the type that might run around Specularum with this fake name.







Questor and Vrashek find themselves in the large, voluptuously decorated parlor of one LORD VANDOLYN PARRISH and his wife, the very inebriated LADY WANDY PARRISH.  This pair is known for their collection of rare maps and relics.

Also in attendance are: 
* the notoriously syncophantic halfling, PAULUS DAYL (a friend of Questor's and his ticket into this gathering)
* the half-elven dandy, PHYRRUS TAILE
* a female art collector, COREINA NADOUL
* and an old academic, PROFESSOR JORS UPLIN

Feel free to mingle!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Hello. Just letting you know I'm still around. I know I kind of got things in a mess going off on my own. Sorry. 

Just wanted to check and see if you needed anything from me, or if we're just waiting to sync me up with the others. Just let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> [sblock=GM]Hello. Just letting you know I'm still around. I know I kind of got things in a mess going off on my own. Sorry.
> 
> Just wanted to check and see if you needed anything from me, or if we're just waiting to sync me up with the others. Just let me know. [/sblock]




[sblock=Shayuri]That's fine.  You can be with the rest of the group now, if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anyone else that wants to go to this party, please do so.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor, "Bertram Axeblade", says, "Ahh, there he is, my good friend Paulus Dayl!!  Let me thank you once again, Paulus, for extending to myself and my friends the gracious invitation to this gathering on such short notice.  Allow me to present to you Vra... uhh rather Bertie, Astra, Skaros, Adam, and Geigrim.  And, of course you already know me, Bertram Axeblade."

OOC:  Anyone who doesn't want to be introduced by real name, please let me know in the OOC thread and I'll remove the reference and insert the pseudonym of your choice.  Oh, and I've also assumed that we'll all be going -- if anyone is not going to the party, please let me know that in the OOC thread, too.  Thanks.
OOC:  Sorry about adding Cassi and Nafije who have left the game.  I was just adding everyone from the RG.


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2012)

Leif said:


> Questor, "Bertram Axeblade", says, "Ahh, there he is, my good friend Paulus Dayl!!  Let me thank you once again, Paulus, for extending to myself and my friends the gracious invitation to this gathering on such short notice.  Allow me to present to you Vra... uhh rather Bertie, Astra, Skaros, Adam, Nafije, Geigrim, and Cassi.  And, of course you already know me, Bertram Axeblade."












*OOC:*


Cassi and Nafije have been gone from this game for months 

I suppose you can use them for fake names.







Paulus bows deeply towards "Bertram".  "Oh, my dear... Bertram," he says with a flourish.  "Had I known the favored son of House Axeblade would be here, I would have dressed more appropriately.  And your friends..." he says, looking over his fellow halfling's companions. 

The foppish halfling takes "Bertram" aside.  "I would _love_ to hear of your latest adventures.  Especially any new items you've acquired."

An _extremely_ effeminate male half elf, PHYRRUS TAILE, approaches the two halflings.  

Seeing him, Paulus straightens up.  "May I present my good friend, the notoriously good-looking and well-mannered duelist of some regard, Phyrrus Taile.  Phyrrus, this is my old friend, um, Bertram!"

Phyrrus doffs his fancy purple velvet feathered hat and bows in a courtly manner.  "Well met," Phyrrus says in a very high-pitched voice.  "I am Phyrrus Taile, duelist of some regard."

Paulus giggles.  "I told him that already."

"Right."

"Phyrrus, you might be interested to know that Bertram here is quite the adventurer."

Phyrrus smiles.  "Tell us, then, of these adventures."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2012)

Vrashek merely nods a greeting to the folks at the gathering, preferring to remain quiet and let Questor take the lead in the conversation. The halfling did, after all, possess the gift of gab.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2012)

*Adam of Brightcastle*

Adam actually from a noble family, keeps quiet for know and listens what the halfling is up tos.

[sblock=OOC]
...

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Adam of Brightcastle
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 20 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 56 / 56 *Bloodied*: 28
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: 1 all
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 14 / 14
*At-Will Powers:* Valiant Strike, Ardent Strike, Strike of Hope
*Encounter Powers*: Holy Smite 2/2, Righteous Shield, Shield of Discipline
*Daily Powers*: Restore Vitality, Call Celestial Steed 1/2, Arc of Vengeance

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"Well, actually, Paulus and Phyrrus," says Bertram/Questor conspiratorially, shading his mouth with the edge of his hand, "we're really just starting out still, and we were hoping that we might sneak a peek or two at some of the maps in the collection of the Lord and Lady Parrish to maybe inspire our next adventure."

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> "Well, actually, Paulus and Phyrrus," says Bertram/Questor conspiratorially, shading his mouth with the edge of his hand, "we're really just starting out still, and we were hoping that we might sneak a peek or two at some of the maps in the collection of the Lord and Lady Parrish to maybe inspire our next adventure."




Phyrrus defers to his halfling friend.  Paulus looks at a pair of double doors, in front of which are two armed guards.

"Well," he says.  "I _might_ see my way clear to giving you an escort of sorts.  But perhaps I need to be convinced."  With that, Paulus flashes a broad smile.









*OOC:*


How about a Bluff or Diplomacy check of some kind?


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"How about if we possibly agreed to let you share 5% of any booty that we gain due to your help?"

Bluff check=13
Diplomacy check=33

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

*To Sea!*
The final sequence of Chapter One continues as the heroes attempt to find the map and a ship to take them to the Isle of Dread.


Leif said:


> "How about if we possibly agreed to let you share 5% of any booty that we gain due to your help?"
> 
> Bluff check=13
> Diplomacy check=33




"WELL," Paulus replies.  "I can certainly work with that."

He takes Questor by the hand and leads his fellow halfling towards the pair of double doors protected by the armed guards.

"Good day, gentlefolk," Paulus says to the guards.  "My dear friend, Bertram, is not feeling well.  I would suggest that good Bertram is not reacting well to the shaved ostrich kabobs.  Might we use the facilities?  I know they are just around the corner."

The guards nod and open the double doors.  Beyond Questor (ahem, Bertram) and Paulus find a long corridor decorated with gilded marble columns and various works of art.  It is all very impressive and expensive looking.

Paulus leads his good friend "Bertram" to a large chamber.  Inside, and there appears to be no door protecting the chamber, they see a large collection of old maps and other related art objects on display.

"Now there's one problem, old chap," Paulus says.  "There's an _invisible door_ here.  It just won't open unless you have a magic key.  Or something along those lines.  I know that you've had access to magic in the past, so I'll tell you what I'm going to do.  I'm going to wander off... just over there... and let you _think_ about it."

Paulus slowly wanders off into an alcove.  He whistles some tune familiar to those of the Five Shires.









*OOC:*


This sequence results in another success towards the skill challenge!







NEXT: Questor must figure out what to do about this "door".  Skill checks and other actions are welcomed.

*SUCCESSES*: 4
*Success Point*: The heroes have acquired some map to the Isle of Dread and have hired a ship to sail there.
*FAILURES*: 2
*Failure Point*: The Veiled Society catches up to the heroes before they can set sail.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Were the rest of us allowed to accompany Questor, or are we still in the other room?


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Were the rest of us allowed to accompany Questor, or are we still in the other room?












*OOC:*


Based on my narrative, it would be a little odd.  How many people need to escort a halfling to the bathroom?

I suppose a Bluff check would allow more people to go along.  Max 2 more.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor waits a moment to see if any of his friends are able to follow.  A moment, but not too long, and then he gets out the ingredients to perform a _Knock_ ritual, and begins to get everything ready to start it, but he does not start the ritual yet.  He is thinking that when the ritual opens the door, he should be able to find the edge of it by touch.  "Let's see here, gizzard of newt, two fish eyes, spine of salamander shaped like a skeleton key...."


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2012)

Vrashek maintains his position, not wanting to throw off the halfling's game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Astra, having rejoined the group after her foray below, stays outside while Questor does his thing, ready to intervene if the guards start getting suspicious.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Somebody might want to give DM Insight a Bluff check, to see if up to two other PCs are with Questor.  [See post # 830.]  Questor really gets quite scared when he's left on his own....


[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2012)

Vrashek moves to follow Bertram/Questor. "I've got an herbal remedy that might help with my friend's bout of sickness," says Vrashek to the guard. "I know he is small, but I've been drinking with him before...he can make a big mess!"









*OOC:*


And another Natural 1. I'm am going to stop trying to help.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Questor will hold off on starting his ritual when his friends do not immediately appear.  He then gets nervous and, remembering the guards, throws caution to the wind, and calls out in a voice loud enough that anyone nearby can hear,  "Guards?  Oh, Guards?  I'm in a bit of a fix here.  Tell me, can you call my friends Vrashek, Astra, and the rest to come and give me a hand?  Oh, forget that, can you fellows just come and help me yourselves?"  Questor trusts his companions to take full advantage of any opportunity presented by guards leaving their post, and he hopes that one or more of them may hear him and come to his aid regardless of the guards. ("Reguardless?"  )


[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Adam is a paladin and will not use any kind of lie right now. Depending on what the Insight roll means ingame, he may try it.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2012)

Skaros blended in with the nobility with ease, having come from a long line of aristocracy himself, though in a land much different than this. He approaches the halfling at his ruckus. Really, Bertram? If you are as ill as you say, it is likely the Bilious Fireboils again. My remedy will assist, but you will not like the consequences. It was obvious to everyone that Skaros belonged and should follow "Bertram".







*OOC:*


Bluff 28


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

_"Drat,"_ thinks Questor/Bertram as Skaros approaches him, _"How are we going to draw the guards out of position now??  Ahh, well, perhaps we won't need to."_  To Skaros, he says, 'Quickly, I need to perform a _Knock_ ritual so that we can find the invisible door to get to the maps within.  I need you to take care of the guards and get the rest of our group here, if you think we need them."  If Skaros seems to be watching his back, then Questor/Bertram will begin with the _Knock_ ritual.

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2012)

Skaros is able to distract the guards long enough for any one else who wants to join Questor to do so.  Paulus, the other halfling, wanders over to the map chamber and watches what Questor and the others are doing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

Seeing Paulus, Questor says softly to his friends, "I'm a little busy just now, someone create some distraction to get that other Halfling, Paulus, out of here."

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I believe that Knock takes 10 minutes to cast.  Let me know what the rest of you are doing during that time.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

Deciding that his companions could use a distraction, Vrashek decides to grab the attention of the party goers. "Friends!" calls the half-orc to one and all. "It is time for a bit of entertainment, is it not?"

The half-orc cartwheels to the center of the room, ending with an acrobatic backflip to land on his feet near one of the nobles. A gold coin appears in his hand, dances across his fingers,and then disappears...to reappear when Vrashek pulls it from a nobleman's ear. Smiling toothily, the half-orc launches into another acrobatic routine, vaulting gracefully over furniture with seemingly little effort.


*OOC: Acrobatics to put on a show, and thievery to try some Sleight of Hand entertainment.*


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Deciding that his companions could use a distraction, Vrashek decides to grab the attention of the party goers. "Friends!" calls the half-orc to one and all. "It is time for a bit of entertainment, is it not?"
> 
> The half-orc cartwheels to the center of the room, ending with an acrobatic backflip to land on his feet near one of the nobles. A gold coin appears in his hand, dances across his fingers,and then disappears...to reappear when Vrashek pulls it from a nobleman's ear. Smiling toothily, the half-orc launches into another acrobatic routine, vaulting gracefully over furniture with seemingly little effort.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Vrashek's actions are certainly enough to keep the party goers from wondering what's going on beyond the double doors.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2012)

Geirgirm is distracted by thinking of how much easier things would be if they were deep in the wilderness instead of deep in the heart of a gods forsaken city. He finally pulls himself together and joins Questor. He will be ready to lend a hand should things go wrong.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2012)

For ease of reference...
[sblock=Knock ritual]Knock
A blue, glowing key appears in front of the door and disappears into it. The door glows amber for a moment and then unlocks.

Component Cost: 35 gp, plus 1 healing surge
Market Price: 175 gp
Key Skill: ArcanaLevel: 4
Category: Exploration
Time: 10 minutes
Duration: Instantaneous

The Knock ritual allows you to open a single locked door, chest, gate, or other object. It even works against portals sealed with the Arcane Lock ritual or doors secured with bolts or bars that are on the far side, out of reach. You must defeat all the closures on a locked object to unlock it. You make one Arcana check per lock, bar, Arcane Lock, or similar closure. The object you unlock does not open automatically; you still must open it yourself after the ritual unlocks it.
    Make an Arcana check with a +5 bonus in place of a Thievery check to open each lock or closure. (See the Thievery skill description, page 189, for example DCs.) To undo bolts or bars you normally couldn’t reach, you must succeed on a DC 20 Arcana check. 
    If you use this ritual successfully against a portal protected by Arcane Lock, you destroy the Arcane Lock and its effects end.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Questor should make an Arcana check with a +5 bonus.  Using this ritual costs 1 healing surge (don't worry about the component costs for rituals unless they are more than 50gp.

This check WILL count towards the skill challenge.  For this reason, anyone who is with Questor and is trained in Arcana can aid him -- if they want.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer*

OOC:  Questor has the Arcana skill with a +8 bonus, and he gains the additional +5 granted by Insight.  He also has a +2 racial bonus to Thievery, so I'm wondering whether he gains this racial bonus to this particular application of the Arcana skill?  Geigrim's assistance adds another +2.  Anyone else able to assist?  DC for this?  Unknown.

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Questor has the Arcana skill with a +8 bonus, and he gains the additional +5 granted by Insight.  He also has a +2 racial bonus to Thievery, so I'm wondering whether he gains this racial bonus to this particular application of the Arcana skill?  Geigrim's assistance adds another +2.  Anyone else able to assist?  DC for this?  Unknown.












*OOC:*


I'll allow the racial bonus, mostly because I want to give you every chance to succeed.  But I'm still gonna make you roll 

Unfortunately, you have no way of knowing the DC until you try.

For those assisting - they must be TRAINED in Arcana and must make an Arcana check of 10+ (this gives the +2 Leif mentioned).  If the Arcana check is less than 10, Questor gets a -1 instead.  Please allow everyone assisting to roll BEFORE Questor makes his check.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2012)

Vrashek continues his show, trying to buy his companions as much time as possible.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2012)

Skaros, knowing the halfling's penchant for "winging it", channels a shadow of his dark power towards the the target to weaken it.







*OOC:*


Arcana


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*









*OOC:*


Anyone else going to aid Questor besides Skaros?  He stands at 1d20+15(moi)+2(SG)+?
I might seriously consider harming myself if I screw this up....  (Harming Self = driving to work)







[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2012)

(OOC - Sorry bud! Astra's but a lowly ranger, unschooled in the ways of magic! Plus, she's out making sure no one else wanders in and discovers y'all.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*









*OOC:*


Not to worry, Shayuri!  You play magically-oriented characters in at least 95% of the other games I've been involved with alongside you.  You're more than entitled to play a muggle now and then. 







[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment: Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 -- Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref: 16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit: 
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power: Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] : if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2 (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds. He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face. His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority). His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum. Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit. He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent. He 
immediately applied and was accepted. [Stolen from Rhun's 
post] "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2012)

OOC: Geirgrim would only be able to help in an arcane test by ramming it with his head...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Looks like it is just Questor and Skaros!


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


I guess it's time for Skaros to roll then and see what happens.


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2012)

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Let's roll some bones (digital ones, anyway!)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Am I rolling again? I rolled 13 previously.


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  So you did, SG, so you did!  Sorry, and thanks!

So he has +15 to his Arcana skill check, and Questor rolls a natural 20! 

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  So you did, SG, so you did!  Sorry, and thanks!
> 
> So he has +15 to his Arcana skill check, and Questor rolls a natural 20!




The check is successful!  With Skaros' aid, Questor is able to remove the invisible barrier to the map room.

And not a moment too soon!  The guards are getting antsy and the dinner party guests are becoming suspicious.  The heroes better get moving!

THIS ADDS A SUCCESS TO THE SKILL CHALLENGE

One more to go!  Can the heroes complete their mission before the Veiled Society catches up with them?


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

"There. It's open, better get in there and do what you've got to do quickly,"  says Questor in a stage whisper.

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

The map room is a large 10ft x 20ft space.  The entrance is along the "long" wall.  Opposite the entrance is a single shelf filled with all sorts of maps and cartographical art objects - stylized maps, mapping tools, compasses, sextants, and so forth.

The owner's prized possession appears to be a large cloth map of the "known world" - it includes the continent of your homelands, plus outlying island chains and small landfalls on nearby continents.  From your brief appraisal, this map would have to be the most complete of its kind and was crafted with the utmost skill and care.

You note a number of scroll cases lying on the shelf.  Many of these are very old and sealed with royal crests and those of merchant houses that you readily recognize.

As expected, of course, there's an odd-looking clay vase, painted black and orange, sitting prominently among the other treasures.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's been 8 days and no one wants to do anything?


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Questor figures he'd better stay right where he is, holding the magical protections back while the others dash in a scoop up what they're after.

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Vrashek is still entertaining the nobles so that nobody gets suspicious. Somebody else needs to take the lead here.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*

OOC:  Agreed, Rhun.  Questor and Vrashek have earned a rest for a moment. 

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2012)

"Somebody make sure the Vase isn't a trap and lets get out of here."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2012)

Vrashek continues his entertaining floor routine.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2012)

Skaros sniffs at the halfling's indecision (he know magic well enough that you did not need to maintain that ritual that "kept him in place") walks up and takes the urn. Anything that happened next would simply need to be burned and or intimidated out of the way.







*OOC:*


I'll fix this problem. Or get us all killed. Which I guess fixes it a different way.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Stonegod, you deserve some experience! I can't get you any until I spread it around a bit first, though.


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Skaros sniffs at the halfling's indecision (he know magic well enough that you did not need to maintain that ritual that "kept him in place") walks up and takes the urn. Anything that happened next would simply need to be burned and or intimidated out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skaros picks up the vase and...

[dramatic pause]

... nothing happens.

He makes it to the door, where Questor is still standing.  All seems to be in the clear until...

*BOOM*

Down the corridor, a pair of double doors flies open.

*"Guards!  Sieze the thieves!"*

You'd estimate that around a dozen guards are headed in your direction.  In this light (even with low light vision, where applicable), you can't tell much about these guards but that they are large and incoming.

Actions?









*OOC:*


For reference purposes, the guards are a good 60ft away.  The vault is 40ft (in the opposite direction from the guards) from the door leading to the veranda (where the party is taking place and where Vrashek is entertaining the guests).  We are NOT in initiative right now, but that could change.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2012)

Skaros holds out the urn to the halfling, whispering quickly. Disappear. Meet us at the dock. He then looks for something nearby to set alight with his magic before yelling in a terribly panicked, noble sounding voice, Oh dear me. I say. FIRE!!!! And with that, he bolts towards the veranda.







*OOC:*


Hopefully that all makes sense in terms of the layout. Bluff for the effect: 15 (oh, which can't I roll well in this accursed game...?)


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Skaros holds out the urn to the halfling, whispering quickly. Disappear. Meet us at the dock.



As he accepts the urn, "Sure, but disappear how, where??!" whispers back Questor, even as he gets his little feet moving in the first direction that Skaros even thinks of indicating. And, looking at the urn, he wonders if he can swallow it?  Questor looks desperately for a place to disappear, or at least hide, and he hies his halfling a$$ toward the docks.

[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2012)

Leif said:


> As he accepts the urn, "Sure, but disappear how, where??!" whispers back Questor, even as he gets his little feet moving in the first direction that Skaros even thinks of indicating. And, looking at the urn, he wonders if he can swallow it?  Questor looks desperately for a place to disappear, or at least hide, and he hies his halfling a$$ toward the docks.












*OOC:*


The urn is about 4ft tall and 3ft wide at its widest point.  I doubt Questor could swallow it.  If he can, maybe Questor has a _position_ waiting for him in the red light district


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Vrashek doesn't know about the guards, right? Just want to confirm that.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Vrashek doesn't know about the guards, right? Just want to confirm that.











*OOC:*



OOC: Ditto Geirgrim. Do we at least hear Skaros shouting 'Fire!'


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2012)

Scotley said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Ditto Geirgrim. Do we at least hear Skaros shouting 'Fire!'












*OOC:*


I think the heroes inside will be coming outside pretty soon.  Unless they attack they attack the guards, they will be coming your way.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2012)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The urn is about 4ft tall and 3ft wide at its widest point.  I doubt Questor could swallow it.  If he can, maybe Questor has a _position_ waiting for him in the red light district











*OOC:*


Too creepy for me, man!






In that case, Questor will crawl _inside_ the urn to hide.









*OOC:*


This will make it extry tough for Questor to am-scray from the arty-pay, but he couldn't exactly carry an urn that's as big as he is.







[sblock=Questor's, a/k/a, Bertram Axeblade's, sheet]
Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6 
Alignment:  Good

XP: 7,500+1,000[finding R. Barbarosa]=8,500+300[Ogre battle]=8,800+500[rescuing Barbarosa]=9,300

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51/51 --  Bloodied: 25
Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage=8+2d6]
[+9 ATT BONUS ON CHA-BASED SORCERER ATTACK POWERS
+9=+3(1/2 Level)+2(magic dagger - Sorcerer Implement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses  [+2 AC versus AoO - Halfling Racial Feature]
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod)
[AC: 19 when bloodied because of his Bloodthread Armor]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills: [+2 racial bonus to Acrobatics and Thievery]
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+0(int)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+3(1/2 Level)+4(cha)+2(item)

Feats:
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)
[Questor's Possible Next Feat -- Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to 
determine Wild Soul damage type)]

Racial Features:
Bold - +5 racial bonus to saves vs. fear
Nimble Reaction - +2 racial bonus to AC vs. opportunity attacks
Second Chance [*Encounter* - also see below|- Immediate Interrupt 
[When hit, force opp to re-roll the att & use second roll, even if it's lower (or higher)]

Class Features:
Wild Magic 
-Chaos Burst - First attack roll in every battle determines special benefit:  
even roll = +1 AC, odd = Questor may make a saving throw
-Chaos Power - Bonus to damage with arcane powers=Dex mod (+3)
-Unfettered Power - On natural 20 with arcane attack, slide target 1
 square and knock it prone after all other effects | AND When roll 
natural 1, must Push each creature w/in 5 squares of Questor 1 square
-Wild Soul - After Extended Rest, Roll 1d10 to determine Resistance (5)
until next extended rest -- [Questor's Current Wild Soul Resistance= 5/Cold]
[1-Acid/2-Cold/3-Fire/4-Force/5-Lightning/6-Necrotic/
7-Poison/8-Psychic/9-Radiant/10-Thunder]

At-Will Powers:
-L1 Chaos Bolt [+9 att, cha vs. will, 1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
psy dam secondary attack for 1d6 (+9[cha, dagger, chaos power])
dam if roll even number for primary att]
-L1 Storm Walk [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 1d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)]
thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
-Racial Power:  Second Chance - immediate interrupt [When an attack hits Questor,
he may force the enemy to roll the attack again [at -2 due to to Questor's Halfling
Agility Feat] and the enemy uses the second roll even if it's lower (or higher)]
-L1 Bedeviling Burst [+9 att, cha vs. will,  1d10+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
psy dam + push target 3 sq]
-L3 Poisonous Exhalation [+9 att, cha vs. fort, 2d8+9[+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chs pwr)] 
poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
-L1 Dazzling Ray [+9 att, cha vs. will, 6d6+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos power)]
 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number (save ends) miss 1/2 dam]
-L5 Reeling Torment [+9 att, cha vs. will, 3d8+9 [+4(cha)+2(dagger)+3(chaos pwr)] 
psy dam +slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns (save ends), miss 1/2 dam 
and only slide 1 sq]

Utility Powers:
-L2 Elemental Shift [MINOR ACTION] [Daily] - change resistance granted by wild soul to 
another type for rest of encounter + one ally w/in 5 sq gains resist 5 to that 
damage type for rest of encounter, too
-L6 Swift Escape [IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT] [Encounter] :  if hit by close or area att Questor 
teleports 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic:
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth) +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied
Dagger +2  (L6) [+3(prof bonus)+3(1/2 Lvl)+2(Str)+2(Item)=+10 Att]
(crit - +2d6 damage) (it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
***Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
***Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
***Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
***Make Whole (20% of item cost for com)
***Knock (35 gp comp)
***Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
***Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, 
Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors

Description:
Questor stands 4'1" tall and weighs 77 pounds.  He is slender with piercing 
bright blue eyes that shine out from his dark face.  His hair is raven black 
and most days he sports two days worth of stubble on his face. His long 
hair is kept in check by his gleaming silver Circlet (of authority).  His 
dagger has a long, slender, wavy blade and its hilt is set with rhinestones.

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never 
offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the 
halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and 
Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum 
intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was 
making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes,
repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he 
heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He 
immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's 
post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the
half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

Insight said:


> Down the corridor, a pair of double doors flies open.
> 
> *"Guards!  Sieze the thieves!"*
> 
> ...




(OOC - I apologize for the delay and for now not making an action, but I'm super-confused. Did these guards come through the doors Astra was watching? Did she have warning? If not, is she even aware this is happening?)


----------

